# Ms. Nightmare Returns II(~BBW (Multiple), Magic, Class and Personality Changes, ~MWG)



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

~BBW, Magic, Class and Personality Changes, ~MWG - the changes from Abby's spell on the pretentious trio continue to slowly unfold

*Ms. Nightmare Returns II
Reshaping 101
by Matt L. *

(*Editor's note:* this is the second volume of a three volume trilogy and contains 25 parts. These parts will be released on successive days. For the prior volume in the trilogy, click here)​
*~A~*​
The next person on Abby's list of nemeses was Julie Banyan. 

Abby's favorite snack shop was a little bitty diner near the end of town. Most of the waitresses were regular, unobtrusive females who showered Abby with courtesy and respect. However, among the crew was Julie, cut from a different cloth, swollen with vanity and conceit. Her physical attributes were partially to blame. Light brown hair that curled over her shoulders, exemplifying her attractive facial features and a slender yet curvy figure. 

Julie's ego was furthered enlarged by her intelligence. An intellect with an abnormally high I.Q., she toiled among the working class to put herself though school. Fact was Julie's breeding stock was among the poor; the scholarship granted her paid only so much; the rat nest of a diner, as she called it, was her ticket to the social grandeur she desired. Maybe it was the reminder of her roots that mangled her attitude into a steamy cauldron of resentment and petulance. 

Disgruntled and callous, Julie didn't reserve her cruel comments to Abby alone, but to her co-workers as well. The sun never set on her superiority complex; the gibes deliberate in assurance, she was better than the patrons and staff. Abby's weight and appetite was always a target for Julie's derision, as so were her follow waitresses. Abby's antagonist never knew what waited in the shadows . . .. 

*****​
Julie was two chapters deep into her Human Growth & Development textbook when her co-worker stepped into the diner's backroom. Tina Maxwell was a husky young lady, a few years Julie's senior. Her shiny blond hair tied in a bouncy ponytail, asserting the plump apple cheeks of her pretty face. The casual uniform, a simple red top and purple slacks didn't benefit her spacious 225-pound body - exaggerating in detail her big belly and large hindquarters as well as her heavy thighs. In spite of her size, Tina was indifferent to her girth and radiated a homey style of vigor. 

"It's a might slow tonight, so if you want to spend a few extra minutes for break to catch up with your school work, I'll mind the shop." 

Julie didn't exactly ignore Tina; she heard her. It wasn't urgent to acknowledge trailer trash, even if she was contributing a favor. Tina poured herself a cup of aged coffee, brewed earlier that day and flipped through a gossip magazine while the studious Julie focused on her book. A quick yawn from Julie prompted Tina to quip, "Boring stuff huh?" 

Julie's stern expression followed her patronizing explanation, "FYI; behavioral science is never boring. If you must pry, I burnt the midnight oil studying for tomorrow's exam on nurture versus nature." 

Tina inquisitively asked, "What's that?" 

Julie leaned back as she explained, "Basically, which is more important in development, genetic inherited nature or nurture through environment." 

A puzzled Tina chuckled, "I had to ask! Something to eat will perk you up? Why don't I make us some cheeseburgers?" 

Julie crinkled her brow, "I don't think so. It's hard enough watching my weight without sampling the slop we serve here." 

Tina ambled toward the grill, "Let me know if you change your mind." 

Julie closed her book and sighed before joining Tina out front. The aroma was tempting, though instead Julie opted for a granola bar. Busy at the grill, Tina twisted her body toward Julie and smiled, "All that healthy food is what's making you cranky! You really should take a break, you know? Have a burger and onion rings." 

Julie ignored the suggestion; noticing a few customers entering the diner, she went to work. The customers were Kim, Amy and Lynn, "So ladies, what are you having?" 

Julie's inquiry was peppered with disparagement as she glimpsed over their thick bodies. Once placing their sizable order, Julie smirked at the girls, "Is that all?" 

Julie proceeded back to the grill to prepare their order, pausing as she glanced at Tina who had finished her cheeseburger, "What did you do, inhale it?" 

Tina giggled as she looked over the check, "Nope, I guess I was just hungry. I'll start their shakes." 

Within a span of ten minutes, Julie brought the girls their meals and then left them the check, "Have a nice night ladies." 

Julie glided back to the grill, like a prom queen receiving her bouquet, purposely depicting her superiority. 

Tina looked up from her gossip magazine, her soft voice over burden with curiosity, "Could you tell me more about Nature vs. Nurture?" 

Julie enjoyed showing off her intelligence; "It's like this. . ." 

Speaking in a cavalier tone, Julie used big words to describe the subject that could have been dealt with in layman's terms,"Our behavior is construed by many factors, but which is the primary cause? What better affects our behaviors and cognitions? Some psychologists believe our characteristics are supplemented by our environment, though others in the field believe that they are based on our experiences. So which is sufficient to explain the source of our mental process?" 

Tina giggled out of confusion; she wasn't familiar with such profound words. Thus Julie made it personal, "I'll put it to you this way. Intelligence, for example. A person, like myself, may be born with the inherited potential to be extremely smart, but someone like yourself - an inadequate upbringing, poor nourishment and deficient educational opportunities - that person will probably not excel in intelligence." 

Tina squinted at Julie, "I don't rightly understand? You ain't rich; the only reason you're going to a university is because of a scholarship." 

Julie sighed, "That's because I have inherited certain genetic qualities for advancement. Intelligence, desire, determination, the traits of an overachiever." 

Tina scratched her head, "Okay, I think I understand?" 

Julie smirked, "Really, are you sure?" 

Tina nodded but asked, "So even though we both come from poor families, we're different?" 

Julie pushed back her silky brown hair, "You're 24 years old and working at a second-rate diner, no ambition. You're a compulsive overeater, no will power. You read those stupid gossip magazines because you lack fulfillment in your life and reading about the misery of other's makes you feel less like a loser. And you dress like a tramp and hang out at those dive bars, no self-esteem." 

Julie placed her hands over her hips as she lifted her chin, "Yes, we're different." 

Tina rotated her head, a broad smile bringing dimples to her crimson cheeks, "I guess not. Well, I recollect we all can't be important." 

An hour later, near closing time: 

Small groups of customers sat among the tables, finishing their meals while in cheerful banter. Tina was sitting by the cash register, enjoying a hearty portion of leftover fries, while Julie was polishing off the second chapter of her textbook. A tall lanky young man entered the dismal establishment and took at a seat at the counter. 

Flint Bannister was a moderately good-looking 23-year old with wild brown hair and five o'clock shadow. His mundane attire consisted of a black T-shirt with the slogan Female Body Inspector inscribed over his chest and squalid blue jeans. 

Tina's eyes sparkled as she smiled, "Hello Flint!" 

Then she yelled out, "Hey Julie girl! We have another customer!" 

Julie groaned as she closed her book, "It's twenty minutes to closing. Can't fat ass wait on him? I really need to finish this chapter." 

Julie maneuvered over to the counter, forgoing eye contact; as all the patrons, he was non-important, "Okay, what will it be?" 

Flint was a regular in the joint and knew the staff fairly well. Julie was naturally the exception, though he did try, "Hey, Julie girl, I was thinking of having the chili and what about some pecan pie?" 

Julie considered Flint nothing more than an uneducated redneck; hence, her reply was of no surprise,"It's Julie, not Julie girl. I'd appreciate it if you remember that. And about the pie, I think we have one slice left?" 

Flint relaxed in his seat, hands behind his head, eyes focusing on her svelte figure,"Might you bring me some coffee?" 

Julie sarcastically grumbled, "I guess." 

While Julie left to fetch Flint's order, Tina made a little small talk, "Hey, I got me a brand new tattoo . . , " 

Julie's doe-like eyes caught the jacket of her book. "Wish I could get through that chapter before I end my shift," she pondered. 

Twisting her head in view of Flint, a plan was set in motion. Flint was in the middle of telling Tina about his employment possibilities when Julia arrived with the coffee, ". . . the gig is only part time at the car wash, but I think Maynard Phelps might need a hand hanging dry wall." 

There was a ridiculous grin upon Julie's beautiful face as she interrupted the conversation, "Here you go, Flint. I'll be right back with the rest of your order." 

Julie exited the counter with a walk that Flint couldn't help but notice. An unambiguous wiggle in her hips, a giddy shuffling of her feet. 

Tina noticed as well, "Seems someone is trying very hard to be checked out." 

Flint chuckled, "It might take a while, but my charm is irresistible after a while." 

Tina spoke as she lobbed fries into her mouth, "That girl is a whole different kind of person. She ain't one for just beer and the drive-in." 

Flint shook his head, his fingers circling the coffee cup, "She's the uppity kind for sure; a date with her would put me back a month's rent." 

Julie returned with his chili and pie, remarkably bouncy in her stride, "Here you go, Flint. Enjoy!" 

Flint rubbed his chin, "Okay, thanks." 

Julie rested her elbows on the counter, hands folded under her chin, flaunting her cleavage. She wasn't accustomed to his cheap brand of cologne, but put up with it to get the job down. Fluttering her big green eyes, she smiled, "I was wondering if you could do me a big favor? I'll gladly compensate for the snack." 

Tina widened her eyes, watching in suspense as Flint awkwardly asked, "If you need a ride home, I suppose I can give you hand. First, I have to clean out my . . ." 

A forced giggle emerged from Julie's luscious lips, "No silly, not that." 

_"Like I'd ever want to be seen in public with him?"_ Julie thought to herself. 

Julie changed her stance, standing upright, her hand spread over her dainty hip, "I still have to get through the second chapter of my book. It's my turn to wipe off the tables and take out the trash. Would you be a sport and do it for me so I can study?" 

Flint looked over to Tina, who shrugged her shoulders, "What do I care?" 

Upon tasting the chili, Flint made sure the food was on her, "And you'll like, pay for this?" 

Again, Julie's thoughts were acerbic, "What a moron, I just told him I would." 

Julie enticed him with a counterfeit smile; "Of course, I'd really value your help." 

Upon another spoonful of chili, Flint obliged, "Sure Julie girl, I mean Julie. As soon as I'm done eating. Can I have more crackers?" 

Julie purred as she placed the box on the counter, "Sure, help yourself." 

Julie promptly disappeared into the back. 

Flint's eyes read her like a dime novel, "She sure is hot - think she'd ever consider getting to know me?" 

Tina replied as she rang up a customer, "Beats me. But I'll tell you this. A girl like that could really use a night out and not with one of those fancy studs she cottons to." 

Tina casually smiled as she wished the customer a good evening and then left the stool. Helping herself to a cracker with a dab of chili, she whispered to Flint, "Going out with a regular fella would put her in her place." 

Flint spoke through a spoonful of chili, "I guess she is a little bit on the proud side." 

Following a soft giggle, Tina replied, "She's ain't no better than you and me; she's just not realizing it yet." 

As the conversation lingered at the counter, Julie resumed her studying. . . but was interrupted by an inaudible yawn.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~B~
*​
_It was the same scene played out before, except now Abby's incantations were at work: Tina was seated at the cash register as Flint Bannister wandered into the dismal little diner. Taking his place at the counter, the very same seat, Tina again yelled out for Julie. Julie emerged from the back, a tad frazzled by the uncanny experience of deja vu. It was a bizarre emotion that courted her nerves. Butterflies in her stomach, weak at the knees, she looked at Flint. 

"Flint?" Julie's voice couldn't mask the eerie recollection, "Hadn't I just waited on you?" 

Flint's hand coasted over the dog-eared menu, "Nope, Julie girl, I just got here." 

Julie let out a sigh as she looked into his eyes, the name nick he bestowed no longer upset her; she actually thought it was cute. 

"Julie girl, that's friendly, " she thought."Wonder if he likes me?" 

Julie approached the counter where Flint sat, the sensation of goose pimples riding her skin. Julie wasn't the least bit unnerved by the flat sound of her own voice. "What can I get ya?" 

Minus the fierce tone that reflected her own self-importance, Julie's speech appeared lazy at best. Flint ordered the same meal as before - chili and pecan pie with coffee - but there was an additional request, "Think I could get a peek at that belly button ring I heard you got?" 

Julie's first thought was to tell him to drop dead, she didn't have a navel ring, but then it somehow sunk into her mind, that wasn't how to treat someone she liked. Julie stepped closer and lifted her shirt. Julie's tummy wasn't as trim as she remembered; though it didn't disturb her at all. She now had a miniature potbelly, soft in texture, decorated with a cheap navel ring. Julie purred, "Do you like it?" 

Flint's reaction was predicable, "Sure do baby, looks real nice." 

Julie's giggle resembled a high pitch squeal, "That's because I got a fat belly to show it off!" 

Tina's voice tore into the background, "Julie, Julie. . ."_

Julie dropped her textbook. Blinking herself into consciousness, she gazed upon Tina, who was standing in front of her, "Just in time, thank you. I had an awful nightmare." 

Tina backed away, a jovial hum to her voice, "Yeah, I notice you kind of dozed off. What was the nightmare about?" 

Julie reached over to pick up her textbook, "It was so stupid; it's not worth repeating." 

Tina shrugged her shoulders, "I got ya, like a dream I had where I was chased around by a giant toad . . ." 

Tina continued with the tale, unaware of Julie's lack of interest. Julie stood up, plagued by a blistering sensation of lightheadedness combined with a voracious hunger. Tina paused from her story, "You okay?" 

Julie nodded as she lied, "Sure, I'm fine. Just a little tired." 

Tina's candor was brilliantly pleasant, "You could use a bite. Why not stop back at my place? I'll whip us up something tasty." 

The thought of actually venturing with Tina back to her place was itself a nightmare. Placing her book into her book bag, Julie nixed the invitation, "Thanks, but I need to get back home and get some rest. I have class first thing." 

Tina smiled, "Sure, I understand. By the way, Flint is waiting for you." 

Julie squinted, "Excuse me?" 

Tina twirled her ponytail in a whimsical manner, "He just wants to say goodnight, that's all." 

"Right, okay," Julie unenthusiastically stated. 

Julie grabbed her book bag as Tina brought to her attention, "You know what? What's you say some night after work we kind of go out and tear it up a little?" 

Julie's response was of no surprise, "I'm very busy, class and everything. I have very little time to socialize." 

Tina couldn't take the hint, "I know Julie girl . . . I mean Julie. But, you're so tightly wrapped, you could stand a break." 

A break? What Julie wanted was a break from Tina, though she didn't expose her inner thoughts and simply lied, "Maybe after finals. Okay?" 

Once out front, Julie encountered Flint, "Thanks for giving me a hand; I really appreciate it." 

Flint eased himself off the stool, "My pleasure, any time." 

Maybe it was her appetite or the dizziness that saturated her mind, but for some odd reason, Julie felt an unjustifiable attraction to Flint. Could her nightmare be valid? Julie spoke with a leisurely spin to her voice, "Stop by tomorrow . . ." 

She paused to clear her throat, her voice back to normal, ". . . It's my turn to freshen up the rest rooms, but I'll gladly treat you again if you help me?" 

Flint appeared to have a foreign charm that she had never noticed as he happily agreed. "Sure, Julie, I can do that." 

Nothing else was said as Julie ambled outside to her car and drove off. However, a pit stop was made before she made it back to her little campus apartment. Burger King. In the drive-thru Julie made her order, "A Whopper . . . no, two Whoppers, a large milkshake and fries." 

Julie now didn't battle her appetite, simply ignored her diet. A very strict diet that she normally clung to with religiouis fervor. Most of the female members of her family were heavy, textbook variety domestic housewives. Among her notable fears was becoming like them. One sister was a high school dropout; the other finished school but never entertained going to college. Both were married to decent men, but to the fridge as well. 

Julie finished the first Whopper before she made it home. The rest of her meal was consumed in her car. Julie didn't need her roommate knowing about her excursion to Burger King. After all, the lectures she poured out on her would then be null and void. Julie was in the habit of endlessly pointing out in detail the devastating effect of junk food and how it distorted the female form. 

Julie's roommate, a nice girl from Chicago, Thelma Corrals, wasn't at all concerned about her plus-size figure, though Julie couldn't understand why. Successful young ladies had self-control and pride. To Julie, Thelma was an embarrassment on both fronts. A cute, earthy African-American female, whose pleasing plump figure tipped the scales at 170-pounds. Julie harped on her night and day. 

To be attractive in Julie's view meant a single digit dress size and a professional career. Anything else meant a life better suited wearing a sundress with a house to clean. Thus, the purpose behind Julie's feeding in the car. Better to be not seen treading the routine of the common breed; a meal of junk food wasn't appropriate for those on the road of advancement. The dizziness was washed away with her milkshake; in due course her hunger subsided. 

Climbing into her bed was like a reward, her sleep punishment . . . 

_"You look different, have you lost weight?" 

Tina questioned Julie, who was in the middle of frying up some burgers. Julie's appearance radiated a vibrant representation of the alpha female - from her trendy hairstyle that carried the essence of her beautiful to face, to her sleek figure that flawlessly filled out her tawdry nylon and spandex variety of uniform. 

"No, don't think so? Do I look like I'm thinner?" Julie asked with a shameless smile. 

Tina scratched her cheek, "I remember you heavier." 

Julie blinked her eyes, "Heavier? How much heavier?" 

Tina tapped her chin; her eyes grew wide, "Something like this . . ." 

Julie's uniform tightened; a soft pouch swiftly enlarged to a protruding potbelly; her thighs thickened and her butt bubbled and spread. Her belly became rounder, bigger, her top lifting up, revealing a tiny belly ring partially obscured by the pulpy tissue. Julie's hips had widened considerably, and her thighs were now gigantic. 

Before Julie could react, the location shifted, a new environment where she stood alone. An unbearably dirty bathroom. Newspapers and soda bottles on the floor, a large flowery sundress hanging from the shower curtain rod. A cracked mirror above a grimy sink. Julie hesitated but owing to her vanity, embraced her reflection. 

Large pink curlers were deposited in her hair that now boasted a striking blond hue, capturing her swollen cheeks and double chin, a third in development. Her oily skin was marred by a few pimples, an indication of cheap cosmetics, while her eyes, lacking the fervor of intelligence, appeared docile. A rapid urge to step back and inspect her figure was interrupted by a gentle hand to her shoulder and a sweet voice. . ." _

"Hey, Julie, you don't want to be late for class!" 

Julie cracked open an eye, relief in the form of Thelma, assurance all was a nasty nightmare. Thelma was clothed in a teal colored sleeveless T-shirt that rose above her spacious hips, revealing her scrumptious plump belly and camouflaged slacks that catered to her broad derriere and moderately chunky thighs. A serene smile decorated Thelma's pretty face, round with full cheeks and dainty double chin; she was quite a full-figured beauty. Julie was still spellbound by her worst fears delivered through her slumber. 

Thelma shook her, "Hey, Earth to Julie, you okay?" 

Julie flickered her eyes, "Thelma, I'm so happy to see you." 

Thelma backed away, "Well, get into the shower. I've started the coffee and you're welcome to some of my breakfast." 

Julie's fingers clutched her belly, still smooth and taut. 

"That depends on what you're having?" Julie blurted as she slid out of bed. 

Thelma marched out of the room, her large, luscious behind swinging over her pudgy thighs, "All the makings of a fine breakfast, so bring your appetite!" 

Julie's shower was remarkably brief and once clothed in her usual stylish treads, Julie joined her roommate in the kitchen. Thelma grinned over her steaming cup of coffee, "Park your ass, sweetie. I have sausage and hash browns and there's an egg left if you like." 

Julie sighed, "Ah don't think so, I'll just have a bowl of cereal." 

As Julie walked by the stove, though, the aroma of the fried cuisine tapped into her subconscious. Ignoring it at first, Julie removed her Special K from out of the cupboard, only to change her mind, "Perhaps a sample of sausage wouldn't do me any harm, and I'll try some hash browns, too." 

Thelma's eyes sparkled, "You're going to have to fry that egg yourself if you want it; I have twenty minutes to relax and enjoy my coffee." 

Julie cracked the shell over the pan, "I can fry an egg; I work at a diner, remember." 

Thelma's lips parted into a smile as she giggled, "Yeah, you sure do. Just think; you have a career to fall back on in case you flunk out of school!" 

Thelma's comment was in jest, completely empty of malice. However, it rubbed Julie's raw nerves, "What does that mean? I'm not a dense trollop, earning a minimum wage, shaking my ass for tips!" 

"Whoa!" Thelma shouted, "I meant nothing by it. I was just giving you a hard time." 

Julie finished frying the egg, and, after adding sausage and hash browns to her plate, grabbed a cup of coffee and sat down. Julie sipped the coffee, "I don't appreciate that kind of humor. I'm better than those underachieving morons." 

Thelma shook her head, deciding to change the subject, "What did you think about the summary of chapter one?" 

The friends conversed over the material, talking shop as if they were professional psychotherapists. However, Thelma couldn't help to notice how much Julie ate. Julie's sample of sausage and a little hash browns turned out to be generous portions as she went back for seconds. Furthermore, the manner that she ate was quite different than how she usually enjoyed her meals. Julie typically ate slow, putting down her fork between bites, but for some peculiar reason, she was shoveling away the food. 

Thelma finished her coffee and as she stood up commented, "You know, I have never seen you eat so hearty. It's nice to see you resting your guard and enjoying a real breakfast. You should do it more often." 

Julie's pretty face soured, "Right, just think how fat I'd get." 

Thelma lifted her eyebrows, "I seriously doubt you'd look all that bad with a few extra pounds." 

Julie pushed away her empty plate, "A few extra pounds? In my family, we're generically designed to become heavy; a few extra pounds would only be the start." 

Thelma chuckled, "Julie, stop it. Breaking your diet every once in a while won't make you fat." 

Julie stood up and brought her plate to the sink, a sarcastic twist to her tongue, "Then I'll look the role should I flunk out of school and need to wait tables to pay the rent on my trailer." 

Thelma had enough, "You're so out of touch with reality, babe. Waitresses are hard working chicks. Maybe they didn't always make the right choices or get the breaks we got, but referring to them as white trash, overweight hussies on top of it, shows your predisposition. To think you're so brainy, I haven't a clue why you're so shallow!" 

Julie adjusted her maroon sweatshirt, the Gap logo in large letters, "I'm not shallow, just realistic. Some of us belong to a higher class; others are just losers."

Thelma was smart enough to comprehend that Julie's bias was to the bone, thus snickered, "Whatever you say, sweetie. Just remember, if not for that scholarship, you'd be in the same group you're degrading." 

Thelma then smiled; "I'd never think less of you if you were waiting on me." 

Julie flexed her eyebrows, "Right, like that would ever happen."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~C~*​
Julie's classes went well that afternoon; she aced her exam and just happened to receive a standing ovation after a whirlwind of a debate with her instructor concerning the id, ego and superego and how certain behavioral traits can be controlled or released based on a person's environment. 

Using her co-worker Tina as an example, Julie expressed her view that her inferior status was the result of living and working in an atmosphere that bred contempt for the norm of popular society. Most impressed were a group of upper class females who shared Julie's ambition as well as superficiality. Naturally when Julie was invited to one of their elaborate soirées, Julie happily accepted. 

Obviously, Julie never mentioned her blue-collar roots. Upon arriving home and accomplishing some homework, Julie put on her drab uniform and went to work. Of course, when closing time drew near, Flint was there to give Julie a hand. Flint was dressed a little nicer this evening, a plaid short sleeve short and better looking blue jeans. Even his hair was combed and his face shaved. Julie was slipping a pair of truckers their check when she turned around and saw Flint by the counter. Julie scanned Flint from top to bottom without a second thought, a half grin materialized upon her cute face. 

_"Why is he growing on me? We're not even of them same species?" _Julie thought to herself. Snapping back to reality, Julie walked behind the counter, "Anything special tonight?" 

Flint smiled. "I could use a burger, heavy on the onions and some fries. But, actually, I came by to give ya a hand like you asked." 

Julie yelled to the back, "Hey, Tina, we need a burger and fries!" 

Returning her attention back to Flint, she carelessly looked into his eyes. Julie's original intention was to tell him that she would tidy up the restrooms herself, not wanting to owe him another meal, which she couldn't afford, but mainly not to lead this grubby young man on. However, a surge of magnetism blurred her reservations, "I think a burger and fries for cleaning our bathrooms isn't a fair trade, Flint." 

Once again, Julie's speech was slurred, equivalent to an incompetent warble, "Everything's such a mess." 

Flint's broad smile snapped her out of the silly blather that was beneath her. 

Scratching her head, Julie's tone reverted to normal, "What if I treat you to a slice a pie and a cup of coffee as well?" 

Flint agreed, though his wide smile still lingered. Julie excused herself and fled to the back, "Could you please handle Flint's order? I need some air." 

Tina paused from washing the dishes, "I guess, but then you're going to have to clean the fridge later." 

Julie picked up her book bag and exited through the back door. The diner's yard was a cluttered heap of trashcans and rusty old car parts. Flies everywhere, and the stench was resoundingly rancid. Julie backed away, letting the screen door slam shut. Letting loose her book bag, Julie wandered over to the sink and ran the cold water. Julie really needed the fresh air to snap her out of her delusion, but that wasn't going to happen since the back of the diner was definitely unpleasant. 

"Perhaps splashing my face with some cold water will do the trick?" Julie pondered. 

Running her hands under the faucet, she continually cupped the water and steadily splashed her face, all along thinking, "What's the matter with me? Flint is so not my type." 

Julie pushed back her damp hair and shut off the water, "I can't possibly be attracted to him; I demand more." 

"Much more," Julie continued with her thoughts as she reached for her book bag and lugged it onto a table, "He hasn't any kind of career, besides his mangy appearance. I'd be surprised if he even finished high school." 

Pulling up a chair, Julie took a seat, flipped open her bag and discarded her textbook. Adjacent to Julie's bag was Tina's gossip magazine, the latest issue of The Infiltrator. The glitzy cover caught Julie's eye. A large photograph of Jessica Simpson, the script beneath read, "Constant partying ruining pop singer's figure." 

In the corner, a mug shot of some B movie actress and in bold type, "Catalina Majons caught shoplifting." Julie looked away, opening her textbook; she began digesting a paragraph, but couldn't completely focus on the manuscript. After rereading the same two sentences, Julie closed her eyes. 

Slowly, she folded the hardback and after setting her textbook aside, picked up the gossip rag. While absorbing the articles on the popular stars of the day, Julie felt the urge to nibble and momentarily left her seat to fetch a donut. Wrapped deeply in the text, enjoying a chocolate treat, Julie's demeanor calmed. On page 55 there was an article, "Your favorite color reveals your personality." 

Julie lifted an eyebrow as she scrolled down the page to find her favorite color, lavender. Her pupils enlarged as she read the print: "You're a phony, putting on airs to hide your insecurities. Insensitive to the feelings of others due to lack of self-esteem." 

There was more, but Julie refused to read it. Opting to turn the page, she mumbled, "What stupid jerk cooked that up?" 

She paused, thinking "_My behavior doesn't resemble any of those traits_," then she concentrated on an item concerning tips on flirting. 

The brief span of time Julie spent reading the newspaper soon evaporated, and Tina entered the kitchen, "Hey, Flint's done cleaning up the bathrooms. Least you can do before you clean the fridge is thank him." 

Julie's agility appeared spent as she coasted off the chair and into the dining area. Flint was located at the door, hands on his hips, a sociable smile to his face.

"Thanks for giving me a hand, Flint. Did you have enough to eat?" Julie spoke to him in a polite yet professional manner. 

His drawl was overly energetic, "Sure did, Julie. All is spit and polished in the johns; I did my best." 

Julie's desire was to give him the brush off, "That's really very nice, thanks again. Bye." 

Flint casually replied, "If ever you need my help again, please ask. I don't mind." 

"Yeah, well, thanks, we'll see." Julie's stance now mirrored his with her hands on her hips. 

Flint scratched his modest beer belly, "You know, maybe, well, next time we could, like, talk over coffee or something?" 

Julie discharged her remark with authoritative bravo, "Actually I don't make a habit out of socializing with patrons . . ." But then she caught the glimmer in Flint's cool eyes and her shoulders slumped, ". . . But you're an exception," her voice adapting a chirpy twang. 

Flint stepped closer, "That's a kind understanding." 

Julie pushed back her bangs, "Huh, uh, yeah. Well, you really did me a favor and I appreciate it." 

Flint boldly smiled, "I guess you still have a heap of work to do, from what Tina said, so I won't waste no more of your time." 

Julie's sensibilities had faltered; unable to resist Flint, she accepted the attraction, "You come here and visit anytime. You know, I always work the late shift on account of school." 

Flint nodded as he meandered backward to the door, "Right. Now don't go studying too hard; guys don't cotton to gals smarter than them." 

A squeal of a giggle parted from Julie's lips, "That's nothing I'm not worried about!" 

Once Flint left the diner, Tina joined Julie and slipped the "We're Closed" sign on the door before locking up.

"You're a giddy one," Tina wisecracked. 

Julie stood confused, "Ain't that a fact." 

Briefly closing her eyes to gather her wits, Julie then excruciatingly blurted, "I need a cup of black coffee." 

Tina walked by Julie, "Okay, okay. I'll brew enough for the both of us. Then I'll git to cleaning the floor while you tackle the fridge." 

As Julie went to work, she analyzed every detail concerning her attraction to Flint. Further more, why did her mannerisms and speech decrease into a white trash caricature while in his company? There was no easy answer. The haunting dilemma compelled Julie to seek instantaneous comfort. A comfort not far away. 

Eyeing the box of donuts that sat upon the shelf, she tore herself away from the fridge. Tossing away the rag, she abandoned her task and heartily bit the donut in half. A quick sip of coffee, then she squeezed the remaining portion into her mouth. The sweet taste of chocolate bestowed a passive sense of harmony. Another sip of coffee before pouncing on a second donut. Julie was feeling better already. Feeding easily calmed the turmoil that had unsettled her nerves. Accepted into Julie's subconscious forever more, her outlet for stress now was food. 
 
Sour mood, eat. 

Bad grades, eat. 

Fight with roommate, eat. 

Blistering like a brand on a heifer. 

Abby's spell was working. Working indeed. Without the chance for a second thought, Julie wiped her sticky fingers on her shirt, before resuming her chore. She happened upon a batch of hot dogs and began munching right from the package. Sure, they were cold, but Julie didn't mind. She didn't even notice the crude sound of her chewing. Julie was just about finished with the fridge when Tina happened upon her. Watching in silence, Tina was amazed at the sight of Julie cleaning the fridge with one hand, while nibbling on a hot dog with the other. Eventually, Julie completed her task, noticing Tina as she turned around. 

Catching Tina's pretty face, enthused with twinkling eyes and enjoyable smirk, Julie obliged her with a profound explanation, "So I'm hungry - what's the big deal?"

Tina tapped her fingernails on the table, "I'm hungry, too. Everything here is shut down, so let's finish up and head over to Burger King." 

Julie painstakingly agreed, "Yeah, okay. I have school tomorrow, so I can't be out too late." 

Tina's attitude was more comparable to a close friend than co-worker, "I'll make sure everything is put away; you turn down the lid on the lights." 

The mechanics of Julie's psyche weakened into an uncontrollable vortex, pigging out now became her natural behavior. Taking their separate cars, Julie followed Tina's rusty old beater into the drive-thru and later parted side by side in the lot. 

Tina waved Julie over, "Why not pile into my car? It's easier for us to mingle." 

Julie eyed Tina's car; rusty with numerous dents, it could have used a wash, "I'm not sure?" 

Tina playfully pounded her horn; "It's more friendly to chit chat together in the same car, don't you think?" 

Julie hesitated, agreeing only because Tina suggested, "Okay, I'll join you." 

Julie grabbed her take-out and slowly climbed out of her car. Boarding Tina's blue Ford, Julie felt an eerie jolt surge through her body. A murky constriction complicated her thought process, and her body seemed heavier. 

"Isn't this nicer?" Tina asked as she snacked. 

An obtuse grin decorated Julie's face as she replied, "Yeah, sure is nicer." 

Tina's conversation was usually bland and worthless, at least up until now. Julie eased back into the ratted fabric of the seat, sipping her chocolate shake before digging into her whopper with extra cheese. Julie listened intently to Tina's tales of local gossip and the latest guy she was smitten with. How she saved money clipping coupons and where to shop for discount products such as cosmetics. 

Burger King eventually closed, unnoticed by the pair of females unlocking their memories and sharing little morsels of interest. Once again Julie's speech acquired a monotonous tone; her body language as well became virtually unobtrusive. 

Julie pushed back her bangs with one hand, her other hand grasping her milk shake, "I guess we've got more in common than I thought . . ." 

Tina shook her head, "Is that right?" 

Julie sipped her shake, then obliged Tina with a little history, "Yeah, I come from the poor side of the tracks, too." 

On and on Julie went, pouring out her frustrations and anxieties. About her dad being a janitor and her mom's part time job at a grocery store. Their dumpy apartment in a shabby neighborhood, her sisters, one a high school drop out with five children and the other one, who married right after high school and has four children. Both had crummy part time jobs and were considerably overweight. 

Tina happily indicated, "But you got to go to college." 

Julie rocked her head, "Yeah, I know." 

Julie then blinked, "Oh yikes! What time is it?" 

Tina shrugged her shoulders, "I don't know? I reckon after two?" 

Julie opened the car door, "I have to get going, have an early class, sorry." 

Tina chuckled, "Well then, have a wonderful day at school, and I'll be seeing you at work." 

As Julie left the car, her sensibilities returned, "Yeah, right." 

A few minutes later, as Julie drove home, she questioned everything that had transpired, especially, "Why did I apologize for having to leave? It's ain't like we're friends?" 

Julie's curiosity was furthered by her noticeably inferior brand of vocabulary, "Did I just say 'ain't?'"

She didn't notice or care that it wasn't the first time that evening.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~D~*​
_Julie was seated in class, though it wasn't set in a classroom, but what appeared to be a saloon. The type that catered to the seedy and uncultured. Several students, mainly females clad in either revealing outfits, sundresses or overalls were seated at tables. The instructor, a busty redhead was lecturing from behind a bar. A tad overboard with her obviously cheap assortment of cosmetics, dressed in neon blue tube top and black stretch pants. Speaking in a loud high pitch voice, she greeted Julie as she cracked her gum, "Hey, Julie girl, introduce yourself to the class!" 

Julie glimpsed at her tabletop, a bottle of beer next to a textbook, White Trash 101. Bewildered by the surroundings, Julie covered her face, her logic disintegrating. 

"Don't be bashful, you're among your peers," she assured Julie. The instructor chuckled, "Let's all give Julie girl some incentive!" 

The room burst with applauds and hollers. Julie took a swift chug of beer and then stood. Julie's mind's eye revealed the changes in her physical appearance. A blaring shade of blond in short braids contoured to her cute face, soaked with a vibrant array of makeup. Puffy cheeks replaced her chiseled cheekbones, while a minor double chin spoiled her trim jaw line, a manufactured mole next to her much fuller lips. Hoop earrings, a worthless necklace and a bracelet were among her accessories. Julie's voluptuous figure was clothed in a pink T-shirt and dark blue Daisy Duke shorts. 

Pleasingly plump and prominently buxom, Julie's weight had increased to 145-pounds. The tight T-shirt exposed her much larger breasts, easily up a solid cup size from her natural 36 C. Her left breast featured the tattoo of smiling mouse caricature wearing a bikini. The sleeveless T-shirt was intentionally clipped midway down her soft waist, exhibiting the navel ring fasten to her flabby potbelly that loosely bulged over the shorts. Julie's butt had inflated sideways and outward, almost completely round; it distended over her husky thighs. Another tattoo, that of a scorpion was located on her left calf and the run of the mill flip-flops, yellow in color displayed the vivid red nail polish on her toes. 

The instructor shook her head, her long tacky earrings wobbling, "That's a girl! Now before we start our lesson on minimum wage vs. working for cash, why not tell us a little bit about yourself?" 

Julie rubbed her face before informing the class in her lazy drawl, "I'm a waitress, work over at that little diner at the end of town." 

Julie gently pulled on her braid, swiveling at her hips, "I don't know what else to say?" 

The instructor smiled, "You did fine Julie girl, just fine." 

Julie was about to take her seat when the instructor snickered, "I declare the food at that diner must be tasty; you look like you eat plenty." 

Julie blushed, "Yes, ma'am, I got a powerful appetite." 

Julie could feel the instructor's eyes glazing upon her, "I can just picture you in about five years. . ." 

Julie began to tremble; a swishing sound whirled around her. The first couple of pounds snapped open her shorts, releasing her plump belly that dangled without restraint. Her hips began their expansion; the texture of her thighs became increasing soft as they thickened. Julie impulsively grabbed hold of her belly as it continued in girth, her buxom cleavage blossomed in size, spreading in width over the colossal belly she cradled. Julie's posterior mushroomed into an authentic bubble butt, and her waist became a spongy broad stem circled by robust rolls of fat. Julie's bloated thighs reached tree trunk proportions, stretching the fabric of her shorts. 

Julie tipped the scales at almost 300-pounds, but as drastic the measure to her body, her cute face had equally fattened. There was a passive appearance to her facial features, redundantly chubby with swollen cheeks and spongy double chin. Not quite circular in shape, but close enough. Julie let out a bellowing groan, and the room darkened . . . 

Again, Julie discovered herself in the dingy bathroom. Housedress on the shower curtain rod, cracked mirror, grimy sink. This time she was able to get a look at her body. Excessively wide, attired in a scruffy lime green bathrobe. The sight of a water bug zigzagging around the toilet didn't faze her. Julie tilted her head and began to open her bathrobe . . ." _

The blaring of the clock radio snapped Julie back into consciousness. She pulled the pillow over her face, "When are these nightmares going to stop?" 

Flinging the pillow, Julie lifted her head and checked the time. 

"OK, I still have a little while before I need to get out of bed," Julie purred as she stretched beneath the covers. "My next free day I'm going to sleep until noon." 

It was an aroma from the kitchen that kept Julie from drifting back to sleep. Thelma was over the stove frying bacon as Julie lumbered into the kitchen. Julie's morning face appeared grumpy at best, her uncombed mane exaggerating her temperament, still clad in her bra and panties. 

Thelma turned and looked at the scantly clad vixen, "I'm making bacon and eggs. I suppose you want me to make you some?" 

Julie nodded, then wandered over to the cabinet and grabbed a cup for coffee. Thelma sighed, "Better get dressed first. We're not a lesbian couple, and I'm not going to be looking at your boobs while I eat." 

The sarcastic look Julie branded Thelma with went ignored. However, before Julie could shuffle out of the kitchen, Thelma sternly told her, "And take a shower. Girl , you reek something bad?" 

Julie quietly mumbled, "I don't smell." 

In the bathroom, Julie turned on the shower and considered the only explanation, "That car of Tina's or maybe some of that cheap perfume she wears, must have rubbed off on me." The lukewarm water sprayed upon her trim body opened her senses, though arousing all the more her hunger. Julie quickly dried her hair; not bothering to comb it, she slipped on a simple T-shirt and jeans and made a beeline back into the kitchen. 

Thelma beamed a gentle smile, "Now that's better." 

There was a sweet melody to Thelma's voice, "Go on, get your coffee, and I'll bring you your breakfast." 

Julie's perky mood was provoked by the knowledge she was going to eat. The consequence of that terrible nightmare demanded food to soothe her nerves. Julie enjoyed a modest sip of java then slipped her shapely derriere onto the chair. Thelma brought Julie a plate of scrambled eggs with bacon and a couple slices of toast. Snatching her own meal, Thelma then joined Julie at the table. After enjoying a short sip of cranberry juice, Thelma politely enquired, "What time did you roll in? I was waiting up for you." 

Julie gestured with her finger, one second, replying only after she had consumed a vigorous mouthful, "I lost track of time, talking with Tina." 

No way would Julie admit that their conversation took place in the burger king parking lot while pigging out on fast food. 

"Huh uh," Thelma grinned between bites of bacon, "Hanging out with Tina now, are we? I thought you detested her?" 

Julie paused with a forkful of eggs inches away from her scrumptious lips.

"I still do," Julie continued as she nourished, "She's a typical white trash chick, dim-witted, tacky and unsophisticated." 

Thelma giggled, "Don't hold back your feelings!" 

Gobbling up a ridiculous portion of eggs that bloated her delicate cheeks, Julie sipped her coffee and then sampled the bacon. Thelma couldn't grasp the scene materializing at the other end of the table. What had gotten into Julie? All those lectures about dieting and the horrors of junk food seemed invalid. It was not only Julie's desire for food she once would avoid, but the amount she was eating. Eating? Devouring was the better term in describing how she ate. Almost as if this was a natural part of Julie's behavior. 

Thelma continued nibbling on her breakfast, while watching Julie greedily consuming her own. A spark of justice entered Thelma's mind: _"If she keeps this up, she'll be my size in no time."_ 

It wasn't only Julia's inadequate diet that received criticism, but her body as well. There were occasions where Julie would either flaunt her slender figure or show off a certain article of clothing, knowing full well Thelma couldn't possible wear it. The comments from Julie's acid tongue weren't as frequent; little tips about how to camouflage her wide hips or that she'd attract a better class of male if she dropped a few dress sizes, were said with concern masking her malice. 

Thelma was comfortable with her size, though it was a fact - Julie's prejudice against heavy females made it clear - that having a chubby chick as a roommate meant not having to share the spotlight. It increased her ego, boasted her own superiority and made her feel more attractive. Julie couldn't be happier that Thelma was, in her own regards, fat. 

Thelma sipped her coffee, surmising to herself, _"I might as well take advantage of her appetite while I can." _

Thelma flipped back her curly black hair, a cheery humor to her warble, "There's still eggs left. I could scramble a few more if you're still hungry?" 

"You'd do that for me?" Julie asked as she lifted her eyebrows. 

Thelma removed herself from the table; "I know what it's like, trying to get through school without a full stomach." 

Thelma wasn't aware that Julie didn't need any coaxing, Julie's subconscious had been tweaked into that of a compulsive overeater, but she soft-soaped her anyway, "Trust me, girlfriend, I've had days when I couldn't even concentrate because I didn't eat very well." 

Thelma laid it on thick while she cooked, "I'd get all sweaty, and, I swear, there were times when I'd get all light headed and weak at the knees because my tummy was empty." 

Thelma was running around the kitchen like a short order cook, "What about another helping of bacon, and I can make some more toast?" 

Julie rocked her head, "Sure, thanks." 

Noticing Julie leaving her seat to refresh her coffee, Thelma met her half way to the pot and then escorted her back to her chair, "Coffee is fine, but trust me. You could really use a glass of milk; it'll keep you alert." 

Julie scratched her cheek, "I guess?" 

Once Julie finished her second helping, larger in quaintly than the first, Thelma put a few donuts inside her book bag; "These are for later, in case you need a sugar rush." 

Thelma always kept sweets in book bag for the very same reason, thwarting Julie's suspicions.

The morning session at school went as usual for Julie. Attentive, studious and confident. Though as the afternoon progressed, Julie became increasingly distracted, bored and lazy. Not even bothering to take notes during her lecture on behavioral diversity. Home from school, while Thelma was out with her friends, Julie called into the diner, saying she didn't feel well. However, that was far from the truth. Other than feeling a little fatigued and hungry, Julie took the evening off because she was starting to get too friendly with Tina. 

She decided that some time away from the diner would correct the situation. Flint was another reason why she didn't show up for work. Julie was fine while away from him, saw him for all of his faults, but couldn't comprehend the attraction whenever he would show up? She wanted to create a distance from him; after all, a prestigious maiden like herself could do much better. Pizza and cheese sticks with a liter of cola, and Julie was set for the evening. Watching the Discovery channel at first, Julie became uninterested and channeled surfed until she found a more captivating program. _The People's Court. _


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~E~*​
_The surroundings were unfamiliar. A swanky party at some dinner club. Dapper men in tux's, elegant ladies in gowns. Seated on a grand sofa was Thelma. Her hair captured in a fashionable style, her lavish silver gown complimenting her womanly curves. Bubbly champagne in a crystal glass meeting Thelma's vivacious lips. Her companion, a debonair man of means noticed Julie, denigration interrupting his handsome face. Thelma slowly turned her head, "Go away, you don't belong here . . ." 

The shadows crept, distorting the scene. Again stood Julie in the same hellhole of a bathroom. Large curlers in her loud blond hair, dull, cotton bathrobe covering her bloated body. Julie sighed loudly and closed her eyes as she opened the robe . . . _

"Hey, Julie, be careful, Dr. Vanerhorn noticed you falling asleep in class." 

Julie twisted her head in the direction of the young man sitting next to her, "I can't believe I actually fell asleep in class." 

The man grabbed his books as he stood, "You better watch it; he's strict about that sort of thing." 

Julie yawned, "Thanks, I need to get to bed earlier." 

The young man waited until Julie got herself together and then escorted her out of the classroom, "You going to Trish's party tomorrow night?" he asked with a broad grin. 

Trish was one of the wealthier students with whom Julie was acquainted, "Definitely," she replied in a casual tone. Small talk ensued, and Julie soon found her an escort in the guise of Charles Noble. Black hair, wide in the shoulders and from an extremely well to do family, Julie had seized the opportunity to court a very lucrative man. Julie considered this a positive break from the errors that were harassing her. In the course of the week Julie had dozed off in class at least twice. Her bad dreams of poverty and obesity were on a nightly basis. Always ending the same way, stuck in a dirty bathroom and as big as a house. 

Julie construed this either as taunting from her subconscious of who she'd be if not for college - or a guilt trip due to her high standards. The dreams with Flint were the most disgusting. The thought of him made her skin crawl, unless when he visited her at the diner. Then she craved his attention. Julie wasn't at the diner all week because of him and, of course, Tina. Thelma was starting to get annoyed by Julie's time off work, fearing she'd have to cover the bills alone. Thus, Julie had to eventually show up to work or she'd be surely fired. 

Finding work in this college town wasn't easy. The town wasn't any better than a gigantic slum. Few factories, a couple of gas stations and a sawmill. The shops and stores were mainly of the convenience variety. With the exception of the bank and Burger King, everything else in the vicinity was dumpy or low class. Anything the college students would need was bought in the next town over, some 25 miles away. It was either work or move back home; the scholarship only covered so much. As for her appetite, Julie treated herself to meals she rarely entertained. Various types of fattening foods and even snacking which she only did on rare occasions. Julie had no qualms at all about her diet. Eating healthy was replaced by pigging out, and Julie hadn't a clue. 

Upon arriving to her next class, she took a seat next to Thelma. Thelma was anxiously waiting for Julie's figure to swell, but, to her disappointment, the huge meals hadn't shown any fruition. Julie still looked amazing. Clothed in a bright green T-shirt and jeans, Julie appeared as fit as ever. Slim waist; trim thighs, ample breasts. 

Thelma's eyes zeroed in on Julie's bust, "Fantastic. She's been eating like a cow all week and she only gained weight in her boobs!" Thelma thought to herself. Then added, "But that belly and ass has to be next." 

Class hadn't start yet, so Julie favored Thelma with the news pertaining to Trish's party and date, "I can't believe you're actually going to go to that stupid bash," Thelma remarked after hearing all the details, "They're all stuck up and petty." 

Julie lifted her chin, "You're just annoyed because you weren't invited." 

Thelma opened her textbook, "Excuse me, but I don't socialize with people like that." 

Julie tapped her nails on the desk, "Perhaps you belong to a different clique. Nothing personal." 

Thelma knew it was indeed personal, but why squabble? Instead, she tried to reason with Julie, "My mom was a maid for people just like them, and they treated her like crap. I wouldn't join their ranks for anything in the world." 

The instructor entered the room as Julie replied, "Your loss." 

Thelma softly whispered, "No, yours." 

The instructor, a certain Dr. Welles, cleared his throat and then began, "Let's see, we were discussing the process . . ." 

At first the lecture went smoothly. Julie was clearly captivated by the speech, but gradually became confused. Initially, all the profound words being used flew over her head, but then it grew much worse. Though the class was privy to a crisp oration, Julie could barely comprehend anything that was said. She rubbed her eyes and bit her lip, trying to grasp the information. Though the challenge resembled a brilliant scientist trying to reach an illiterate high school dropout. Once class was over, Thelma informed Julie, "I'm going to join some friends at Burger King. I'd invite you along, but I know you don't socialize outside your pretentious clique." 

Julie felt the sarcasm, quite deservingly, but let it slide. Otherwise, Thelma might not treat her to breakfast in the morning. Julie grabbed her book bag, "I have to run off to work anyway, no big deal." 

Thelma eased out of her seat, "It's about time." 

Julie followed Thelma out of the classroom, but before parting company, Thelma told her roommate, "I noticed you didn't take notes." 

Julie scratched her head, "I know, I . . .uh, lost track of the lecture, can I please burrow yours?" 

"I guess," Thelma snapped, then nervously smiled, "Don't think I'm getting weird on you, but have your boobs gotten bigger?" 

Julie didn't seem at all uncomfortable about the question. She looked down at her bust and emitted a soft giggle, "I know, they have." Julie shrugged her shoulders, "I haven't a clue how it happen. My bra is so tight; I'm going to have to buy more of them." Julie paused; her words were twisted. She had meant to say something in the effect of, "I'm going to shop for a larger cup size." 

Thelma was equally perplexed; it wasn't like Julie to sound so . . .dumb. Thelma just let it slide, owing it to Julie's weariness. After all, she had previously fallen asleep in class. Julie was still trying to make sense of her blunder, when Thelma interrupted her thoughts, "You know what? You need something to eat. There's some leftover fried chicken in the fridge, and I have cookies in my room. Help yourself." 

Julie half grinned, "That's a great idea. I'm a little hungry, thanks." 

Thelma's suggestion didn't amount to kindness; she just wanted Julie to stay on course. With any luck, some of the food would land on her hips and thighs. Back at the comfortable apartment that Julie shared with Thelma, she took advantage of the suggestion and enjoyed the chicken and cookies. Lying over the couch, watching an infomercial on of all things weight loss, Julie realized it was time for work. Slipping on her ugly uniform that now didn't seem so blah and contorted to her inflated bust, Julie took to the mirror and brushed back her beautiful brown hair. 

"You're a babe, Julie girl," she chuckled, "Julie girl? Where the hell did that come from?" Her pretty face soured. 

Dropping the hairbrush into the sink, Julie deserted the apartment, forgetting her book bag. Needless to say Tina was quite delighted in Julie's return. Her perky voice describing the details over the last week. The staff members who filled in, a lot of useless gossip and various other items Julie held no interest in. This included Flint who stopped by every night, "Yes, ma'am, he was as disappointed as me that you didn't show. Was anxious, too, to give you a hand, but I had him wash dishes for me one night and take out the trash." 

Julie was about to wait on her first customer when Tina curiously asked, "You feel all better now?" 

Julie lifted her eyebrows, "I hope so." For the better part of the evening Julie was right on cue with her uppity attitude. She even failed to a get a tip while correcting one patron's grammar. Abby popped in, just for a soda with a friend. Fully aware of the advancement of Julie's appetite and nightmares, she mentioned to Julie how tired she looked and asked if she was sleeping well. Julie simply replied with a snooty sneer. Julie did, in fact, appear a little exhausted. Even her beautiful brown locks lacked the usual bouncy texture. A short time later, once Abby made herself scarce, it was time for Julie to take her break. 

Julie tossed the fresh patty on the grill and stepped back, eyeing one of the few customers in the joint enjoying a milkshake, she smiled, "That looks tasty, think I'll have a shake, too." 

Tina waltzed by her, cheerfully obliging to make her meal, "You take a seat in back sweetie; the place isn't exactly jumping so I'll square you away while you relax." 

Julie didn't want to be in Tina's debt nor encourage her friendship. The basic truth was simple. Julie was starting to become annoyingly comfortable around Tina, a quandary she needed to remedy, "I'll be okay. I'm just making a cheeseburger and a shake," Julie assertively responded. 

Tina wasn't one to take no for an answer, "Now hush. Nobody knows the grill as well as me, so off you go." 

Tina virtually shoved Julie through the swinging doors that led to the kitchen, "If she wants to make my dinner, why the hell not?" Julie bitingly chimed. Her hunger as well as her weariness equally triggered the passive, aggressive emotion. It didn't take Julie very long to figure out that she forgot her book bag, the distress significantly increasing her appetite. Opening a bag of chips, she took a seat and while munching, discovered Tina's gossip magazine inches away. 

The cover depicted the usual brand of gossip, the bold letters of the headline capturing Julie's eyes. Cramming an abundant amount of chips between her lips, Julie leaned over, her curiosity burning and picked up the derogatory rag. Scanning through the paper, absorbing the articles, enjoying the perils of the popular. A persuasive cognitive thought detached Julie's behavior, rendering the same murky jolt she had experienced while entering Tina's car at Burger King. Julie's shoulder's slumped; her eyes lacked the sparkle of intelligence and a compliant smile covered her pretty face. 

Relaxed and clam, Julie was oblivious to the switch in her personality. 

"Here ya go sweetie!" Tina chimed as she brought Julie her meal. A cheeseburger, onion rings and extra large chocolate shake topped with whipped cream. 

Julie fluttered her eyes and with the same lethargic drawl grinned, "Thank you, so much; I really appreciate it!" 

Tina happily chirped, "We girls gotta look out after each other, you know?" 

Julie simply nodded, the large bite from the cheeseburger distinguishing her reply. Tina watched Julie piling away the food, only pausing to sip her milkshake. 

"You know, you got all your hair running loose like a rooster in the hen house," Tina told Julie in a sisterly manner. 

Julie stuffed a whole onion ring into her mouth, while Tina ambled around her and then gripped a modest amount of her mane. Tina pulled on the back of Julie's hair and slipped on a rubber band. Tina playfully flicked Julie's ponytail, "Now that's better. It'll keep your hair neat and show off your pretty face." 

Julie warmly blushed, "I ain't had me a ponytail since high school." 

For a brief moment Julie became alarmed, "Why am I talking like a moron?" 

But Tina's suggestion about checking out her appearance, once she was finished eating, snapped her back to the more unassuming version of Julie, "Why sure Tina, I'll do just that!" Julie submissively remarked. 

Tina placed her hands on her spacious hips, "I'll see if the folks at table four need anything else; I'll be right back." 

Julie took a generous bite of cheeseburger and shook her head, "Oookayy...yy." 

Tina promptly moved toward the swinging doors, but took a long look at Julie before leaving the kitchen. Tina noticed something unremarkable about the pretentious college student. Compliantly pigging out, her slouching posture, the flimsy ponytail, reading a cheap newspaper. 

Ordinary, common, docile. 

Tina hurried into the dinning area, her thoughts positively convinced, "I just knew, sooner of later, Julie girl would lose track of her high ideals and realize she's an ordinary gal."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~F~*​
It wasn't very long before Julie finished reading the tabloid and eating her snack. Oddly enough for such a brilliant young lady, she had a difficult time following some of the terminology. 

Taking up Tina's suggestion, Julie went to check out her appearance in the ladies' room. There was a distinct difference in her stride, more of a shuffle than an elegant stroll. 

Within the threshold of her reflection on display, Julie's ponytail accurately portrayed the qualities of an undemanding young lady manufactured by her facial appearance. Though upon examination, Julie realized she needed to spruce up her cosmetics and carried on with her decision. The lipstick was meticulously spread to the shape of her lips, and then she used a little blush and eye shadow. 

Her slouching posture as well as her meal inflated her tummy just a tad, while causing her breasts to slide forward. Julie straightened her blouse, and then left the tiny bathroom. 

The next customers were a pair of females around Julie's age. Basically bar broads, scantily clad and with an overabundance of cosmetics, Julie greeted them with a smile as she slipped a piece of gum between her lips. While placing their orders, Julie couldn't help noticing their tattoos. Julie received a simplistic urge that she needed to obey, "I like your tattoos - where did you have them done?" 

A plump gal with long brown hair and dressed in an orange tube top and black shorts, smiled, "Over at Bruce's place. You really like them?" 

Julie rocked her head, "Sure do, but isn't that a bar?" 

The brown-haired babe grinned, "Yeah, Maxine does them in back, and they're cheap." 

The other female, a slender gal, whose wild blonde mane was peppered with streaks of red, and was clad in a blue halter top and jeans, casually glimpsed Julie's bust then asked, "You have a nice pair. You thinking about getting a tattoo?" 

Julie scratched the back of her head with the pencil, "Up until recently, I thought tattoo's were, like, tacky. But looking at the cool designs you have, it changes my mind." The customers took turns showing off most of the work done on their bodies. Julie was quite impressed and in regards to their budding friendship, treated them to free coffee and whatever pie was available. 

Needless to say, that's all they had. In the course of their visit at the diner, Julie was heavily influenced by the pair and once they left, Julie was all giggles, "Another cheeseburger?" Tina asked. 

Julie chucked, "Yeah, I got my appetite all worked up." Julie spoke briskly about the chicks she had just met, inhaling her cheeseburger in the process. 

Tina just sat back and listened. It was nice that Julie tossed away her snotty attitude and made some friends. The engineering of Abby's spell had planted the seed within the frame of Julie's mind. Her worst fear, the nightmare she dreaded most, was seeping deeper into her subconscious, blending the behaviors of those she deemed inferior into her own. 

The diner had closed for the night. Tina was going through the tips, dividing them up while Julie was refilling the napkin holders. A paradox of emotions rampaged Julie's mind. On one front she was relieved that Flint was a no-show, afraid of the attraction that complicated her status. A contradiction of consequence, for she was curious as ton his whereabouts and why he wasn't at the diner. Julie tried to convince herself that it was only due to her shrewdness in having him handle some of her workload - callously in denial, not even admitting she had acquired a monumental fondness for Flint. 

Julie was scratching her round posterior as Tina called her over, "Hey, sweetie, here's your half." 

Julie strolled over in a lackluster fashion, "How much we make?" 

Tina pushed Julie's half of the cash over the counter, "$45.16 apiece." 

Julie rubbed her face, "Okay, thanks. You wanna clean the bathrooms or should I? I don't think Flint's going to show?" 

Tina lowered her eyebrows, "Disappointed?" 

Julie tried to skirt the issue, "I'll clean the ladies room; you clean the men's." 

Tina flung her hand on her hip, "You didn't answer my question." 

Julie pocketed the cash, "I suspect I could use his hand. Yeah, I'm disappointed." 

Tina lifted her head, "I'll be telling you no lies, but Friday night is, like, guys' night out, but when speaking to him last night, he said he might stop by." Julie sighed, unsure if that was positive or negative. 

The pair went to work on the restrooms; time seemed to hurry by. The sound of car keys on the window caused the ladies to pause from their chore. Tina gestured with her shoulder, her ponytail swinging, " I wonder who that could be?" 

Julie folded her arms over her healthy cleavage, "Well, he's late, we're all done," she grumbled. Tina sashayed over to the door and let Flint in. 

His appearance was even more elaborate then the previous time he visited Julie. Hair slicked back, Hawaiian style shirt and smart looking denim slacks. Flint made a beeline to Julie, failing to hear Tina's compliment, "Don't you look nice enough to parade around town." 

"Hello Julie, thought I'd drop by to say hi since I haven't seen you lately." Julie caught the casual flair of his voice, an uneducated drawl nonetheless, but it burdened her with an electrical surge. 

"Nice of you to interrupt your night with the guys just to say hello to me," Julie responded as she fluttered her eyes. 

Nervously, Flint tapped his foot, "I have to meet up with the guys in a half-hour, so if you need help with something?" 

It was Tina who advised, "You two take a seat; I'll finish up." Flint led the 
path to a table where Tina had placed a couple of cups of coffee. Julie rendered Tina a confused expression, to which Tina responded, "Hush, I'll finish up in a minute." 

As Julie took her seat directly in front of Flint, Tina arrived with pumpkin pie topped with ice cream, "I'll be straightening up the kitchen, enjoy yourselves," Tina bubbly squeaked. 

Flint nibbled slowly while Julie ate rapidly. Julie's ample appetite, greedily consuming the pie with ice cream didn't escape Flint's attention, "You like your sweets?" Julie blushed, the empty spoon leaving her lips; her cheeks, thoroughly inflated, could only smile. 

Flint took another bite-size portion, then slid his plate toward her, "You finish this; you like it so much, plus I'm not all that hungry." A brilliant smile exploded upon his face, "I'm altogether content just being able to visit you." 

Julie sipped her coffee and, after fighting off an ice cream headache, returned to her treat, "I like my sweets fine. A little too much. I'm afraid it's all going to catch up with me and I'll get really big and fat." Julie rolled her eyes, giggling softly, "Then for sure you won't be visiting me any more." 

Flint swung his head, eyes sparking, a steady tone matching his grin, "Nah Julie. You're a pretty girl, and if you ever did get fat, I'd swear you'd just be as pretty." Flint leaned in to continue, "I'll visit you even if you were chubby like Tina - makes no difference to me." 

A stream of ice cream flowed down Julie's lips unto her chin as she chuckled, "You sure?" Flint nodded in confidence. Absentmindedly Julie twisted her ponytail, steadily gobbling up her food with her other hand, "All that I gained weight is in my boobs so far . . ." A moment of inference wakened her wits; the actual Julie surfaced, ". . .Why the hell did I say that?" 

Flint's observation quickly pulled Julie back into her reduced personality, "I thought something was different; I thought maybe your ponytail?" he snickered. 

Julie giggled, "Nah. You like my hair like this? Tina done it." 

Flint agreed, "Yes, Julie girl, makes you look mighty nice." 

Julie enjoyed an enormous bite, again her sleek cheeks bloating, "So like . . .what'z you up . . . to. . . tonight?" 

Flint ran his finger's through his hair, "Me and the guys had a few beers over at the Untamed Hog. You ever been there?" 

Julie paused before she answered, swallowing another sample, "Nope, can't say that I have." 

Flint rested his arm over the back of the chair, approaching the subject with bravo, "It's our local hangout, kind of a honky-tonk where you can just relax over beers. Not very pretty to look at, but it serves its purpose." 

Julie pushed her plate aside and started consuming what was left on Flint's, "Is that the bar Tina goes to?" 

Flint nodded, "Oh yeah, she's a regular in the joint. Would you be inclined to accompany Tina some night?" 

Julie slipped a morsel of pie with ice cream into her mouth, then grinned, "Is that a yes?" Flint inquired. 

Julie teetered in her seat, "I'll be giving it a lot of thought . . ." Julie's expression soured as she brought up school, "Between here and class, I ain't got much time. School is getting to be a bad headache, all the studying and homework. Half the time I'm so frazzled after class and barely have enough strength to make it here." 

Flint sipped his coffee, "All the more better for you to knock off your socks and have some fun." 

Julie finally finished the second helping, "I could stand some fun; school is um, like burning me out." 

Flint reached out and invited Julie to take his hand, "I'd like to show you something." Julie fluttered her eyes, a wide grin decorating her pretty face. Seizing Flint's hand, Julie was steered out of her seat, and then together they meandered out to the parking lot. 

Flint directed Julie to his pick-up, greenish-blue with mud flaps and fuzzy dice hanging from the rearview mirror, "Is this a new truck, Flint?" Julie questioned. 

Flint let loose his grip and opened to the door for her to look inside, "I wish, but, nah. I just cleaned it, inside and out, see." 

"Yeah Flint, it's clean all right," Julie acknowledged. Flint's brow wrinkled, "I'd take you for a spin, but I have to meet the guys, you know?" 

Julie whirled her hips, twisting her ponytail, "What kind of mischief are you guys getting into tonight?" 

Flint rubbed his chin, "Don't cha think anything bad of me, coz it's not as awful as it seems. But, you see, sometimes the guys and me we go to this nudie bar." 

Julie stood with hands over her shapely behind, her breasts thrusting outward, "Going to have a lap dance?" 

Flint leaned against the truck's door, "Don't I wish, but best I can afford is watching the pretty ladies on stage." 

Julie dug deep in her pockets, "Well, I got my tip money; I suspect I can loan it to you? You'd pay me back, right?" 

Rubbing the side of his face, Flint agreed, with one provision, "I'll make it up to you by taking you out for a movie and dinner, okay?" 

Julie chuckled, "We'll see." 

Flint accepted the cash and boarded his truck, "Thanks for the loan, see ya tomorrow." 

Julie backed away, "I'm off tomorrow, won't be back at work until Monday, but you drop in and see me." 

Flint replied with a wave as Julie backed away and yelled, "Don't go falling head over heels for any of those strippers!" 

Flint yelled back, "Can't make any promises!" 

Julie shouted in reply, "I might have something to say about that!" Then he drove off, leaving her choking in the dust. Returning inside, Julie met up with Tina who had just completed the usual tasks. 

"All's done for tonight, Julie girl; time to close up." 

Julie nodded, "Yeah, I'm going to grab a bite and . . ." 

Tina interrupted her in a bold repartee, "You don't have school tomorrow, and you have all weekend to study, why not stop by my place?" 

Julie blinked, her first thought was to resist the invitation, but that suggestion was erased, her docile personality swelling. Julie stood with a hand on her hip, shifting her weight, her body language reflecting her intrigue, "Why sure, why not?" 

A pleasant smiled latched upon Tina's face, "Splendid, I'll make us something to eat and we'll have a few beers." Julie followed Tina out of the diner, her laid-back stroll conforming to her simplistic frame of mind.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~G~*​
Tina's trailer was precisely the dilapidated, untidy eyesore that Julie imagined. However, in her present diminished state, it seemed nothing less than a cozy, comfortable home. Situated in a lower class environment, it was the type of dwelling that housed the needy, those with misplaced ambition but mainly underachievers who spent too much time on hooch. 

There were a few steps that led to Tina's screen, then the inner door. The paint cracked, weeds running rampant, trashcans filled to the brim. Tina's hospitable demeanor was surely inviting, an audible shrill matching her big grin, "Take off your shoes and relax while I go fix us some grub!" 

Julie did exactly that. 

The condensed living room wasn't much, the kitchen and bedroom a few feet away. An Elvis Presley painting hung on the wall next to a few snapshots of family. The furniture: a used lazy boy recliner with tape covering the armrest, a worn out sofa and a coffee table coated with magazines and empty beer cans. The carpet might have been something years ago, but now resembled sewn together rags. 

Julie inspected the photographs, all depicting various relations. One of Tina caught her eye.

"Here ya, go!" Tina chimed as she handed Julie a can of beer. Julie took a sip as Tina excelled in the details concerning her family. 

"That's my brother; he's doing well, married and living in New York. A tax attorney or something? My mom and dad - that's them when we went to the carnival. They're living in Florida now. My sister Colleen; she's a blackjack dealer in Vegas. Ain't she cute?" 

Julie nodded as Tina continued, eventually leading up to her photo, "That's me at the state fair; I gained some weight since then." 

The photograph reveled a trimmer Tina, her golden blond mane curling over her shoulders, her amply endowed figure in a plaid shirt and jeans. Julie smiled, "You were certainly an eye catcher, but you're still very pretty." 

Tina blushed, "That's kind of you to mention. I was so popular and kind of boy crazy. Well, that's all been said and done with." 

Tina guzzled her brew, then skirted toward the kitchen; "I have a taste for grilled cheese, what about you?" 

Julie followed, "Sure, that'd be cool." 

Tina tossed Julie a bag of stale nacho chips, "Start on these, sorry, no dip." 

The friends entertained each other through their snacks and beers. Anecdotes, gossip and cordial girl talk. 

"All you have to do is apply; there's nothing to be ashamed about," Tina told Julie about food stamps, "I receive $50.00 worth a month." 

"You get more for your cash picking up your makeup at the Cosmetic Barn, perfume, too," Tina describing how to save money and still look cute. 

"Show them your rack and smile a lot," Tina's theory on getting bigger tips. 

"Still supposing to get a tattoo?" Tina asked as she opened her fifth beer. 

Julie nodded, her top rolled up while scratching her tummy, "I'm totally, like, thinking about it." 

Tina took another swig of beer, then opened the fridge and handed Julie another can. Julie opened the beer, took a sip, then glanced at her navel, "Thinking about a belly ring too. But . . ." 

Tina gobbled up a handful of chips, "But what, sweetie?" 

Julie pounced on the beer, then after a loud burp, told Tina in a voice reminiscent of an airhead, "I was never into that kind of stuff, thought it was all trashy, but now, it's seems super cool." 

"You go for it, girl!" Tina chirped. 

Julie's finger circled the top of the beer can, "But how can I afford it? My, um scholarship only pays so much, you know? And I need cash to help pay for, um, like, schoolbooks."

Tina nodded, "Yeah, but over at Bruce's place, Maxine does them cheap, and she'll do the belly ring and even your hair if you like? Maybe put you back $75.00." 

After a clumsy teeter, Tina lifted her pudgy body out of the chair; "I'll sure you mine." 

Julie sat back while Tina treated her to the body art covering her chubby form: a smiley on her left bust, a snake wrapped around a dagger on her hip, a scarecrow on her thigh and a horseshoe just above her hefty ass, "What ya think?" Tina grinned. 

Julie tapped her cheek, then sampled another swig of beer. Letting out a weak sigh, Julie replied, "I guess I kin use my roommate's textbooks. I don't think she'd mine . . . um . . . mind." 

Tina plopped back into her seat, "Hey, your roommate; she's an agreeable gal? Or like, one of those snooty bitches?" 

Unaccustomed to the amount of alcohol she had digested, Julie almost slid out of her chair while reaching for the chips, "Thelma is, um . . . " 

Successfully snaring a handful, Julie continued as she nibbled on the chips in a sloppy manner, " . . .Real nice, the friendly kind. I'm much, um, popular . . . prettier, but I rrrrec . . . reckon she's a whole lot smarter than me." 

It didn't occur to Julie to cover her mouth while yawning; the appropriate etiquette she once practiced was starting to erode. Tina giggled, "You all tuckered out?" 

Julie stretched out her legs, "Some, but ain't no class tomorrow, you know?" 

The friends conversed for another half-hour, until Julie could barely keep her eyes open. Tina suggested that Julie spend the night. It was late, and, besides, she was feeling her oats. 

"I'll open up the fold-away in the sofa; it's comfortable enough." 

Julie, resting her elbow on the table, her head in her hand, politely accepted Tina's generosity, "I'd appreciate that, I'm like all dizzy." 

Tina chuckled; "You're sm . . . smashed, that's all. Give me a minute and you'll be all set." 

"Kin I give yo a hand?" Julie asked. Tina staggered into the living room. 

"Nah, it's okay; I'll get you a blanket, too. 

"Now I want you to make yourself right at home, sweetie," Tina added. 

Within a few minutes, Julie entered the living room and discovered that getting undressed while snookered was a complicated task. Gripping the bottom of her shirt, Julie fought to keep her balance, weaving from side to side. Her goal was never met; Julie was unable to hoist the T-shirt over her healthy set of knockers. Letting out a screeching caliber of a sigh, Julie toppled forward, face first into the lumpy mattress. Out cold, a spark within Julie's mind replayed Tina's remark, "Make yourself at home . . . at home . . .at home . . ." 

_Julie opened her eyes to the sound of the television. Some unsatisfying home improvement show. 

"No wonder I slumbered off," Julie determined, while impulsively reaching for the chocolates situated on the table besides her. Tossing a few morsels of the sweet yet cheap candy into her mouth, it abruptly dawned on her, "Wait a minyte, where am I?" 

Julie's eyes examined the room. No curtains but dirty shades over the smaller than standard size windows; roughed up furniture that had seen better days and a used television set. The tile on the floor was erratic, yellowed by age and an ugly brown throw rug near the lazy boy rocker where Julie sat. Julie tossed a couple more pieces of chocolate into her mouth, peering down at her intense red toenail polish. 

Her slacks, actually conventional style stretch pants were a faded gray in color, displaying her enormous thighs. Bigger yet was her belly, covered by a bold orange T-shirt with a picture of a whiskey bottle; her belly spread wildly and bulged frontward. Julie's heavy bust, easily DD's, appeared spongy in texture and widened over her cushy belly. 

A shadow emerged over her screen door, a sharp knocking and a mellow voice followed, "Julie girl, you home?" 

"Tina?" Julie spit out between bites of chocolate. 

The door flung open; sure enough, it was Tina. Tina's blond hair cradled her shoulders, her chubby body looked presentable in black T-shirt and blue jean cutoffs.

"I brought you a housewarming gift!" she announced with delightful cheer. 

Tina walked over to Julie; brandishing her a hug, she handed Julie the gift and then marched into the kitchen, "Don't bother getting up; I know where everything is." 

Julie looked at the bag that Tina dropped in her lap, waiting for her to return before opening it. Tina was back with a beer, a wily grin dazzling her cute face, "I like what you've done with the place. Real homey - of course, what a waitress makes, what else can you expect?" 

Once Tina took a long sip of beer, she wandered over to Julie and helped herself to some chocolates, "Go on; open the gift." 

Julie's splendidly huge tummy shook erratically as she dug into the bag and removed her housewarming gift. Ceramic coffee cups decorated with the Burger King emblem.

"This is very nice, thank you, Tina," Julie grinned, then handed Tina the bag. Tina happily brought the coffee cups into the kitchen. 

In the meantime, Julie tried to stand, a challenge that was fruitless. Tina returned to the living room and exuberantly smiled as she observed Julie's struggle to stand. Tina proceeded over to Julie and sipped her beer, the obviously disgruntled Julie sighing, "How did I ever get so fat?" 

Tina snickered, "I suppose all that junk food deserves the credit - all that and the slop at the diner." 

Julie snapped. "This isn't funny, I'm huge!" 

Tina slugged a modest portion of beer, then began rubbing Julie's colossal belly, "Nice work Julie girl, you're even heavier than me, by 100-pounds!" 

Tina smirked, "And you once thought I was the unkempt sow?" 

Julie shoved away Tina's hand, "I'm not a sow!" 

Tina laughed, "It's just a matter of time, Julie girl, when you'll be oinking instead of talking!" 

In an instant, the room darkened and Julie discovered herself back in the dreary bathroom in front of the dirty sink. Eyes glued on the cracked mirror, she opened her tattered bathroom and let if fall to the floor. In shock she viewed her rotund body now clothed in a cheap bra and granny style panties. A voice broke through the nightmare, sending her back into consciousness. _

"Hey, Julie girl, want some coffee?" Julie opened her eyes, Tina standing above her, 

"Huh?" Julie yawned, "Yeah, sure. What time is it?" 

Tina chuckled, "About noon?" 

Julie sat up, replying while scratching her head; "I really, um, have to go, I was supposed to do laundry an hour ago." 

Tina asked, "Why not wait until later, you're off tonight, and I thought we'd go and grab a bite at Burger King?" 

Julie slowly eased herself off the mattress, "I have a major headache, um, wow . . . could surely eat something, but Thelma is expecting me." 

Tina shrugged her shoulders, "I could make you something?" 

Julie wiped the sleep out of her eyes, "Nah, best be going. Thelma would be crazy if I let her hanging." 

Tina obliged and escorted Julie to the door; "We have to do this again, real soon." 

Julie held unto the doorframe, "Yes, okay." 

Though before parting company, Julie needed to ask, "Say, Tina, um, this is an odd question, but if I ever got f- . ." 

Julie was unable to say the f-word, as in FAT, so she opted to mumble . . , "Heavy, I mean, very heavy . . . would you make fun of me?" 

A curious expression tugged on Tina's morning face, "Why would I do that? We're friends. Any way, getting heavy isn't so bad; just think, we could share clothes." 

Julie closely scrutinized Tina's beefy body wearing a black T-shirt with the slogan, "Sexy Gal," in large pink letters, and very cheap looking spandex shorts in an ugly gold hue. 

Julie favored Tina with a half grin, "Yeah, huh uh." 

Once leaving Tina's trailer, Julie went directly to the Burger King drive-thru, "A Whopper, extra cheese, fries and coffee, black." 

She then headed to her apartment, hoping Thelma wouldn't be too upset about her late arrival.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~H~*​
Thelma was enjoying a donut while reading when Julie finally arrived home. She was a little more than two hours late for their usual Saturday morning routine of doing the wash. Thelma greeted Julie with a sour expression, "Have a nice night?" 

Julie hadn't finished her meal, still snacking on the fries, "Yeah, um . . .not really? I'm kind of under the weather." 

Thelma eased back in her chair, closely examining her roommate. It wasn't so much that Julie looked depleted - well, that and the fact she was nibbling on fast food. The limp ponytail was so not the Julie she knew. Ponytails were for the simple and ordinary variety of female, not anything females of influence would consider. 

Aside from her clothes that obviously seemed slept in, there were a few other minor changes in Julie's appearance. For one, her face looked somewhat swollen - water weight, perhaps? Thelma lifted her chin, inspecting Julie's tummy. There was a slight protrusion of her roommate's tummy, a distinct small pouch centered under her navel area, enhanced by the cheap fabric of her uniform. Julie was indeed gaining weight. 

Thelma fought back a smile, commenting in a relaxed manner, "Let me finish this page , and then we'll take care of our laundry. I'm anxious to hear about your night." 

Julie scratched her behind, "Thelma, I'm not feeling very well. Think I can take a nap first?" 

Like a true friend, there was concern dripping in Thelma's words, "You do look awful, yeah, go on. Take a nap. I'll do the wash solo - just leave me a few dollars, okay?" 

Julie realized she had foolishly given her tips to Flint, any other money she had was going for food and rent, "I'm, like, broke, could I owe you?" 

Thelma closed her book, "Owe me? Who do you think paid for our groceries this week because you had to buy a new outfit for the party tonight?" 

Julie began to whimper, "I get paid, like, Tuesday. I'll pay you then." 

Thelma's tirade picked up steam, "What about the tips you made last night? Where's that cash?" 

Julie lied; "I spent it on, um . . . food and drinks last night." 

"Blast it girl," Thelma chided her, "You're worthless! All you think about is yourself!" 

Julie blinked, "Not so loud, please. My head hurts something awful." 

Thelma didn't bother to oblige Julie's request, "You're so irresponsible!" 

Julie motioned to Thelma, "Okay, okay . . . I messed up." 

Thelma practically jumped out of her seat, virtually charging Julie, "Messed up? Listen, roommate, you've been messing up a lot lately. Falling asleep in class, and, even when you are alert, you don't pay attention." 

Julie's pretty face twisted as she looked for an excuse, Thelma still yelling, "I've been carrying you with our class work and basically taking care of this apartment with little help from you. I do 90% of the housework. When was the last time you did the dishes or even cooked for yourself?" 

Julie stood wide-eyed, incoherently responding, "I'm in a . . . a big rut, I like, you know? Can't . . . um, it's been . . , " 

Thelma placed her hands over her hips, "I should really move out, room with one of my friends, someone who's more considerate." 

Thelma looked Julie up and down, "I swear, I should just let you fall on your ass." 

Julie scratched her soft tummy, "Anything else? I need to grab a snack, then a nap. I still have Trish's party and need to be refreshed." 

Thelma was angry, but lightened up at Julie's request for food, "There's some donuts, help yourself." 

Julie dragged herself into the kitchen, Thelma close behind. Thelma was amazed at Julie's appetite, chomping one donut in half, then shoving the rest of it into her mouth while she went into the fridge for milk. It was indeed a wonderous sight as the formerrly so prim and proper Julie sipped the milk, and then, while teetering, snatched another donut, actually gobbling it up in a sloppy performance. 

Thelma sighed, "You know I won't abandon you. But you really have to make some effort. I mean, keep this up and you'll never graduate. I know how much you resent being a waitress, but that's all you're going to amount to. Is that really the career you want?" 

Julie gestured no, her mouth too full to speak. Thelma enjoyed watching Julie pig out, but she really needed to get the clothes done. 

"Tell you what girl friend, I'll do a load of your clothes just out of friendship. But next time this happens, you're up crapola creek, understand?" 

Julie paused between bites, "I understand; it won't happen again." 

Thelma smiled, "It better not. Anyway, what happened to you last night?" 

Julie guzzled her milk, then admitted, "I'm not proud of this, but I fell asleep by Tina's." 

Thelma flexed her eyebrows, "You are really getting chummy with her." 

Julie held onto the table to keep her balance, "I can't exactly explain how it happened, but I ended up drinking at her trailer. It's a horrible place. Tacky and unkempt, everything old or . . ." 

Thelma interrupted with a giggle, "Couldn't be that bad if you slept there." 

Julie rubbed her face, "It was. Get me up at five, okay?" 

Thelma agreed, then after receiving a modest amount of Julie's clothes, was off to do the laundry. After consuming another donut, Julie proceeded to her room. 

Taking off her clothes, Julie then stretched, emitting a delicate yawn before climbing into bed. Thelma's words weighted heavily into Julie's thoughts as she drifted off into sleep, envisioning another nightmare . . . 

_A misty fog opened the scene, Thelma looking very much the professional in a pretty teal color blouse and gray slacks, covered by a white lab coat. Her black curly hair contoured to the shape of her beauteous facial features. Stunning? No doubt, ranking high on the scale of full-figured attractiveness. Pen and pad in her hand, scribbling notes as Julie, sprawled over the white leather couch, spilled her guts. 

Meagerly attired in a black sweatshirt and blue jeans that appeared too small to accommodate her beefy figure. Julie's blond hair, now extremely short, didn't exactly compliment the chubbiness of her face, which was overboard with eye shadow and lipstick, owing much to her mundane existence. Julie's warble was fragile in terms of crispness, resulting in a humdrum, unenergetic style of speech. 

Julie looked around Thelma's office, unsure what she was doing there, "Thelma? What's going on?" 

Thelma glanced over at her patient, an impudent tone of voice, "It's Doctor Corral, not Thelma. Remember that if you would like to carry on with this session." 

Julie nodded, her tremendous belly in full view.

"Not again?" she whimpered, "I'm as big as a house." 

Thelma leaned in, "What did you expect, as a compulsive overeater who excels in laziness. Did you really think you'd remain slender?" 

Julie closed her eyes, "This is just a dream . . . just a dream . . , " 

Thelma cleared her throat, "A dream? I'm afraid you're hugely mistaken, just like your belly." 

Julie sat upright, twisting her shoulders toward Thelma, "What kind of psychologist insults their patients?" 

Thelma crinkled her nose, exhausting Julie with an explanation beyond her comprehension. The hard intellect that Julie once flaunted had softened to a profound dullness. Julie couldn't follow Thelma's dialogue, scrunching her shoulders, she politely asked, "Could you please stop using big words?" 

Thelma shifted her head, "A precise example of why you flunked out of school. You might have been on top of your game in high school, but college accurately revealed your genuine nature."

Julie was about to correct Thelma's claims, but a surge in passiveness caused her to whimper, "Stop analyzing me - aren't we friends?" 

Thelma coldly replied, "How could we possibly be friends? I'm a highly paid professional; you're a white trash waitress. I don't socialize with your kind and even you, back when your ego was as large as your body, would find yourself offensive." 

Julie blinked, "That's not right, I'm . . ." 

Thelma purred, "What? What are you?" 

The scene faded; a wisp of smoke and a curving of the walls sent Julie back into that same bathroom where her nightmares always led her. Julie observed the heavy pink curlers in her loud blond hair, slowly unraveling them, sternly contemplating her pudgy cheeks and thick double chin. _

Julie rubbed her face, realizing it was just another nightmare. Her fingers gently ran over her face, delighted that she could still feel her cheekbones. She sighed in relief. Placing her hand under the blanket, she examined her waist, then her tummy. Her tummy. The smoothness of her belly was interrupted by a soft consistency, a dense section of newly acquired flab that settled under her navel. Not at all large, a minor pouch, but still a flaw to her prestigious body. Julie threw off the blankets and diligently inspected her body. 

Sure enough, her flat tummy was now marred by a tiny little patch of fat. What might have been insignificant to other females was a major point of dread to someone as vain as Julie, "I'm getting fat," she mumbled. Likewise, there was a negligible spread in her thighs that appeared less trim. Trivial, barely noticeable, but Julie could tell; her thighs weren't as toned.

"No way!," she harped, briskly moving to the bathroom to check her weight, "Five pounds? I gained five pounds! I can lose five pounds just like that!" Julie tried to snap her fingers. Failing at first to do so, she finally got it after four attempts. 

Julie's next move was checking out her figure in the mirror. The pouch added a slight curvature to the bottom of her tummy, marginally stretching the fabric of her panties. Her thighs didn't seem all that bad after all. It was sitting that exaggerated their width. However, they were indeed much softer, lacking almost all the firm tissue. 

Thelma opened the bathroom door, surprising Julie who blurted, "What?" 

Thelma repeated Julie's question, "What?" 

Julie shrugged her shoulders, causing Thelma to remark, "I did a load of your clothes; they're in the living room. You okay?" 

Julie nodded yes, but then admitted, "I gained five pounds. Can you believe that?" 

Naturally, Thelma could. 

_"You've been eating like a pig; what did you expect?" _she thought to herself. 

Placing her hands on her hips, Thelma glimpsed over Julie's figure, noticing the little tummy bulge in progress, "You look fine!" Thelma giggled. 

Thelma was actually relieved that Julie's overeating was starting to show. This was progress; she'd definitely fatten over time. Julie turned on the shower, letting the water run, she informed Thelma, "I'm going to start eating healthier again." 

Thelma gave a sugary smiled as she nodded, "Sure. I'm going to run out to Burger King. See you later." 

Julie grinned, "Hey, would you be a sweetie . . , " 

Thelma interrupted, "A sweetie? Where did you pick up lingo like that?" 

Julie scratched her tummy, "Beats me? Any way, could you please pick me up a Whopper, extra cheese and maybe some fries and a shake?" 

Thelma cleared her throat, "Weren't you just telling me that you were going back to your healthy diet?" 

Julie shook her head, "I'll, like, start tomorrow. So could you, you know, do me the favor?" 

Thelma agreed, "Okay, sure." 

As Thelma made tracks out of the apartment, she chuckled, "Starting to eat healthy again, like that's going to happen." 

Thelma further surmised, "Julie's fondness for fast food will thwart any attempt she makes to diet. The added pounds will surely promote the demise of her conceited attitude. A chubbier Julie couldn't possibly be that arrogant." 

Making it to her car, Thelma looked back at her apartment and smiled. "Then she'll be much easier to take. Hmmm, wonder what size shake she wanted? I'll get her a large."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~I~*​
An hour later, Julie was showered and fed and ready for Trish's party. All she was waiting for was her chaperon to arrive, namely Charles Noble. Julie appeared casual, well, seemingly casual, anyway. Her wavy brown hair flirted with her shoulders, depicting the captivating features of her beautiful face. A modest splash of cosmetics emphasizing her high cheekbones and delicate lips. Her attire, an overly expensive pink dress that revealed in detail her shapely figure, especially her now much fuller breasts. 

"Glad you loaned me your bra, I'm more comfortable now," Julie bubbilly remarked. 

Thelma looked away from the television, "It's not my bra you're wearing; I found it in the laundry room." 

Julie marched over to Thelma, "I'm wearing a stranger's bra?" 

Thelma pressed the mute button on the remote, "Hush, first off, I washed it off, and, second, I'm not going to lend you one of mine. Your hooter's are bigger than mine and I'm a 38 C, " 

Julie scratched her head, "I guess my breasts are bigger then yours?" 

Thelma began nibbling on a cookie, "So is your mouth, but when your ass gets bigger than mine, I'll congratulate you." 

Julie knew Thelma's comment was meant in amusement, "That's so not going to happen. I'm on a diet." 

Thelma watched as Julie helped herself to a handful of cookies, "Diet? Some diet, you munched on Burger King, then ate the slice of pie that I was planning to have later, and you're on a diet? I must be on a diet, too!" 

Julie slithered her exquisite behind onto the large armrest of the sofa, "What are you doing tonight, anyway?" 

Thelma enthusiastically divulged her plans, "I'm getting together with Todd, Annie, Sally and Jenny; we're going to have a group discussion on chapter five . . , " 

Julie spoke out of turn, "We're on chapter five . . . um . . . what class?" 

Thelma crinkled her nose, "Where have you been all week? Yes, chapter five in our social and economic psychology class." 

Julie snatched another cookie, sarcastically noting before gobbling it up, "Sounds cool - maybe I should change my plans and join in?" 

Thelma peered at Julie as she consumed the cookie, "Wouldn't hurt if you took class a little more serious. You're starting to . . ." 

Thelma couldn't finish her sentence; no way would she refer to Julie as an airhead. Thus she changed streams, ". . . You're starting to fall behind on your school work." 

Julie sat upright, sneaking a peak at her own boobs, "Nah, I'll be fine. This party is what I need to get back on track. All this studying and stuff - it's, like, making my brain hurt." 

Thelma sternly glanced at Julie. Did her voice sound a little too bubbly? The brain hurting comment was weird as well. Thelma snapped her fingers, "Starting Monday we'll studying together, and, except for work, I'm not leaving you out of my sight." 

Julie purred, "That is so thoughtful, thanks, sweetie." 

Thelma vehemently replied, "Stop calling me sweetie; I'm not one of your customers!" 

Julie nodded, helping herself to another cookie, "Can't wait for Flint to get here." 

Thelma bounced off the sofa, "Flint? What's got into you?" 

Julie enjoyed a sample of Thelma's milk, "I didn't say Flint." 

Thelma sighed, "If this keeps up you won't become a psychologist, you'll be seeing one." 

Julie's remark was absent; the knock on the door prompted her to answer it in a hurry. Charles Noble was dressed in a style suited for a man of means, which he was. Sharp looking black blazer, snappy red shirt and stylish black slacks, the whole assemble costing more than what Julie made on tips in a month's time. Thelma knew enough about body language and behavior to notice by the way he greeted Julie, he was a cad. The tight, long drawn out hug, his fingers swiping over Julie's ass, his eyes reaching her cleavage and fastened to that part of her anatomy. 

"Wait a second, Julie. Before you rush off, I think you need to correct something about your dress," Thelma suggested. 

Julie made introductions and proceeded to the bathroom with Thelma, "I'll be right back, Charles." 

Once in the bathroom, Thelma slipped into big sister mode, "Don't let that guy take advantage of you. He has jerk written all over him." 

Julie grinned, "Charles? Nah, he comes from a extremely well-to-do family." 

Thelma rolled her soft brown eyes, "I don't care if he's the King of Belgium;, he looked at you like a fox in heat." 

Julie was taken in by her own reflection, smiling as she replied., "I'm sure you're overreacting. Charles is a gentleman." 

Thelma gently pushed Julie's face away from the mirror, "Listen, don't drink too much, mingle within the crowd and don't let him get too frisky." 

Julie sighed, "Okay, sure. Thanks, mother hen, can I go now?" 

The strict expression wrenching Thelma's pretty face added to the importance of the moment. Julie, realizing Thelma's sincerity, briskly nodded, "Yeah, maybe you're right. Thank you, really, I mean it, thanks." 

Thelma embraced Julie, "Well carry on, have fun. But not too much fun. I'll try to arrange another group discussion session for next Saturday night, and you're going to attend." 

Julie cringed, "Thanks." 

A minute later Julie was off to the bash with Charles. 

Some hours later; Thelma was unwinding in front of the television set, enjoying a midnight pizza when Julie arrived home. Thelma removed her eyes from her program, cordially greeting her friend, "So . . . details?" 

Julie limped over to the sofa, depositing her curvaceous rear onto the comfortable cushions, she pushed back her wandering bangs. "It really sucked." 

Thelma held back her pleasure in regard to the news, though delighted that Trish and her people weren't the crowd for Julie. Julie's ego was large enough; being accepted by such a pretentious sort would only fan the flames.

"That bad, huh?" Thelma replied with false disappointment. 

"May I?" Julie asked as she looked over the pizza. Thelma reached down and handed Julie a slice, grabbing a slice for herself as well. Julie related the particulars while nibbling, "The party was nice to begin with. Trish and Caroline, well, everyone was nice, very nice. But while talking, I began to feel inadequate, they all them grew up in lavish estates, servants, swimming pools, summer homes . . ." 

Thelma broke in, "I understand, and you're from a middle class family so you felt you didn't belong." 

Julie polished off the pizza then stood, "Unzip me, I'm not comfortable lying around in this." 

Thelma wiped her fingers on a paper napkin and obliged. Julie continued, "Trish was bragging about the Corvette her dad was buying her; Denise couldn't decide where to go for spring break, Paris or just meander to her family's Cape Cod cottage." 

Julie wiggled out of the gown, tossing it unto an empty chair, "You wouldn't believe the luxuries they have. I promise you, one day I'll acquire the very same perks." 

Julie adjusted her bra, a slight jiggle to her bulging breasts, then returned to the sofa. The sight of Julie conversing in her underwear didn't exactly entertain Thelma, but noticing the puffiness that distorted her tummy and the spongy spread of thighs, discarded her reservations. 

"Have another slice, if you like?" Thelma smiled. 

Julie liked. Pouncing on the pizza, Julie stretched out her body, her head sprawled over the back of the sofa, "Thanks, I'm starving. All that money that girl has, and all she serves is finger food." 

Thelma briefly left the room, returning with a can of cola, "Here, something to wash it down with." 

Julie enjoyed another slice of pizza as Thelma budged next to her, "Was there other refreshments?" 

Julie spoke after a hearty bite, "Yeah, had . . . a few beers, maybe . . . four?" 

Thelma relaxed with her head over arm, her black mane dangling freely, "What about Charles?" 

Julie paused from her snack, "What an asshole." 

Thelma couldn't hold back her grin, "I was right?" 

Julie's eating picked up pace, "Yeah, don't be so proud about it. We're like making out . . , " 

"Whoa!" Thelma interrupted her roommate, "You actually kiss guys on a first date? I don't even do that; my sister doesn't even do that and she's like a, well, let's just say she gets a little too sociable at times. Back in my neighborhood . . ." 

It was Julie's turn to break in., "Hello! Are we talking about your sister or me?" 

Thelma nodded, Julie ventured back to the topic at large, talking between bites, "So we're, like, working up a sweat." 

Thelma used the football hand signal for time out. Julie rolled her eyes, "Now what?" 

Thelma altered her position on the sofa, sitting with her knees scrunching next to her big bust, "Where in sam hill did the phrase 'working up a sweat' come from?" 

Julie finished her slice of pizza and snatched the final piece, "What would you prefer me to say? Getting hot and heavy? May I continue? Man you're a pain in the ass." 

Thelma sipped her soft drink, "Go on. Never knew you kissed on a first date." 

Julie snapped off a healthy bite, her chewing mangling her sentence, "So'z yo better than . . . me, I . . . jut . . . just found him . . . attractive." 

Thelma jerked back her head, amazed by Julie's remark that she was superior. Thelma squinted, "Don't ever think that. We both have outstanding attributes and obviously similar backgrounds." 

To ease the tension, Thelma added a little humor, "Or else why would we both be going to a second-rate university!" 

Julie nodded and, with another vigorous bite, continued, "Anyway, we're making out and he moves his hands from my waist and starts massaging my breasts. That's going a little too far; don't you think? I barely know him." 

Thelma smiled, "I'll say! You had me a little worried, girlfriend." 

Julie's enchanting face wrinkled into an expression of contempt, "I'm not that easy!" 

Thelma gently patted Julie's knee, "I know that; I sometimes overreact." 

Julie stuffed the reminder of the pizza between her lips, then proceeded to wipe her fingers on Thelma's crunched up paper napkin. Still actively chewing, Julie guzzled a mighty swig of cola, burping loudly at the completion. Thelma rolled her head, smiling in contempt. 

As Julie began picking the lint out of her navel, Thelma breezed through the usual female guidance, "There are so many guys out there, you're bound to meet a few duds. Especially someone who's as attractive as you. You'll have plenty and I mean an astronomical number to chose from. Some day, when you least expect it, you'll meet the right guy." 

Julie patiently listened as Thelma added, "Charles is a creep who doesn't deserve to know you. Don't let him get you down, okay?" 

Julie looked over at Thelma, "I'm not down, not at all. I know Charles is a creep. Should I ever happen to see him around campus or any where, I'm won't even give him the privilege of talking to me." 

Thelma bounced in her seat, "Bravo! Nice to hear." 

Julie's emotions escalated, "I'm not a dumb party girl, a clueless bimbo for his advantage." 

Julie's eyes landed on her ample bust, her pupils dilating, a bubbly candor slipping into her psyche, "Can't say that I blame him, I do have nice boobs!" 

Thelma eased back into the confines of the couch as Julie twisted her body in her direction, "Aren't they?" 

Thelma's reaction was sarcastic, "Yes, very nice, I admire your breasts." 

"Hey!" Julie exclaimed, "We have any ice cream left?" 

Thelma motioned with her thumb, "Yeah; I just bought a gallon of chocolate." 

Thelma was besieged by a quandary of mixed feelings. She was delighted that Julie was eating fattening foods and gaining weight, but was starting to become concerned about Julie's constant pigging out. Though comfortable with her own body and owning the opinion that dress size had nothing to do with beauty, Thelma didn't want Julie becoming a blimp. Thelma stood up, scratching her plump belly, "Help yourself, but . . , " 

Thelma paused, her cautionary advice about taking it easy with the ice cream was eradicated. 

Abby's spell manufactured a cloud that engulfed the personalities acquainted with Julie. Thelma had no knowledge of Abby's scheme, thus was unaware that she was a pawn and couldn't perceive her own collaboration. Thelma's concern dealing with Julie's vigorous appetite was removed; her enjoyment of Julie fattening was heightened. Thelma rubbed her head, mildly confused at her misplaced thought, ". . . but eat as much as you like, I'll buy more tomorrow."

Julie swiftly advanced to her feet, her large breasts bouncing, "Fantastic!" 

Thelma chuckled, "You go, girl!" 

Julie tossed off her pricey footwear, "Going to join me?" 

Thelma stretched, "Actually, I think I'm going to turn in. A bunch of us are taking a drive to that mall in Orland Hills; you're welcome to tag along." 

Julie wasn't exactly too keen on socializing with Thelma's friends. The mall was a two-hour haul away and sitting in a car with a group of overweight females who didn't float in her circle wasn't at all appealing.

"Nah, I'm planning to sleep in, but thanks anyway," replied Julie. 

Thelma smiled, "Okay; I'll give you a rain check . . . " 

Before Thelma had finished her sentence, Julie was in the kitchen.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~J~*​
Julie grabbed a bowl and set it on the table before reaching into the fridge. The carton opened with a sharp snap, a wide grin distorting her face. Fetching a soupspoon, she absent-mindedly forgot the bowl and clumsily ventured into the living room. Plopping onto the sofa, her feet swung forward, gliding back down, she curled up and began consuming the chocolate ice cream. A few yummy sounds discharged from her lips, and then she nourished in silence. Barefoot and in her underwear, gorging on ice cream, a travesty to her own prominence, resembling the class of females she considered inferior. 

The television program Thelma was watching was a documentary about New England. Naturally this didn't hold Julie's interest. Julie picked up the remote, anxious to find something more amusing, "I wonder if The People's Court is on?" 

No, it wasn't, but Julie couldn't be happier, watching a vintage B horror film. The sweet essence of the chocolate increased with every bite, diminishing her stress while soothing her hunger. A casual comfort established simply through eating. Rolling onto her back, she continued her feeding, virtually shoveling the ice cream into her mouth. Eventually, Julie had enough; after pigging out on easily half the gallon, she quietly strolled off to bed in a lumbering manner. In a matter of minutes Julie was fast asleep, opening the vortex of her mind to another nightmare . . . 

Julie rolled over, the sound of her clock radio blaring a Merle Haggard song, "Since when do I listen to hillbilly music?" 

She leaned out of bed and shut it off. Her body felt sore, compounded by a dull headache and the emptiness in her belly. She slowly hobbled out of bed. Bumping into the wall, she finally made it to the bathroom, taking a couple of aspirins then stretched. Back in her bedroom, Julie scratched her cheek followed by an extensive rubbing of her tummy before slipping on a T-shirt and shorts then progressing to the kitchen without a second thought. Removing the rest of ice cream out of the fridge, which she dispensed into a bowl with milk and bananas, she enjoyed a generous spoonful. Leaning over the table, Julie engulfed another mouthful and then another. 

Pushing the bangs out of her eyes, she roamed back into the living room. Julie's fatigue was vastly overwhelming; her gait reflecting her exhaustion, she plummeted onto the sofa with all her weight, Another even larger spoonful, ridiculously distorting her slim cheeks, and yet another. Julie glanced at her big breasts, the T-shirt now owning a chocolate splotch. Gobbling up her sugary breakfast, Julie's questioned her logic in regards to Charles, "Man, what did I do? The guy's worth mega bucks and is so hot!" 

Julie's stress revved up her appetite, "What's the big deal anyway? Now I doubt he'll even speak to me." 

Completing the bowl of ice cream, Julie slipped off the sofa and made a return visit to the kitchen. The hours sped by as Julie spent the better portion of the afternoon consuming anything available to eat. Cookies and cupcakes, potato chips and cola. Thelma eventually arrived home from her excursion to the mall and discovered Julie curled up in bed eating peanut butter with her fingers. 

Julie's eyes widened as Thelma approached her, "I got hungry." 

Thelma nodded, "So I see." 

Julie rolled her legs off the mattress, steering herself unto her butt, "I've been nibbling on, like, junk food all day, could really use a cheeseburger or something." 

Thelma grinned, "You're in luck. The girls and I went to a very upscale restaurant; we didn't finish our meals, so I brought you home our leftovers." 

Julie wobbled as she stood, a miniature bulge corrupting her once flat belly, "Thanks, I really appreciate it." 

Thelma turned toward the door, "It's in the kitchen. I'm going to brew a pot of coffee; we have essay's due tomorrow . . ." 

Julie held her squishy tummy as she blinked, "Oops, I kind of forget about the essay." 

Thelma wheeled around, hands over her hips in dramatic fashion, "Then it's to your benefit I'm making coffee; you're going to be up all night." 

Once in the kitchen, Julie investigated the large bag that Thelma brought home. Chirping loudly, Julie examined the contents, "Cool! Cheesecake and a turkey sandwich, a half-baked potato and roast beef!" 

Once Julie had consumed her meal of leftovers, she poured herself a cup of coffee and started writing her essay - squarely a monumental task that took Julie late into the night to complete.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~K~*​
Thelma was already up and dressed for school when she shook Julie back into consciousness. Julie had finished her essay at around four A.M. and for some reason slept on the couch instead of bed. Thelma purred with a happy smile, "Hey girlfriend, why not shower, and I'll start breakfast?" 

Julie nodded, her eyes half opened. Thelma marched toward the kitchen, "I have a taste for bacon and eggs. I'll make enough for you unless you're just going to have cereal?" 

Julie's reply was exactly what Thelma was anxious to hear, "No cereal, ugh. Bacon and eggs sounds tasty." 

Still half asleep, Julie entered the bathroom and ran the shower. Leaning into the mirror over the sink, she outrageously yawned. There in the mirror Julie noticed the stretchy tissue under her chin, "What the...?" 

Pulling a few inches away from the mirror, Julie sternly gazed at her reflection. A second chin was in development. Not very large by any means, but to a young lady known for her vanity, it was quite a shock. Julie closed her eyes, hoping it was just an optical illusion brought on by her tiredness. Not a chance. In addition, her cheeks appeared fuller as so did the bridge of her nose. Lowering her chin, the tissue expanded, a sliver of flab pushing outward.

"This is just marvelous," Julie sarcastically grumbled. 

Pitching off her garments, Julie's unpleasant disposition was intensified as she caught a glimpse of her plump tummy. 

"I can't be getting fat?" whimpered Julie as her fingers slid over the spongy patch of fat lining her belly. Julie's tiny pouch had swollen into an authentic tummy bulge. Not quite a potbelly, but a cushy round tummy that essentially inflated her panties. Julie wiped the hair out of her eyes before advancing onto the scale. The lean texture of her thighs were absent, thoroughly flabby, a protuberance of fat at the edge of her panties. Her butt faired no better, roomier and positively softer, it dipped downward with a slight curve. 

"138-pounds!" Julie protested like a crazed crone, "how did I manage to gain ten pounds in less than a week?" 

Julie continued her venting while in the shower, promising to lay off the junk food and to resume her healthy diet. Julie leaned up against the shower wall, the water caressing her flabby body, her hands cupping her teardrop shape breasts, "Even my boobs got bigger." 

Without a doubt, Julie was all the more buxom, up another cup size. Within minutes, Julie was out of the shower. In an unconscious maneuver, she combed back her brown locks and then set her hair into a bouncy ponytail. 

Fumbling through her impressive wardrobe, Julie's first thought was to camouflage her rebellious figure in bulky clothes to conceal the added pounds. However, the notion evaporated; influenced heavily via Abby's spell, the docile behavior suppressed the proud. 

Whirling her ponytail with ring finger and thumb, Julie fluttered her eyes, giggling loudly while selecting her attire: a basic pink T-shirt that flaunted her thriving amply endowed bust and Gap blue jeans that revealed her negligible protruding tummy while tightly encasing her fuller ass and thighs. Thelma turned away from the stove as Julie strolled into the kitchen, "Take a seat; I'll have . . ." 

Julie grinned, "What?" 

Thelma was stunned, her eyes absorbing Julie's modest tummy bulge pushing out over her jeans, the pulpy width of her thighs and the slight increase in her bust, "What?" Thelma blurted back in shock. 

Julie staggered over to the table, her hand gently tapping her belly, "I know, I'm getting fat; these jeans are too tight." 

Thelma scratched her eyebrow, commenting as she resumed cooking, "Actually, you don't look half-bad. Ah, kind of voluptuous, huh?" 

Julie took a seat, "Too voluptuous, you know? I'm afraid if I don't watch it; I'll become a heifer." 

Thelma cleared her throat, "You're overreacting. There's nothing wrong with carrying a few extra pounds." 

Thelma spun around, "I'm a plus-size chick and just as beautiful as any model you might see on the cover of _Vogue." _

Julie didn't even bother covering her mouth as she yawned, then replied, "Sure, you're very cute for a big girl, but being fat just wouldn't work for me." 

Thelma held back her anger, politely listening to Julie's explanation as she continued making breakfast, "My standards are, like, beyond what you accept. It's okay being chubby if you're from the poor...." 

Julie briefly closed her eyes; her thoughts were becoming harder to process, "Ah, like I desire to fit into a certain social order, appearance means a lot and fat girls . . . um ,like, don't get asked . . . don't belong . . . you know?" 

Thelma sarcastically announced, "Then I suppose I'm making this meal just for myself; the cereal is on the top shelf." 

Julie slid downward in her chair, her spongy belly inches away from the table. "Cereal? Ugh, I'm starving; leave the cereal on the shelf. I want real food." 

Thelma snapped, "Excuse me? Weren't you going to start eating healthier again?" 

Julie pouted, "I will, I will, maybe later today or tomorrow, 'cept right now I'm hungry." 

Thelma glanced over Julie's face. Her delicate cheekbones were less evident, the width of her nose had marginally increased and there was the noticeable trace of a second chin, "Why stay mad when I could just feed her?" 

Thelma thought to herself, "poetic justice for such a snobby chick. She won't be so conceited once she's a heifer." 

Julie watched Thelma moving over to the fridge, then, pouring a large glass of milk, told her, "Okay, Julie, since you're hungry, I'll share my breakfast with you." 

Thelma handed Julie the milk, "Would you like some hash browns to go with the bacon and eggs?" 

Julie half grinned, "You'd do that for me? Sure? Can I have some toast, too?" 

Thelma chimed, "I think so," pondering to herself, "_And you think I'm a big girl? You're going to become bigger than me." _

Soon enough, the girls were enjoying their breakfast; needless to say, Julie's portions were twice as large as Thelma's. While conversing, Thelma tried introducing valid topics for discussion, while Julie was more concerned with frivolous subjects. Giggling through various remarks, twisting her ponytail and swaying in her seat. Thelma at one point put in question Julie's abnormally blithe behavior, _"For a chick who has her head in the air, she sounds like her head is full of air." _

Ultimately, the girls made a break to school; of course, Julie had to apply her cosmetics first. The difficulties that Julie encountered before in class became all the more challenging. Taking notes was a strenuous ordeal; her daydreaming due to boredom often compromised her attention span and she often became confused by the theoretical language used in the lectures. Unable to manage the stress, Julie routinely visited the cafeteria throughout the day. After all, she was now a certifiable overeater. 

While running into Charles, she erroneously called him Chuck. Worst yet was the manner in which she tried to resolve the situation that occurred Saturday night. Twisting her hips, smiling like an imbecile and with a bubbly tone, sounding more like an unintelligent party girl than a serious minded academic, "I was like a . . . um, you know, like a little bit shy about you, um . . . feeling my boobs, but um, it's no big deal.. . , " 

Charles rolled his eyes, "Really, Julie, let's not make a scene, but I feel strongly that we're from contradictory backgrounds and associating with each other is simply a bad idea." 

Julie's mouth dropped, her hands sliding down her hips, "Are you saying you don't like me?" 

Charles sighed, "It's not a question of liking or disliking. People like me will always come to the aid of the socially disadvantaged; we just don't socialize with them." 

It was a short time later when Julie caught up with Trish when she was basically given the same speech, "At the time I invited you to my party, I was unaware that we hail from different social-economic cultures. I prefer to bond with those that are closer to my status, you do understand?" 

Julie's shrill reply was, "Huh?" 

Trish was approached by a couple of her upper class friends, as she continued, "Perhaps you're better off with your own kind; now, don't embarrass yourself further." 

Among the group of friends was Denise who mockingly questioned, "You'd think she could wear clothes that actually fit?" 

Trish remarked as she strolled away, "Is it me or does she look heavier?" 

Denise chuckled, "Who really cares?" 

Trish snickered, "Did you get a look at her huge udders? She's a heifer on the verge of maturity." 

A cold whiff of reality tore down the segregated walls that had placed her within the elitist milieu. Now she was among those she looked down upon. Julie heaved her book bag over her shoulder and quietly slipped out of school. Utterly disenchanted, Julie was in need of comfort, making a detour to Burger King on her journey home.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~L~*​
Thelma was busy at the computer answering a few e-mails when Julie arrived home. Thelma tipped the chair and looked over her shoulder, "Hi Julie!"

Drinking a large milkshake, Julie simply waved. Her gait was thoroughly clumsy; her shoulders rolled back, her facial appearance lacking any hint of vibrancy.

Thelma quickly finished her reply, then proceeded over to Julie who had sunk deeply into the soft cushions of the couch. Thelma's voice matched the concerned written over her face, "You don't look very well, what happened?"

Julie took a long slurp of the milkshake then replied, "I was basically told by Charles and Trish that, um . . , " 

Julie paused; the correct explanation seemed hard to reach. Thelma joined Julie on the sofa just as she continued, "They, like, told me that I'm beneath them, um, I'z not on the same level as them."

Thelma pushed back her curly ravenous mane, "Didn't I warn you they were assholes?" 

Gently rubbing Julie's shoulder, Thelma elucidated, "It's true though, you don't belong with them. They're superficial and shallow, and you're better than that."

Julie whimpered, "They made me feel so, um you know? Inferior."

Thelma tilted her head, "Hush; you're no more inferior to them as you're superior to me. You should be smart enough to realize that, in the grand scheme of things, a person's background or appearance doesn't matter; it's the strength of their courage and the size of their heart that counts. It's when a person is absorbed by their own superficiality and bigotry that makes them inferior."

Julie glanced at Thelma with her big doe eyes, "Wow, you're smart."

Thelma tapped Julie's knee, "So are you."

Emitting a long sigh, Julie remarked, "I'm so hungry."

Thelma left her seat, "Tell you what? You still have about two hours before you have to leave for work. Take a hot bath and relax while I make us a little supper."

Julie half smiled in agreement, "That's the best idea I've heard yet."

Thus Julie stumbled off the sofa, her movement predominantly uncoordinated as she strolled into the bathroom. Minutes later Julie was in the tub, soaking away her ills. Closing her eyes, Julie yawned before drifting off . . . Julie snapped out of the delusion; covering her mouth, she questioned out loud, "Who am I?" 

Pushing back her damp hair, Julie felt an eerie sensation tingling through her mind. Proceeding slowly out of the tub, Julie dried herself off and then glimpsed at her reflection in the mirror. Cupping her bare breasts, she frivolously smiled, "I really ought to get a tattoo."

A few minutes later, Julie entered the kitchen. Dressed for work, her uniform effortlessly exposed the ten extra pounds that her once svelte body had obtained. The fabric of the red top stretching over her bulging big breasts, her soft protruding belly and cushy behind filling out her purple slacks that explicitly revealed the thickness of her thighs.

"I'm making macaroni and cheese; hope you don't mind?" Thelma half smiled.

Julie nodded, "That's fine."

Noticing Julie's brown mane set once more in a ponytail, Thelma needed to comment, "I swear; I'd never thought you'd wear your hair like that?"

The ponytail accented the prominent curvature of Julie's face, especially since she gained a little weight, likewise yielding her fuller cheeks and miniature double chin. Julie shrugged her shoulders, "Yeah, I kind of like wearing my hair like this."

"It suits you just fine," Thelma chimed, "Shows off your pretty face while making you look . . , " 

Docile? Simple? Thelma beamed in honesty, "Less high maintenance." 

Sure, less high maintenance, but docile and simple were equally admirable words as well in describing Julie's appearance. Thelma pushed an envelope across the table, "You got this today in the mail; go on and read it while I finish dinner."

Julie's big knockers jiggled as she stretched.

"It's from the Dean's office."

Opening the letter in a slipshod manner, Julie moved her lips as she silently read it.

"Crazy dumb board of directors!" Julie grumbled.

"What?" Thelma questioned as she maneuvered herself to Julie, "What does it say?"

Julie's brow wrinkled, "It says that my scholarship is in jeopardy because my grade point average has fallen below standard. I have a meeting tomorrow morning at eight a.m. to see Dr. Greenburg to discuss my future at school." 

Julie crumbled the letter into a ball and tossed it over her shoulder, "This is like so dumb! I'm smart enough to go here. So what if my grade point average sucks a little. I'll do gooder."

Thelma waltzed back over to the stove, "Hang on while I fix us a couple of bowls; we need to talk this over."

Julie pouted, "Talk about what? This ain't making no sense. Didn't I get muh scholarship because I was smart in high school?"

Thelma for the moment ignored Julie's grammatical lapse, placed a steaming bowl of macaroni and cheese in front of Julie and then retrieved a bowl for herself. The meal also included garlic bread, pork sausages and milk. Thelma sat down, sampling the mac and cheese before calmly telling her roommate, "Here's the deal. Lately you've been extremely flighty." 

Thelma sipped her milk and, after enjoying another helping of her meal, spoke to Julie much like a professional psychologist, "Since we first met, I was aware that your personality was driven by aggression. Fully self-absorbed and arrogant. Given your intellect, I would describe you as a textbook sociopath, in terms of being self-centered and a little too conceited." 

Thelma paused to watch Julie aimlessly devouring her meal. Thelma banged her fork on the table, "Hey! I'm talking, are you paying attention?"

Julie spoke through a mouthful of macaroni and cheese, "Yeah, you were telling me I'm a pain in the ass."

Thelma sighed, then continued, "Well, you were unbearable until I got used to you. Anyway, lately, you seem to lapse between the normal Julie and, please excuse my bluntness, but Julie the airhead."

Julie momentarily stopped feeding and giggled, "Maybe when my boobs got big, my brain shrunk?"

Thelma nibbled on another forkful of Macaroni, "I'm serious. You have relaxed your social conduct, oftentimes using raw slang that's so unlike you, been overeating to the point that you're rapidly gaining weight, and even your wardrobe and hairstyle has become less efficient. Worst of all, you seem bored with school, so bored that it has affected your level of intelligence." 

Julie took a long sip of milk, then burped. Thelma puffed up her cheeks and noisily exhaled, "Something isn't right? You're almost mimicking the behavior of your friend Tina. No offense, Julie, but I remember you telling me she was a moron among other things."

Julie smiled, "That was before I got to know her; she's really cool, you know?"

"No, I don't know," Thelma shot back, "Though I'm aware that you once abhorred her lifestyle." 

The silence was dark and hollow, until Thelma wiped her face and politely favored Julie with a concerned smile, "Something happened? Something that has flawed your logic. It appears you had some kind of tremendous meltdown. Tell me, babe, what has gotten under your skin in the last week or so?" 

Thelma peered deeply into Julie's big cow eyes. Passive and compliant, the sparkle produced nothing like the assertive and haughty Julie that Thelma knew.

Julie rocked her head, "I don't know . . .?" 

Julie realized the perpetrator, "Flint."

Thelma eased back in her chair, "Flint? Tell me about Flint?"

Julie's absorption of food slowed down to a crawl, "He's this guy who comes into the diner; he has a wild crush on me." 

Julie giggled, "Can you blame him, I'm so gorgeous, right?"

Thelma shook her head and reached for her milk, "Julie, I need your cooperation; we have to figure this out together. Please tell me more - do you like Flint?"

As Thelma sipped her milk, the formerly pretentious Julie surfaced, "Excuse me? The guy smells from cheap cologne, wears clothes probably bought at a flea market and doesn't have any kind of real employment . . ." 

Then the acquiescent Julie broke through, " . . . but he is kind of cute and nice in his own way, you know? Away from him, like I loathe him, but um, once he's around or I think about him, I get all flustered."

Thelma tapped her chin, "Hmmmm, interesting. A guy who you think is vile . . , "

Julie interrupted, "Not that vile, he can be sweet . . . Know what? He even told me that . . . ." 

Thelma rolled her eyes, "Hush, I'm trying to rationally think this out."

Julie shook her head and went back to gobbling up her meal.

Thelma stood up and paced the floor, "So he's not exactly your cup of tea, yet you somehow find him appealing? Since your background is quite humble, perhaps the attraction is based on the perception that you're out of your league dating men that are equal to your superficial standards?" 

Thelma glanced at Julie in her tight uniform greedily consuming her meal, "That would explain the lax of your etiquette and the weight you put on. In addition, since he's probably an underachiever, poor and surely not as intelligent as you, you have imitated Tina since he wouldn't find the brainy, pretentious Julie attractive."

Julie guzzled her milk, then smiled, "All done!"

Sarcastically, Thelma smirked, "So I noticed. Wipe your chin, there's cheese on it." 

Thelma rubbed her brow as Julie stood up, motioning toward the bathroom.

"Hold up a minute!" Thelma called to Julie, "I think I have a remedy for this situation."

Julie twisted her ample body around, "Okay, but like, make it fast, have to put on my makeup before I leave for the diner."

Thelma approached Julie, "I really don't think you actually like this guy. He's not comparable to the type you find attractive. Money, power, good looks."

Julie lifted her eyebrows, "Well, um, Flint ain't so bad looking, should shave more often and . . ." 

Thelma waved to Julie, "Okay, you made your point. I believe - cognitively speaking that is - Flint is in the category of male you knew before school, someone who you feel is beneath your outrageous standards. Thus, Julie, he's no threat to your own superiority. Dating him would be a bust since he lacks all you desire in a mate." 

Thelma playfully tapped Julie's upper arm, "Go out with him, nothing fancy, a simple date. Once he reveals his nature, I'd say the jolt will impulsively put you back on track."

Julie rolled her eyes and giggled, "Is that all? Man, that's easy; he's already agreed to go out with me!" 

Julie then darted into the bathroom and applied her cosmetics.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~M~*​
Monday was usually the slowest day at the diner, and this evening was no exception. There was a mad rush around five, but, by nine, the business was about as busy as a casino during the Superbowl. The lone customers were a couple of out-of-town travelers making a pit stop on their way to California and Abby. who was curious on the results of her spell.

Abby was generally thrilled at the sight of Julie munching on fries and reading a gossip newspaper while seated at the cash register. Her greasy complexion was on the verge of pimples corrupting her fair skin and her brown hair set in a loose ponytail revealing her rounder face complete with fuller cheeks and hint of a second chin. 

Noteworthy too was Julie's figure, no longer trim due to the surplus pounds but blatantly heavier and profusely flabby. Julie's current weight of 138-pounds wasn't exactly huge, though she resembled the variety of female she once despised, lazy, dull and porky. In essence, Julie's overall appearance was compatible to the sloppy dwelling where she toiled. 

Julie's tweaked personality and behavior, shown in detail as she waited on Abby, was greatly satisfying. Formerly condescending and narcissistic, Julie's was becoming diligently submissive and uncomplicated. Unraveling into the chaos of her worst nightmare, even Julie's brilliant IQ was shrinking.

Abby paid her check and, after wishing Julie a goodnight, treaded toward the door. Pondering in depth over Julie's appearance and existence now that her habitual overeating was fattening her into an uncultured bovine.

Julie was quite pleased with the buck fifty tip Abby left her. Putting the change into the cash register, Julie helped herself to another sample of fries, then eased back onto the stool.

Tina was brusquely in astonishment herself, due to Julie's change in demeanor. However, not privy to Abby's spell, she had no idea of the cause, but rather enjoyed watching Julie changing into a well-nourished, unassuming airhead.

"Wanna stop over by my place and gab a little?" Tina happily invited her friend.

Julie spoke as she nibbled, "Nah, wish I could, but , man, like, I have an early appointment to see the assistant Dean."

Tina nodded, smiling as she watched Julie hog up the fries. Julie had never shown such fondness for greasy food until recently, but it was a comfort to see Julie letting loose her guard and eating real food without any concern for the calories.

Julie stuffed her face, her cheeks bloating, "When is Flint going to show up?"

Tina joined Julie by the cash register, "It's still a little early, sweetie. But I reckon he'll stop by." 

Julie tossed a handful of fries between her lips, twisting her aspirations while telling Tina, "I'm anxious to see him; maybe he'll ask me out?"

Tina purred, "That right? You kind of have strong feelings for Flint?"

Julie turned away, gobbling her fries in silence.

It was near closing time when Flint finally arrived, his hair uncombed, five o'clock shadow and wearing a black T-shirt with a picture of a moose drinking from a beer bottle, and natty blue jeans.

Tina paused from wiping the tables and winked at Flint who returned the expression with a good-humored grin.

"She's in the back cleaning up," Tina told him, then yelled, "Julie! Julie girl!"

Julie walked through the double doors, shock waves of magnetism navigating through her body as she looked deeply into his eyes. Oddly, his scruffy appearance didn't displease her; even his cheap cologne was appealing.

"Hello, Flint, can I get'cha anything?" Julie bubbly asked.

Flint stepped closer to Julie, "Sure, a burger and fries, ah, to go, I'm doing my wash down the block."

Julie beamed with a rustic bumpkin flair to her voice, "I'll have it right up!"

Tina strolled over to Flint who was seated at the counter. While Julie was busy with Flint's order, they casually spoke. Tina brushed her shoulder against Flint's, "I'll tell ya right now, that Julie is full of surprises. You know, she's not so uppity no more, about as plain as can be."

Flint rubbed his chin, "She looks a might different too, more makeup and did she gain weight?" 

Tina smirked, "Huh-uh, been eating like a horse, but she was too skinny, anyhow, you know?"

Flint leaned into the softness of Tina's body, "Yeah, ain't nothing wrong with that. Skinny chicks think they're way too special."

Tina then whispered, "She likes you, couldn't wait to see you."

An unmanageable grin disturbed his face, "What did I tell ya? Once she got used to muh charms, she wouldn't be able to resist me."

Tina sighed, "Well, I declare, now that Julie girl is a regular gal, she won't be too proud to date you." 

Tina then backed away and giggled, "Told me so tonight . . , " 

The trade of gossips, exaggeration as to detail, " . . . She said, she been so anxious for you to ax her out, she's losing her mind."

Flint's reply was a long stare and then a concrete, "Ah man, that means I'm going to have to put in more hours at the lumberyard, if they'll let me. I wanna ask her out, but all I got is, like, $25.00 to muh name to last all week."

Tina chuckled, "Well you better, then, coz she's really set on courting you, you know?"

"Can't blame her at all," Flint boasted.

Within a span of five minutes, Julie returned with Flint's order. Julie fluttered her eyes, "Shame you can't stay a while, but maybe you'll stop tomorrow and we can talk some?"

Tina boldly interposed; "I have a crackerjack of an idea, why not keep Flint company at the laundry? We're almost finished cleaning up, and it's no kick in my butt if you leave a might early."

A smiling Flint inquired, "Would you like to join me, Julie girl?"

Julie scratched the back of head, "Well sure. As long as Tina don't mind?"

Tina laughed, "I just told ya; it was fine with me."

Julie nodded, "Let me grab something to munch on, and I'll be right there."

Within a half-hour Julie entered the second-rate laundry that was a short walk from the diner. She had restrung her ponytail and freshened her cosmetics. Enjoying a large milk shake, Julie took a seat on the frail folding chair that was chained to a pipe on the wall, "You got a lot of clothes to do?"

Flint took the seat next to her, "Yup, just started. Laundry is a chore I don't cotton very much. It's women's work."

Julie sipped the shake, "Um, why not find yourself a gal to do it for you?"

Flint nodded, "I'm working on it. Any way, thank you for the loan; I'll pay ya back as soon as I can."

Julie stretched out her legs, "Did you get your lap dance?"

Flint half grinned, "Yup, sure did, Julie girl."

Julie tapped the milkshake carton, "You know, you like, um, told me that you had the mind to take me out coz I loaned you the cash." 

Julie twisted her body in Flint's direction, "I was wondering if you meant it?"

Flint rubbed the back of his head, "Sure, I meant it. Are you free Saturday night?"

Julie took a short sip of her shake, "Huh uh, I'm free."

Flint eased back in his seat, "Okay, then, I'll pick you up Saturday night, around six?"

Julie agreed, then added, "Don't go to any bother, though, something simple, okay?"

Flint was relieved that Julie didn't expect much, mainly because he couldn't afford to splurge a wad of cash on the college chick. However, there was an alternate rationalization. Flint's thoughts of Julie as a stuck-up college chick were being compromised. Through Abby's delicious spell, Flint was adjusting to Julie's laid-back behavior, much like she was void of any materialistic substance. Flint walked over to the washer and began removing his clothes, "Maybe dinner and a movie, that type of stuff?"

Julie left her seat and helped him toss his wet clothes into the dryer before throwing in another load, "That would be nice, sure."

Flint placed his hands over his hips, "Afterwards, we could have a few beers at the Untamed Hog?"

Julie wasn't quite sure if that was a good idea, but once she peered into his eyes, smiled, "That could be fun."

Flint started the washer, "Sure, Julie girl."

Julie rolled her backside up against the washer, "Um, I think maybe it'd be a better idea if you picked me up at, like, Tina's. My roommate is a little fussy about the guys I see, you know?" 

Flint nodded, "Yeah, I understand. She's probably very, ah, the fancy type? Probably judges people by their net income or something?"

Julie simply grinned.

Flint politely enquired what kind of movie Julie might want to see and the restaurant where Julie would like to dine.

Julie whirled her ponytail, "That's awfully kind of you, Flint, letting me pick the restaurant. But I'm not very picky." 

Julie giggled, "I've been on a fast food diet, so just about anything is okay."

Flint was again relieved that Julie didn't expect to be taken to some pricey steak house. But, oddly enough, Flint couldn't imagine Julie requesting dinner at such an elaborate establishment either. Flint shook his head, "Far out, I like fast food, too." 

It was then that Flint looked up at the cheap clock on the wall in the shape of a doghouse, "Would you do me a favor?"

Julie slurped her milkshake before responding, "Yeah, what?"

Flint resumed his attention back on Julie, "Would you mine folding my clothes and well, just go long with the washing until I get back? I need to see a few friends, and I'll be right back." 

Actually Flint wanted to hook up with a few friends and brag about his date with Julie over a couple of beers. Of course he wasn't going to tell her that.

Julie scratched her spongy tummy, "I guess, but I can't stay out too long . . , "

Flint playfully patted her hip, "Don't cha' worry, Julie girl; I'll be back soon."

Once Flint had abandoned his wannabe girlfriend, Julie went along with the drill and continued with the wash. The minutes ticked on by . . . Eventually, all his clothes were washed and folded and still no Flint. Boredom perked her appetite and upon visiting the vending machine for a candy bar, Julie took a seat and waited. And waited and waited . . .

After a second candy bar, Julie decided to rest her eyes. 

_A brief moment later, the sound of footsteps aroused her senses and Julie opened her eyes and gazed upon a big chick not far from the washer she was using. Easily 300-pounds and garbed in an orange sundress that didn't flatter her spacious figure. Her bleach-blond hair curled near her shoulders, revealing her cute but sensationally chubby face. Julie was about to greet her, but discovered herself frozen, unable to speak or move. 

It was then that Flint entered the laundry, breezing by Julie as if she was invisible and approached the heavyset female. Julie watched as Flint ran his hands up the woman's large rump and gently kissed her neck. The heavyset female giggled, and Flint happily announced, "Let's go, Julie, you can't waste time here when you have a house to clean!" _

Julie opened her eyes, another nightmare. This sent Julie to the vending machine for another candy bar just as Flint actually arrived. Smelling like alcohol, he gingerly smiled, "Sorry babe, lost track of time. Are the clothes done?"

Julie yawned then replied, "Yup, sure are." 

Taking a large bite of the chocolate, Julie was about to unleash her rage - how dare he abandon her to do his wash! But the submissive Julie emerged as she caught the glimmer of his eyes and the shadow of his smile. A weird brewing of sentiments followed. Julie bounced against the vending machine, almost purring her comment, "All the help you given me at the diner, why doing your wash ain't no real chore. I'm happy to do it."

Flint was dumbfounded; expecting her to be angry, he relaxed his stance, "I'll keep that in mind, babe, for next time."

Julie looked over at the clock, "It's almost, wow, two, I have to get going."

Flint somehow felt some control over Julie, and asked, "Mind giving me a hand putting my clothes in my truck?" 

Julie, under Abby's spell, couldn't be happier, and followed through.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~N~*​
Thelma sighed as she discovered Julie once again sleeping on the sofa. Backing off while attempting to rouse her, she couldn't help noticing Julie's pungent odor. She settled on kicking the sofa instead, "Hey! Get up! This isn't a flophouse!" 

Julie opened her eyes, "Sorry; I kind of crashed here." 

Thelma sarcastically stated, "No kidding? Take a shower you smell awful." 

Julie budged upward, "Yeah, I guess sleeping in my clothes isn't a good idea?" 

"You guess?" Thelma harped, "Remember you have an appointment - take a shower and I'll make breakfast." 

Julie stood up, "Stop being so mean, okay? I got a headache." 

"Stop whining, it's beneath you," Thelma grumbled as she walked to the kitchen. In her usual clumsy motion, Julie made a beeline to the bathroom. Swaying with her full weight compressed in her hips and thighs, Julie shuffled out of the work attire that she had slept in. Her spongy tummy blossomed outward as she slipped off her panties; likewise her roomier derriere droopily expanded on top of her beefy thighs. 

Julie yawned as she released her huge breasts from the confines of their inadequate bra. A modest bounce to her healthy set of knockers before sliding downward due to their impressive weight. Once in the shower, the tepid water splashed freely over her softened nubile body, rousing her negligent behavior, suppressing her intelligence. 

A short time later and Julie entered the kitchen while Thelma was hard at work at the stove. Thelma happily chimed, "We're going to have waffles this morning with bacon, okay?" 

Julie poured herself a glass of milk, "Cool, my kind of breakfast!" 

Thelma whirled around, her eyes settling on Julie's outrageous attire, "It'll be ready in a . . , " 

Julie sipped her milk, "Yeah?" 

Julie's clothes included a blue halter-top, a size too small for her newly overfed body that drew attention to her large bust and partially exposed her plump belly, and denim shorts that lifted up her swollen butt cheeks and displayed her thick thighs. 

Furthermore, Julie's face was overtly bold in the use of cosmetics, and her hair was combed straight back and kept in check by a ton of hairspray.

"You might want to rethink the wardrobe?" Thelma suggested as she resumed cooking, "Your appearance is a just a little bit tacky." 

Julie enjoyed another swig of milk then slid unto her seat, "Nah, I think I look cute." 

Thelma brought Julie her plate, "Are you really sure you want to see the assistant Dean dressed like that?" 

Julie jumped right into her meal, "Why? What's wrong with how I'm dressed?" 

Thelma explained as she fixed herself a plate and joined Julie at the table, "For starters, your clothes are much too tight." 

Julie spoke as she gobbled up an extraordinary portion of waffles, "Buz I've gain.....so much weight, muh clothes don'z fit." 

Thelma didn't bother commenting about the surplus of makeup, instead she brought up, "Julie, bite size portions, okay? I can barely understand you." 

Julie blushed, "Sorry, I'm hungry and you're the best cook." 

Thelma replied as she nibbled, "I do appreciate the compliment, but eating like...." 

Thelma wasn't going to refer to Julie as a pig, thus she softened the edge, ".....devouring your food is not very becoming." 

Julie nodded, slowing her consumption for the time being. Thelma eased back in her seat, "Concerning your clothes. I'm confident you could dress a little more appropriately, even though you put on a little bit of weight." 

Julie rocked her head, her cheeks swollen with food, "Ah guess, but . . . I feel comfortable as is." 

Thelma was at her wit's end; though delighted Julie was eating herself chubby, she was concerned by the overall low-key experience that was distorting Julie's mind.

"Did Flint ask you out?" Thelma asked. 

Julie shook her head, snapping off a chuck of bacon, "Sure did, this Saturday night we're going out!" 

Julie's voice reflected her diminished nature with a rustic twang. Thelma edged toward Julie, "A simple date, nothing extravagant?" 

Julie paused to guzzle her milk, then snorted, "Yup! Nothing fancy at all, just a movie and a little dinner." 

Thelma completed her modest meal, while Julie dived into seconds.

"You know" Thelma smiled with a morsel of concern, "If this date doesn't snap you back to normal, I suggest you see a professional." 

Julie spoke as she poured the syrup over her waffles, "What for? I'm just as bright and bushy tailed as can be." 

Thelma left her seat and circled the table over to Julie, "That's exactly what I'm worried about it. It's so unlike you not to be high maintenance. Maybe you were a real pain in the ass, but at least you were making strides in school and serious about your career . . , " 

Julie interrupted, "What does high maintenance mean?" 

Thelma rested her hands over Julie's shoulder; "You really don't have a clue?" 

Julie could only nod; her mouth was crammed full of waffles. Thelma lowered her eyebrows, "Remember how you were when we first met? Strong willed, uptight, articulate. Understand?" 

Julie shrugged her shoulders, "I guess?" 

Then she giggled, "Like Trish and those stuck up bitches?" 

Thelma shook her head, "Exactly." 

Moving away from Julie, Thelma told her, "I have to meet Jenny before class, please rethink your wardrobe and don't be late for your appointment. See ya later."

Needless to say, Julie didn't bother rethinking her attire and was indeed 15 minutes late for her appointment. Dr. Greenburg's secretary looked like a shrew with the very same temperament, "Ms. Banyan, you're late. Dr. Greenburg expects her students to be punctual." 

Wide eyed and chewing gum, Julie adjusted the strap of her book bag, provoking a jiggle from her ample breasts, "Ah, like, I was a teeny bit nervous about the interview, so I stopped off for a donut. I had to settle for a cupcake though, they were out of donuts." 

The weight of sarcasm was overbearing, "That's quite interesting; I'll make a note of it. Now please take a seat over there; Dr. Greenburg will be with you shortly." 

Under her breath Julie muttered, "Bitch," as she parked her wide caboose on the leather sofa. 

A few minutes later the secretary called out, "Ms. Banyan, Doctor Greenburg is ready to see you." 

Julie stood up, looking confused was diligently instructed, "In her private office, the door over there." 

Julie wiggled her butt in exaggeration and entered the office. 

Dr. Greenburg was a striking, forty-something-year-old woman with long straight blond hair, her svelte figure dressed completely in cherry red right down to her heels. A no-nonsense serious minded professor, but with a heart of gold beneath her rough exterior, "Hello, Julie, I read up on you, please take a seat." 

Julie motioned with a hapless grin before taking a seat. Dr. Greenburg scrutinized Julie's appearance, not exactly appreciating the student's inconsiderate wardrobe that revealed too much of her plump figure. 

"According to the documents that were available, when you first arrived at Castle University you were among the top of your class. An A-plus student that had the courage to challenge even the most prestigious members of our staff. With exception to an occasional scathing remark directed toward your peers, I'd say up until recently your record here was virtually unblemished." 

Julie cracked her gum, "Huh uh, so like? I'm um, still going to graduate?" 

Dr. Greenburg folded her hands over her desk, "Before we proceed, could you please remove the gum?" 

Julie nodded and followed through. 

Dr. Greenburg's stone-like expression didn't alter as she continued, "Sleeping in class, incomplete assignments, and lack of ambition." 

Dr. Greenburg sighed; "I read you latest essay. Besides rewriting the same paragraph but using different words, there was an overabundance of slang and various misspellings. It was almost as if you had an eighth grader compose the essay for you." 

Julie rocked her head as she zipped through the excuses, "I wuz tired and really under a lot of stress, and, like, work keeps interfering with even my social life and you know? Um, it's really hard." 

"Julie," Dr. Greenburg cleared her throat, "As of this minute you still have a C average. Mainly due to your outstanding work at the beginning of this semester. However, according to the state board and the school system, to be able to keep your scholarship you must have nothing less than a B average." 

"You're kicking me out of school?" Julie whimpered. 

Rolling her eyes, Dr. Greenburg replied with a casual amount of affection, "Actually no. You showed such brilliance at the start of school I'm willing to give you this break. The semester is still in session, and, if you can turn yourself around and achieve at least a B average, you can continue with your education here." 

Julie leaned over, "That is so sweet! Thank you!" 

Dr. Greenburg gestured with her hands; "You need to get serious young lady. Any more carelessness with your studies, and you'll be forced to pack your bags. You have been warned." 

Julie stood up , "Thank you! So I can leave?" 

Dr. Greenburg swung sideways, motioning toward the door, "See my secretary on the way out, you need to take an attribute test." 

Julie bent over, her spongy posterior pointing skyward, her pretty features contorting, "Huh? But I didn't study?" 

"I would like to examine your potential; I'm amazed you ever made it through high school" the assistant Dean harshly replied. 

Julie rubbed the side of her face, "Plain smart, I guess?" 

In a stern tone Dr. Greenburg remarked, "According to your file, your IQ is supposedly in the genius range of 155. I don't mean to imply anything, Julie. However, at this time, I hardly believe that's an accurate number." 

Julie shrugged her shoulders and wandered to the door. An abstract shadow darkened Julie's sub-consciousness, havoc plaguing her reason, deliberate and bitter, a result of Abby's sinister spell . . . 

_Dr. Greenburg's voice released a fiery taunt, "Julie girl, I don't expect much out of a simple minded, white trash female. Your minimal skills couldn't be more appropriate for a life of destitute and a career in servitude." _

Julie turned around, "Excuse me?" 

Dr. Greenburg's eyes narrowed, "I didn't say anything." 

Julie scratched her head, "Sorry, my mistake." 

Julie made her way to the secretary, who handed her the test. Julie half smiled while the secretary ran through the details, "The exam is multiple choice and you must use a number two pencil. You have 45-minutes, and once time is up, turn it over and I'll collect it as you leave. Any questions?" 

_Julie shook her head in agreement, and as she plodded to her seat, the secretary insensitively added, "Gaining a little weight? Well, common chicks like you usually get big and fat before thirty." _

Julie twisted her head, chiding the secretary, "What? I ain't no common chick."

The secretary glanced at Julie with a baffled expression; "I didn't say any 
such thing." The secretary pointed to the chair, "You better get started on the test, time is of the essence." 

Where once Julie could have mastered the exam with confidence and ease, this time it was a challenge. The profound words resembled a foreign language, and she wrestled with her logic, unsure of the correct answers. By the time Julie had finished the exam, she was a wreck and a trip to the cafeteria was in order.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~O~*​
Julie had just rung up the last customer and maneuvered herself away from the cash register. Yawning as she glimpsed through her textbook, she pushed it aside and happily leafed through the gossip magazine she bought on her way to work. 

"Done studying?" Tina casually asked. 

Julie shook her head, scratching the tiny roll that circled her waist, "Yeah, 
Thelma made me bring my textbook, but I really don't feel like studying." 

Tina tapped the hardback. This must weigh two whole pounds - what kind of stuff they teaching college girls these days?"

Julie paused from her reading, engrossed in an article about the 25 best secrets to look trim, "Um, lots of stuff. That book is all about psychology and, you know, how the brain works." 

Tina shrugged her shoulders, a whimsical appearance to her face, "I guess that really means a lot, but girls like us are better off just knowing the basics to get by." 

"Hey!" a very chipper Julie announced, "What you say, we hurry up and get out of here? I'm hungry and well; Burger King is still opened." 

Tina cordially agreed, "Sure, I was thinking of that." 

The companions industriously went to work; Tina wiped off the tables, while Julie cleaned the grill. A short time later, just as Julie was taking out the trash, Flint arrived. Julie pushed back a loose curl that obscured her pretty face, "You're late; we've closed for the night." 

Flint grinned, his eyes merging with hers, "That's fine. I just came by to say hi, that's all, and to give you this." 

Flint strolled over to his intended and handed her a box of chocolates, "I really appreciate the help with my laundry, and since you have a sweet tooth..." 

The chocolates were second rate in value, but Julie sincerely relished the gesture, "Aw, ain't you nice, thanks." 

Flint aided in opening the pound of chocolates, Julie smiling as she uttered, "Keep feeding me these, and I'll do any chore you have in mind." 

"Next week if you're free," Flint sugarly replied, "You could wash them again, if you don't mind?" 

Julie spoke as she sampled the candy; "Perhaps we could arrange that?" 

Flint added with a wily burst of laughter, "Sure, babe, maybe lend me hand with housework?" 

Stuffing another morsel between her lips, Julie giggled, "Let's see how our date goes before I commit myself to that!" 

Flint playfully pinched the soft patch of flab that encased her waist, "You anxious, huh?"

Julie took a step back; blushing, she rolled her eyes , "You might say that I'm curious."

"Is that so, Julie girl? What are you curious about?" Flint laughed. 

Julie bit a chunk of chocolate in half, "Well, like, if we'll get along and stuff. I might be difficult compared to all the other girls you've been out with." 

Flint glanced over Julie, her slipshod appearance, stuffing herself on chocolate, "I really don't think so." 

Julie tried to intimidate Flint with the knowledge that she was a sophisticated college student, but the execution of Abby's spell spoiled her coherence, "I'm all smart and fancy, not no simple kind of gal." 

Flint nonchalantly smiled, "Yeah, I know, all about that. It's kind of funny; I never thought you would ever cotton to me, besides go out with me." 

Julie whirled a strand of hair, wide-eyed and bubbly in demeanor, "I swear, I didn't think much of you when we first met . . , " 

Julie loudly giggled like a certified airhead, ". . . but somehow, things changed!" 

Flint brought his hands to his hips, a broad grin revealing his comfort. Julie was smitten with him, "Well, anyway, I've been putting in a few extra hours at the lumberyard and doing some side jobs to pay for our night out. I promise you, babe, you won't regret going out with me." 

Julie femininely snickered, "Yeah, I'm so sure." 

Flint backed away, smiling like a kid, eyes pressed against the candy shop's window, "I have to run, need to finish some work at the bowling alley, but I'll drop by tomorrow night." 

"You do that," Julie grinned. 

Within the hour, Julie was relaxing in Tina's car over at Burger King. While consuming their meals, Tina anxiously discussed Julie's big date with Flint, "You're a looker, Julie girl, as pretty as they come." 

Julie slurped her milkshake; releasing a burp, she courteously thanked Tina for the compliment. Tina ventured furthered, "But I think we could fine-tune your assets some. I made arrangements for Maxine to come over to muh place early before your date. Just to spruce you up and get you ready." 

Julie bit into her burger, "Well, I got plenty of nice clothes; I think some will still fit me fine?" 

Tina chuckled, "I'm sure you have, Julie girl. But like, you needn't get looking all glamorous and stuff. Why you'd have Flint all flustered." 

"Why is that?" Julie questioned. 

Tina vigorously squeezed Julie's knee, "Coz he's not used to girls like you. The gals he courts are laidback and ordinary." 

Tina sipped her cola then suggested; "It's better if you leave the clothes you're going to wear up to me. Nothing too outrageous, mind ya. Just unfussy, kind of like, you're a simple waitress, not a girl with big ideals." 

Julie slowly nodded, "I suppose you're right. I wouldn't want to make him feel um, uncomfortable." 

Thus the plan was set; Julie would spend Friday night over at Tina's, and, with Maxine's aid, Tina would help Julie get ready for her date.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~P~*​
The week limped along with various bits of progress. Julie's appetite continued to rage, and her behavior was escalating into the type of female she despised. Dr. Greenburg received the results of Julie's aptitude test; the score of 88 revealed an intelligence level that dwelled on the lower end of average. 

Dr. Greenburg was definitely baffled by the score, since it demonstrated a lack of cognitive ability in academics.

"How did she ever receive a scholarship to study at Castle University?" Dr. Greenburg pondered, "Her IQ is hardly satisfactory." 

Nonetheless, in her kindness, Dr. Greenburg kept her word, and, if Julie could bring up her grade point average, she could continue her education at Castle University. 

However, Julie's endeavors in class marginally improved at best. Though she rarely dosed off anymore, she was often late for class due to stopping off at the cafeteria beforehand or reapplying her cosmetics. The lectures were still boring, and she would become uncomprehendingly confused with the terminology used. 

Over at the diner, Julie was adapting all the more fervently to her occupation. Her attitude had changed: no longer sarcastic or condescending but rather casual and docile. Within the week, Julie put on an additional five pounds, bringing her girth up to 143-pounds. 

Still not exactly overweight, though looking heavier due to the overall flabbiness of her body. Most of the pounds settled in her belly that now protruded further; the width of her thighs and size of her posterior marginally enlarged as well. Julie now owned an official potbelly, soft and round, elastically spreading over her jeans. 

Tipping the scales at a weight she never thought she would ever reach, Julie was indubitably upset - though her vows to recommence a healthier diet abruptly faded, her frantic emotions taking comfort in food. 

Abby was studious in her macabre tactics, reviewing her shadowy manuscript at every opportunity. While at the diner and overhearing Julie speaking profusely about her date with Flint Saturday night, Abby decided to advance the spell and merge Julie's existence within the chaos of her prevailing nightmare. 

Work was the usual Friday night fare at the crummy little Castle Town diner: the regulars procuring their meals before a long night of congealed carousing, a handful of drunks early on their bender, a few traveling salesmen and a trucker or two. Julie managed to snare tips she had previously never received due to her pompous attitude, the results of her relaxed ego. 

Flaunting her womanly curves, flirting in exaggeration and giggling at their corny jokes, Julie had become readily popular with the breed she once loathed. Flint managed to stop by just before closing. A short dialogue corroborating the basics of their date; afterwards, Julie happily treated him to a burger and slipped him a twenty for his night out at the Untamed Hog. 

Thus, once the diner was locked up for the night, Julie made tracks home with Tina.

"Wanna beer?" Tina asked with enthusiasm. 

Julie concurred, "A beer would suit me just fine, thanks." 

"Well now," Tina chimed upon handing Julie a cold one, "I'll make us a little something to nibble on and then we'll get to work." 

Julie relished a long swig of beer. Resembling an authentic bar broad, she wiped her lips with the back of her hand, then loudly burped! 

"Get to work on what?" Julie asked as she slid her cushy rear unto a chair. 

Tina gently ran her fingers through Julie's brown locks, "We'll shimmy up yo hair tonight, I have everything ready." 

Julie wrinkled her brow, "I guess, um, my hair looks okay?" 

Tina chuckled, "Nope, your hairstyle might not be so fancy, but it could look a little snazzier." 

Julie contently sipped her beer, relaxing as Tina went to work on a modest snack: simply beans with gravy and cornbread.

"Let me see yo tummy," Tina buzzed as she placed a steaming bowl in front of Julie. 

Julie lifted the top of her uniform, her hand circling the soft texture of her bulge; "I ain't never been this fat, ever." 

Tina took a seat and after enjoying a long sip of beer told Julie, "Nah, you look gorgeous, you were much too skinny." 

Releasing her shirt, Julie grinned as she patted her potbelly, "I ain't so skinny now." 

"You have a fine belly for Maxine to work on," Tina discharged in utter bluntness. 

Julie paused between spoonfuls, "Huh? Work on my belly?" 

Tina giggled, "Why sure, sweetie, she's going to give you a belly ring, and, I suspect, a tattoo!" 

Julie leaned toward Tina, "I can't afford that; I mean, how much will this cost?" 

Tina slurped a spoonful of beans, "Ah, don't go worrying, okay? You wanted a belly ring and tattoo, right?" 

Julie rocked her head, her new identity eclipsing the former, "Yeah, I do. But I'm like, um, got bills and there's school . . ." 

Tina smiled, "Now, Julie girl, you kin pay me back; don't worry, I'm not going anywhere." 

Julie chuckled, "You're aware that I only work part time, so it might be awhile." 

"Ah, Julie," Tina inquired with a half grin, "suppose you worked full time at the diner?" 

Julie gobbled up a spoonful of beans, "Dat's impossible. I have skwel...school." 

The ambiance of Abby's spell set the stage for a bizarre twist in authenticity. Tina left her seat and strolled over to Julie, gently running her fingers over Julie's cheek, "You poor misguided girl, school is not for our kind." 

Sympathetically purring, Tina laid out the essential facts, "You've got to stop pretending you're something you're not. Simple, uncluttered lives people like us lead, barren of importance." 

Julie's eyes widened as Tina continued, a soothing quality flourishing through her voice, "You're feeling out of place at the university; your boredom is plain; the subjects don't interest you because they don't fit your lifestyle. You feel inferior to your uppity classmates, made of a substance you have always lacked." 

Tina's hand glided downward, tenderly circling Julie's potbelly, "Ah, Julie girl, you might have deceived yourself, but your body has not. Would an uppity, proud gal let herself go to such an extreme?" 

Julie simply sighed as Tina shared the evidence, "You have no desire to diet, watching your weight is an awful chore. Your appetite is unrelenting; you're not really even alarmed by the weight you're putting on." 

Tina's eyes met Julie's eyes, "As much as you might grumble about getting fat, you realize that it's pointless. It's the brand of our deprived lives, and as you become fatter, you'll eventually learn to accept your size." 

Tina changed streams as she embraced Julie, whispering in her ear, "Admit it, these previous couple of weeks you've enjoyed working at the diner. You feel comfortable around me and our customers like never before. You're starting to get a feel for your place in life, and it's not among those who parade around in beautiful clothes or drive expensive cars." 

Julie dropped her head and wiped her face, "I'm not sure . . . I'm not like that . . .?" 

Tina brushed her hand through Julie's brown mane, "Aren't you misleading yourself?"

Julie looked upward, frail in speech, "I need to think, I need to go back to muh apartment . . , " 

Julie covered her mouth, distressed by the rustic tone to her voice. 

Tina folded her arms over her large bust, "Don't fret now, Julie girl. Tina's going to take care of you." 

The living nightmare bent reality, and the direction swerved into an uncanny resemblance of legitimacy. Tina used her body weight to pull Julie's chair away from the table. Julie's emotions were a mutual mixture of loose shock and disorientation.

"What are you doing?" Julie yelped. 

Tina flung a large canvas over Julie's body, blissful in her reply, "Gonna trim your hair so you could look nice for your date." 

Weirdly enough, Julie felt abnormally fatigued; unable to move out of her chair, "You really think I need a trim?" 

Tina scrunched over Julie's shoulder, "Now sweetie. Tina knows what's best." 

Julie lifted her chin as the comb and scissors elaborated her mane. Tina clipped Julie's hair into a short, rustic version of a pageboy hairstyle that contoured to the shape of her face.

"See how pretty?" Tina smiled as she held a mirror to Julie's face. 

Julie crinkled her nose.

"Yeah," adding as she felt her cheeks, "Makes my face look a little pudgier." 

Actually, the meager hairstyle added a circular dimension to Julie's face, exaggerating the fullness of her cheeks. Tina pulled off the canvas with a swift tug, "Nah, you look just fine. Now up you go, we need to wash your hair." 

Julie exhaled as she pushed herself upward, softly whining, "Can't I wash my hair tomorrow?"

Tina grasped Julie's arm and led her to the sink, "Nope, we have to do this tonight." 

Thus, Tina washed Julie's hair; the shampoo was a sweet smelling gob that couldn't have cost more than $1.29. Tina laughed as Julie squirmed, "Easy girl! This will be done in a minute." 

Within a few minutes, Julie' s hair was washed, and, upon given a towel, she was instructed by Tina, "Take a seat and I'll apply the hair dye." 

Julie pushed the towel out of her eyes, "Huh? You don't mean to tell me your want to change my hair color too?" 

Tina rested her large rump against the sink, "Julie girl this is for your benefit. That awful brown color is so dull; it needs sparkle." 

Julie removed the towel from her hair, "It's not that awful, it's my natural color and . . . "

Tina pointed to the chair, "Sit your ass down, I know what's best." 

Julie eased back into the chair, "Really Tina, my hair color is fine." 

Tina sternly elucidated, "Fine for smart chicks or women with important careers. But fun loving girls do outrageous things with their hair." 

A damp chill leaped through Julie's body as Tina muddled a strange concoction into her hair. A definitely cheap hair dye that brought a tingling sensation to Julie's scalp.

"Are you really sure this is um, a good idea?" Julie questioned. 

Tina firmly responded, "You'll be a whole lot appreciative once you get those long stares and smiles." 

Julie groaned, "That's what I'm afraid of." 

Tina's fingers gently massaged the dye through Julie's hair, "Don't be so fussy; all I'm doing is correcting your flaws." 

Tina bounced back, "Okay, now we'll let the dye absorb into your roots." 

Julie experienced a hazy vacuum distorting her senses, a branch reaching further into her nightmare. Tina walked around and faced Julie, speaking calmly with her hands over her spacious hips, "While we wait for the dye to work its charm, I have a little surprise for you . . . "


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~Q~*​
Julie squinted, "Surprise? What kind of surprise?" 

Tina brushed her hand over Julie's cheek, "Since we have a little while before the hair coloring works its magic, I think we'll rid you of another flaw." 

Tina ambled toward the fridge, "A little treat that I reckon you'll enjoy." 

Removing a large Tupperware bowl from out of the fridge, Tina snared a soupspoon and then sat down directly in front of Julie. 

The intoxicating aroma aroused Julie's hunger; peering down at the bowl, she wildly grinned, "That smells so delicious, what is it?" 

Tina whirled the spoon inside the bowl, "Crushed bananas and ice cream, chocolate syrup and milk and a sprinkle of sugar." 

Julie blinked, "It smells so delicious . . ." 

Tina brought a spoonful to Julie's lips, "It tastes even better." 

Tina slipped the spoonful between Julie's lips, followed by another and another. Julie let loose a bellowing yummy sound, then acquired an even larger spoonful. The tasty treat hurled Julie into a serene condition while Tina affectionately told her, "Julie girl, you're resisting your practical position in life due to your pride in appearance. Haven't you noticed how the little bit of weight you gained changed you?" 

Tina gently wiped off an excess amount of the high calorie slop off Julie's lips and chin, then resumed feeding her, "Yes, Julie girl, it has. You were so snobby while skinny, and vain, thinking you were a lot better than I was. I declare you thought you were something special. But the pounds you put on, that you can't keep off, are putting you in your place. The fatter you become, Julie girl, the less you'll resist and realize, there's no call to be snobby when you're an ordinary gal." 

Julie contently slurped every spoonful, enjoying the invigorating flavor, accepting Tina's home spun lecture.

"Girls like us aren't skinny, not usually," Tina chuckled, "But your appearance won't hold you back any longer." 

The feeding continued . . . Abby's macabre spell effectively warped the delicious snack that Tina fed Julie. The calories Julie's body absorbed speedily turned into fat, inflating her figure by another ten pounds. 

Julie's facial features softened; most noticeable was a little bump of fatty tissue that interrupted the narrow bridge of her nose. Her second chin developed a rubbery texture. Furthermore, her sleek cheekbones vanished completely, replaced by soft puffy cheeks that enhanced the roundness of her face. 

Though her hips widened and her butt and thighs became somewhat chunkier, the majority of the additional pounds crept upon her waist and tummy. Julie's waist substantially thickened, developing a spongy roll that spread over her hips, and her potbelly poured an inch downward while increasing in width. Julie's swollen tummy now owned a distinct curve. 

Julie compliantly continued to feed, lapping up every spoonful with a contented smile. Soon the bowl was empty, but Tina had a box of chocolates available, "Here you go, sweetie; nibble on these while I grab a beer and then we'll rinse your hair." 

Julie happily smiled, the hillbilly twang exaggerated in her speech, "Thanks, Tina, I sure do love chocolates." 

At 148-pounds, Julie resembled the type of female who routinely ate sweets and junk food. Borderline chubby, predominantly flabby, much like Julie had never been slender. There was also a timid, obtuse quality to her appearance, comparable to a lazy underachiever who toiled in a tedious career. Tina sipped her cold one, "I'm gonna have to take you shopping; you're gonna need a new wardrobe." 

Julie bit a piece of chocolate in half, a sour expression distorting her cute face, "I don't think the dress I picked out is going to fit me." 

Tina stepped next to Julie, "Relax, I have some clothes that will look so smart on you."

"Really?" Julie replied before sliding another morsel of candy into her mouth." 

"Why sure honey!" Tina chucked, "I told you I know what's best!" 

Tina took a long swig, then invited Julie over to the sink, "Let's rinse your hair." 

Julie eased out the chair and slowly drifted over to Tina. Once Julie's hair was rinsed and dried, Tina handed her the mirror, "What ya think? Mighty spiffy, huh?" 

From a light shade of brown, Julie's mane was now an audacious blonde color. Overtly flamboyant, perceptibly cheap. 

Julie glided her fingers through her hair, unsure at first what to make of the bold hue; then her new persona saturated her thoughts.

"Nice!" Julie announced with a wide grin and matching bubbly tone. 

Once finishing her beer, Tina smiled at Julie who was gobbling up the chocolates, "Hey, I think we should turn in; we got lots to do tomorrow." 

Julie nodded, "Okay, sure, Tina." 

Julie leisurely entered the cramped living room, stuffing the remainder of the chocolates into her mouth as she climbed into the sofa bed. She slowly peeled off the body-hugging work attire, her bulging belly roaming freely upon its release. 

Rolling onto her side, Julie closed her eyes and slipped into the stillness of her slumber . . . 

This phase of Abby's sorcery had been completed. Julie's nightmare legitimized, she was on the threshold of becoming what she had once loathed. Julie heard the screen door slam shut; opening her eyes, there stood Tina holding a bag of takeout from Burger King, 

"Thought we'd have Burger King for breakfast," Tina jovially informed Julie, adding, "It's almost two-thirty; Maxine will be over in a few." 

Julie stood up and stretched, a wide yawn embellishing the thickness of her modest double chin. 

Tina tossed Julie a whopper with extra cheese, "Your favorite! And I got you fries and a milkshake, too." 

Julie staggered toward Tina, wiping a strand of hair out of her eyes before pouncing on the whopper. Tina scrutinized Julie's buxom cleavage and squishy potbelly, harmoniously buzzing, "Julie girl, I swear you're starting to look downright normal now that you ain't skinny." 

Julie took another hearty bite, sipping her milkshake before relinquishing her opinion with a bouncy twang, "Yeah, I know. I even feel a little different too." 

Tina was overly convinced this well-fed version of Julie wouldn't be so uptight now that her appearance was closer to ordinary. The friends enjoyed their meal, and within the hour Maxine Aberdeen arrived. 

Maxine was a forty-year-old bar broad variety of gal, but highly sociable and considerate to just about everyone she met. Maxine's long, dark brown mane ran down her back, framing her essentially pretty face; her ears were decorated with elongated earrings, a tiny ring fastened to her left nostril. 

Her husky 160-pound figure was clad in a basic black T-shirt and blue jeans. Several tattoos claimed her hands and arms, with more body art hidden under her clothes. There was burning enthusiasm in her eyes, and her voice reeked of confidence, "Hey, Tina, I suppose this is the college girl you work with?" 

Julie half smiled, "Hi Maxine, I'm Julie." 

Folding her arms, Maxine looked Julie up and down, "Yeah, Tina, she's a looker alright!"

Julie blushed, "Awwww, thank you." 

Tina motioned over to the fridge, "Wanna beer or something?" 

Maxine winked at Julie, "Like she really needed to ask?" 

Maxine joined Tina at the fridge, Tina curiously asking as they opened their cans of suds, "Anything we need to do or get before we work on Julie girl?"

Maxine took a fairly long swig of beer, subsequently looking over to Julie, "I have everything I need in my car; I'll get it in a minute." 

After another sip, Maxine told Julie, "I need you to take a shower, but don't get dressed afterward." 

Maxine swung her head, switching her attention to Tina, "I suspect the couch is a good enough place. Do you have a sheet or something she can wear while I do my business?" 

Tina nodded which provoked Maxine to continue, "You have anything stronger than beer?" 

"Got some Wild Turkey, wanna shot?" Tina replied. 

Maxine slurped another sample of beer, "Maybe later, but I meant for Julie to relax her." 

Tina obliged then instructed Julie in a strict but caring tone, "You heard the lady, take a shower and I'll bring you a sheet." 

Julie did exactly as she was told. A short time later, Julie was garbed in a sheet and topside sprawled over Tina's meager sofa. Maxine and Tina stood over her, discussing their project in detail. Maxine pushed away the sheet, "She does have a fabulous belly for a ring, what about tattoos?" 

Tina rubbed her chin, "That's all up to her, but I think something on her boobs would be cool!" 

Maxine handed Julie the bottle of Wild Turkey, "Drink this; it'll soothe ya while I work on your body." 

A disgruntled expression badgered Julie's pretty face as she gulped a mouthful. Between coughs, she politely told Maxine, "A tattoo . . . Tattoos would be cocc . . .cool." 

Maxine shook her head, "Anything special?" 

The vortex within Julie's mind captured the mental picture that dawdled in the dark corner of her subconscious. The tattoos that had been revealed in her nightmares while in the squalor of a bathroom seemed appealing. Julie bit her lip, "What about a half moon with a big smile on my boob and um, barbwire over my arm?" 

Maxine chuckled, "Those are classic. What about your rear? You have a swell looking bottom." 

Before Julie could reply, Tina spoke up like a big sister, "Nah, let's not go overboard. Maybe some other time?" 

Julie gently ran her finger over her left breast, "Tina's right. I'm, like, kind of broke at the moment..." 

Julie then giggled, "But yeah, maybe in the future?" 

Maxine pulled over a lawn chair, "That's cool; just tell me when you're ready." 

Julie was told to take another snort of whiskey, then once Maxine fastened her discount variety eyewear, she went to work on Julie's left breast . . . Reality was suspended, meddled by the circumstance of the grim spell. The tattoos, a smiling crescent moon over Julie's left breast and a segment of barbwire branding her left upper arm, were immediately ready for show. 

The kitschy navel ring was counterfeit gold, a small chain form of ornament, decorating her spongy potbelly.

"What do you think?" asked Maxine.

Julie giggled, "Very cool!" 

Tina sipped her beer, "You're a hot looking babe!" 

Maxine tapped her chin, swiveling her body toward Tina, "Her body looks pleasing enough, but let's give her hair a little more bite." 

"Sure thing," Tina concurred. 

A brief while later and Julie's dazzling blond mane was intermingled with ostentatious pink streaks.

"Don't I look, like wow!" Julie squeaked. 

Maxine rested her hands over Julie's shoulders, "We're still not done yet, honey." 

Fetching her large comb, Maxine ran it through Julie's tawdry looking mane; afterward, she parted Julie's hair down the middle and proceeded to tie the ends in short pigtails. 

The pigtails conspicuously amplified the fullness of Julie's face while adding an unpretentious quality to her appearance. Tina was genuinely amazed by Julie's alteration, resembling an uneducated, ordinary type of gal, "Julie girl, you look so different! Nice and cute and well, easy going." 

Julie rocked her head, "I do look nice, huh?" 

Maxine removed the mirror from Julie's hand, "We're not through yet, we still have more stuff to do."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~R~*​
The drive-in theater was a cozy enough element for the pair to unwind while enjoying their fast food dinner. Julie chomped on her first chilidog, smiling contently. Flint reached into the paper bag and withdrew another with a side of fries, "Here ya go, baby, enjoy!" 

Julie nodded, "I sure will, thanks. I really appreciate, well, how thoughtful you are to me." 

Flint bit into his chilidog, then sipped his cola, "My pleasure, we ought to do this more often." 

"We just might," Julie readily replied. 

Flint directed his attention to the movie, "That would suit me just fine." 

The couple watched the film in silence, and though they both consumed a large quantity of food through the B-horror films, Flint's appetite was no match for Julie's. 

During a dull moment on screen, Flint turned toward Julie, "Having a nice time?" 

Julie propped her head against his shoulder, speaking before finishing her slice of pie, "Uh-uh, sure, I'm having a very nice time." 

Flint gently took Julie's hand, "Maybe you'd like to meet my family ; I told them all about you." 

Julie fluttered her eyes, "Aw, that would be nice; I'd like that." 

Flint congenially suggested, "Perhaps tomorrow, after you're done with my laundry?" 

In Julie's revamped condition, any request made by Flint was easily approved, feeling the favors granted would bring them closer together. Julie tilted her head upward, deeply gazing into his eyes, "I think that can be arranged ; I ain't got no plans." 

Flint domineeringly placed his arm over Julie's shoulder; she wrapped her arms around his waist, placing her head against his chest, Flint's free hand playfully twisting a pigtail. Julie excitedly released the news concerning her employment at the diner, "Tina's going to see about me working full time. Ain't that cool? Now I can be able to pay off my bills and buy new outfits and stuff." 

Julie's education fell to the wayside; other things had become more important. Flint firmly squeezed Julie's upper arm, "Yeah, that's very cool. You're really a fine waitress, I can't picture you doing anything else." 

Flint didn't mention it, but took it as a given, he'll be able to snare free meals now that he had a girlfriend working full time at the diner. 

Julie sighed, "You say the sweetest things." 

Julie was starting to realize girls like her weren't brainy enough to be psychologists or venture into any other kind of elaborate career. 

Flint replied in naked confidence, "I'm just being honest, babe. Working full time at the diner is the right choice for you." 

Julie broke free from Flint's embrace, long enough to grab a candy bar, then settled back into his space. 

While watching the remainder of the film, Flint held Julie close to his body as she greedily nibbled on candy bars. The movies eventually came to a close, and Flint happily suggested, "Want to check out The Untamed Hog and have a couple of beers?" 

Julie grabbed her purse and reapplied her makeup, "It's still early, why not?" 

Flint obliged Julie with a hearty chuckle, "That's what I want to hear!" 

Julie fastened the safety belt, sucking in her gut for a better fit, though it wedged heavily against her large boobs. 

"I got to lose a little bit of weight!" she giggled. 

Flint placed his hand over her knee, "Nah babe, you look fine to me." 

Julie contentedly smiled in the knowledge that Flint found her attractive. The journey took the couple to the far side of town, driving by the diner and then taking a turn down a lonely gravel road that seemingly went to nowhere. 

The thick branches of the tress overhead obscured the moon and the stars, a few deer warning signs, and a couple of decrepit shacks surrounded by tall grass. Eventually, lights appeared on the horizon, burning brightly, interrupting the forlorn atmosphere. The Untamed Hog, formally a general store back when Castle Town was first established, resembled a vintage roadhouse. 

The parking lot was full of beaters and beer cans scattered about. A sidewalk of loose stones, saturated with weeds, led the way to a few wooden steps, a large fluorescent Old Style sign decorating the spacious window. The screen door was left wide-open, air conditioning unavailable. Flint smoothly gripped Julie's hand, "Ready?" 

Julie fleetingly let loose Flint's hand, scrutinizing her appearance in the window; she adjusted her T-shirt, heaving her breasts upward to better reveal her tattoo. She then proceeded to pull up her skirt, her protruding belly quivering before plunging downward, a modest portion of her squishy flab dangling over the material. Turning sideways, Julie glanced at her hefty hindquarters, patting her spacious duff; she then took Flint by the hand. Bubbly in voice, Julie announced, "I'm all set!" 

Flint confidently squeezed her hand, "You'll like it here; it's your kind of place." 

The patrons were all casually dressed yet once removed. Wearing the same clothes they had worn all day, sprucing up for a night out was never a major part of their agenda. The guys were basically dressed in T-shirts and jeans, the chicks, pretty much the same, a handful in tube tops and shorts. Most of the females wore their cosmetics heavy; the jewelry was second rate at best. Julie wasn't the heaviest woman in the joint, but far from the thinnest as well. 

Furthermore, the place reeked of beer and cheap perfume; the tables were spaced far enough apart and a small dance floor adjoined the jukebox playing everything from Waylon Jennings to Heart. 

"This is my home away from home, babe!" Flint bragged. 

Julie twisted her body into Flint's direction, "Cool!" 

Flint's grimy group of discontented cohorts greeted him, looking over Julie with broad smiles. 

Flint quickly introduced his posse before escorting Julie to the bar. To his vagabond crew, Julie appeared to be nothing more than the usual vintage variety of bimbo who frequented such a dive. The barmaid, Sandra McGill, was a slender but buxom young lady in a 49er's jersey and dark blue spandex shorts. Her curly brown hair flowed over her shoulders, reinforcing her pretty face.

"Who's this?" she asked with a curious grin.

Flint's hand strolled over Julie's back, "This is Julie, um, Julie this is Sandra." 

Sandra wiped off the bar before tossing a couple of cardboard coasters, "What can I get ya's?" 

Flint ordered a couple of beers in which Sandra replied, "Be right back." 

Flint pressed his body against the bar, focusing on Julie's ample cleavage, "Too bad it's not Thursday night. They have a wet T-shirt contest; I think you could win." 

Julie rolled her eyes, softly giggling, "Aw, you think?" 

Flint rocked his head, "Yup, you sure could." 

Sandra returned with the beers, "Wanna a tab for tonight, or you want to pay me now?" 

Julie stepped up to the bar, her large melons skimming the surface, "This round is on me, and it's the least I can do."

Sandra grinned at Flint, "You got a winner here." 

Then she told Julie, "It's four dollars."

Julie dug into her pockets, removing a five-dollar bill, "Here ya go, keep the change."

Humorously Sandra smirked at Flint, "You ain't never gave me a whole dollar tip." 

Flint wrapped his arm around Julie's waist, "Hey, she has a full time job." 

Sandra scratched her head, "Oh yeah? Where you work, Julie?" 

Julie happily disclosed, "I work at the Castle Town diner!" 

After a brief moment of small talk, Sandra parted company to wait on other patrons. 

In unison, Julie and Flint sipped their beers, Flint remarking afterward, "Thanks for paying, I'll get the next one." 

Julie planted her hand on Flint's shoulder, "It's my pleasure. You really made a big deal out of tonight, dinner and a movie." 

Flint placed his hand over hers, "Well, babe, I try."

Julie pounced upon another swig like a pro, then giggled with a big smile, "I do really appreciate it." 

Shifting his hand over Julie's hip, Flint smiled prior to taking another sip. From out of a remote corner of the bar, Julie's name was called. Julie swung around just as Tina approached. 

Tina's blond mane was worn upward in a style that featured her cute, chubby face, her ample body clad in a loud green top and gray sweatpants.

"Hey Tina, how's it going?" Julie rattled off. 

Tina thunderously chirped over the loud music, "It's going pretty good!" 

Tina teetered in Flint's direction, "Mind if I borrow your date for a few, I'd like her to meet the girls." 

Flint pushed back his ball cap, wildly grinning, "Ain't no reason why not. Anyhow, I think I'll shoot some darts and mix it up with Maynard and the guys." 

"I won't be long," Julie told him, in which Flint replied, "It's fine, Babe." 

Using his index finger, Flint teasingly jiggled Julie's navel ring, "Enjoy hanging with the chicks; we'll pick up our date later." 

As Tina escorted Julie to the table where her friends caroused, Julie winked at Flint, "We sure will."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~S~*​
It was customary, as Tina explained, for couples to arrive together, but mingle within their own gender-oriented clique - which was the reason all the females seated at Tina's table were sans male companionship. Naturally, they would hook up with their guys at the end of the night. 

Since this was Julie's maiden voyage with Flint, the rules wouldn't apply to her, but, later, that would be a given.

"Easy with the beer, it's not even midnight," Tina advised Julie who enjoyed an ample sip. Julie shook her head, fumbling in her steps as she reached Tina's table. Around the table sat four young ladies, similar in that their appearance and mannerisms bestowed a less-than-satisfactory life. 

Tina hugged Julie at the waist as introductions were made, "Girls, this is Julie; she's going to be working full time now at the diner." 

Congenially, Tina advanced the inauguration: Colleen was a very plump red head, black tube top and leopard skin slacks, employed as a cleaning woman. Next up was Brenda, short black hair set in a ponytail, whose significantly chubby figure was clad in a faded flannel shirt and jeans. Slender until she dropped out of high school, Brenda began piling on the pounds once she began her career at Burger King. 

There was also Pam, brown hair with blond streaks, easily 300 pounds, dressed in a black sweatshirt and brown spandex slacks. Pam worked at a discount plus-size clothing store. Finally, Tina turned to Greta, a rather thin gal with long straight blond hair and bad skin. Her skimpy outfit consisted of a neon blue halter-top and green shorts. Greta worked at the county hospital as a patient care tech. 

Brenda was the first to break the ice, "Nice to meet you, Julie. I like that navel ring." 

Brenda happily revealed her own belly ring, "See, got one too." 

"Nice outfit," Colleen congratulated Julie, "You got plenty of body to show off." 

Julie smiled, acknowledging the bar broads in a typical scatterbrained style, "Ah, you two are much too nice; thank you kindly, though." 

Greta tossed her corn silk mane over her shoulder, a high pitch squeaky caliber to her voice, "Tina told me you're on a big date, but sit down with us for a while." 

Julie rocked her head, "Sure, gladly." 

The super-sized Pam wiped her lips after guzzling her brew then glanced over Julie with an endearing smile, "You're very pretty and if you don't mind me saying, you kind of resemble me. Well, up until a couple of years ago." 

Tina nodded, "Yup, you were just about the same size." 

Colleen yelled over to the waitress, "Another round, and bring us all a shot of jack!"

Greta ventured her body toward Tina, "Yeah, she's a nice addition to our group." 

The alcohol and banter flowed freely; sure enough, Julie was accepted into their circle. Just weeks ago Julie would have treated them all with contempt; now, she was among her peers. She politely declined a second shot, "I need to stay, um, fresh for my date." 

Pam attentively conveyed her opinion, "Well, that's understandable for now, but give it time and you'll be spending more time with us then with your man." 

Greta acknowledged the remark, "Sure will. My guy Mulligan, he's over there, playing darts with Flint." 

Greta pointed to a mildly good looking young man in a gray T-shirt and roughed up blue jeans, "He just whisks me in and until it's time to go, barely notices I'm around." 

Tina laughed, "Tell me about it! If I ask Sam, what color eyes I have, the jerk has to think about it." 

Brenda rubbed her face, telling Julie, "Don't worry, because you'll get used to it." 

Tina's hand swept over her pudgy belly. "Just like they get used to us getting fat!" 

Greta anxiously blurted, "Some of us!" 

Pam laughed as she threw a kernel of popcorn at Greta, "I hate you!" 

Julie sat back, drinking her brew, listening to the idle chatter.

"I'm getting an increase in my food stamps," Brenda bragged . . .

Greta spoke endlessly about a compliment she received from her boss, "I think he likes me . . ." 

"You think I should start wearing a bra?" Colleen asked . . .

Brenda mentioned her sister-in-law, "It's about time she got a job . . ." 

Julie politely listened as she devoured the free pretzels and chips, adding a comment whenever she felt a need to, "I ain't wearing a bra . . . Food stamps? How can I apply?" 

Every so often she paused from whatever she was chewing on, checking out Flint who was busy with his pals. 

Eventually, Julie needed to check out the ladies' room, "I'll be right back, y'all!" 

Tina slugged back half her beer, "You do that!" 

Once Julie had wandered away from the table, she became the topic of conversation. 

Pam led the discussion, "She's a nice enough gal; I'm so jealous of her!" 

Greta laughed, "You used to wear the very same kinda clothes." 

Pam sighed, "I wuz just kidding; I like her just fine." 

Brenda nodded, "Same here; she's very sociable." 

Tina shook her head, "It took a while, you know? Before we got to be friends, seems she had a sour attitude coz she was mistaken about her position in life, but she's totally came down to earth." 

Colleen relinquished her opinion between sips of beer and Jack Daniels. "I take it she ain't too different than us. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Julie's sour attitude was on account of being around a bunch of snotty bitches. Maybe she clung on to you because she found a realistic role model." 

Pam shook her head, "Yeah, those uppity broads can make anyone feel like crap, especially those skinny ones." 

Greta chuckled, "Well, I'm skinny, but I so agree. I work with a couple of nurses who think they're better than me." 

Tina half grinned, "Yeah, that's just how Julie treated me. But she's come to realizing we've more in common than not." 

Pam let loose a casual giggled, "Wish I could still wear a skirt like Julie can." 

Tina released a catty remark, partially in jest, "Trust me, Pam. Julie has a powerful appetite, her body hasn't fully blossomed yet. I reckon it's just a matter of time before you'll be able to swap clothes." 

Brenda jiggled her belly, "Like to see her show off that gut when it's as big as mine!" 

Meanwhile in the Ladies' Room:

Call it chance or perhaps coincidence, but as Julie was checking on her appearance, another young damsel entered the restroom: a shapely gal whose wavy golden blond hair lingered over her shoulders, exposing her delicate facial features. Her curvy hourglass figure was clad in a sparse red tube top and daisy duke shorts. Eye contact was briefly made before the young lady set foot into a stall. Julie lowered her chin and inspected her figure, meticulously comparing it to the vixen. 

The fuller features of her face, the overall doughy texture of her body - especially her swollen potbelly - made Julie feel interior to such a slender member of her gender. A bitter form of justice emerged as the vixen left the stall and glimpsed at Julie like she was a second-class citizen. 

The quick compliment, "Nice belly ring," was followed by a taste of condescension, "But you really ought to wear clothes that actually fit." 

Julie tensely half smiled, receiving the same attitude she'd once exhibited when she was slender.

"I kind of put on some weight," Julie explained as she folded her hands over her tummy bulge, "I used to be much thinner." 

The vixen lifted her eyebrows, cheekily said in reply, "I'm so sure." 

It was pointless for Julie to advance the explanation; this chick would never believe she was ever slim. In defeat, Julie accepted her dilemma, telling anyone she was ever slender would appear to be an outright lie. 

Julie's only option was in discarding her vanity and deceiving herself into thinking she had always been a hefty babe. The vixen glimpsed her reflection, then waltzed by Julie with her head in the clouds. "Have fun!" 

Julie had just experienced the same snobby behavior she once directed toward others, similar to the comments made by Trish at the gas station. Julie was propelled furthered into the breed of female she loathed. 

"Stuck up jerk," Julie grumbled, "What does she know?" 

Julie casually exited the restroom, but stood outside the door, pondering in detail, "I'm just as cute as she is." 

Tina noticed Julie standing in a daze, and, upon excusing herself from the table, ventured over to Julie,

"Hey what's going on? Need another beer?" Tina congenially inquired. 

Julie rolled her head toward Tina, "That girl over there, she made me feel, like, uncomfortable." 

Tina sipped her beer, taking a look toward the bar where the vixen sat, surrounded by a variety of guys.

"You mean her? Why?" Tina asked. 

Julie let loose an overwhelming sigh, "Coz she's so beautiful, and I'm a fatty." 

Tina mildly chuckled, "Julie girl, stop it, we ain't all suppose to be skinny. You look just fine, all gussied up and everything." 

Julie swayed within close quarters of Tina, "Just look at this big ol' belly I got. I ain't no where nearly as sexy - like her." 

Tina amiably smiled, "All you got is a beer belly, no shame in that. Matter of fact, I suspect Flint thinks it's damn sexy." 

Julie scratched the spongy roll that circled over her hips, "I, um, guess?" 

Tina gulped what was left of her beer, then taking Julie by the hand, she hurriedly led her to Flint. 

Flint had just thrown a dart as Tina yelled out, "Flint! Flint! C'mere, we need to talk."

Flint wrinkled his brow, "Sure, what can I do for ya?" 

Flint pushed up the bill of his cap, imperturbably smiling as he ambled over to the females. 

Tina gently shoved Julie into Flint's space, inches between them as she flatly remarked, "This girl just told me the craziest thing. She thinks she ain't sexy coz of her big belly." 

Flint rubbed his chin, composedly scanning Julie's protruding tummy, "Is that right?"

Julie shook her head, though Tina insisted, "Tell the man what you think." 

Motioning over to the slender vixen, Julie whimpered, "Girls like that make me feel lousy, like I'm too fat to be hot." 

Flint twisted his head, eyeballing the shapely siren, he replied in a sugary voice, "I see she's a might skinny, but that doesn't mean she's more sexy."

Flint shifted his stance, easing his hands over Julie's spongy potbelly, "Babe, you are so sexy, even your belly is yummy." 

Julie fluttered her eyes, "You don't think I'm too fat?" 

Flint placed his head against hers, delicately massaging her belly, "You'll never be too fat for me." 

A shockwave of shivers rocked Julie's body, arousing her sensuality. Julie purred, "Shouldn't we continue our, um, date?"

Flint softly squeezed her belly before pulling away. "In a few." 

Not mincing any words and in a clam steady voice, Flint told Julie, "Why not hang out with Tina and your friends for a bit, and, as soon as I'm done here, we'll hook back up." 

Julie felt the urge to impart a little incentive, thus she purposely wiggled her voluptuous form against his body, "Okay, whatever you like, but don't keep me waiting too long." 

Flint ran his finger down her cheek, "Don't worry; I'll be back before you know it." 

Flint rejoined his chums; Julie likewise returned to the table to mingle with Tina and her new pals. The stimulating experience provoked Julie's hunger, the pitfalls of an emotional overeater, "Think this joint got anything to eat?" 

Tina snickered, "You wait right here, sweetie, I'll get you a bag of chips."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~T~*​
Tina guided Julie backed to the table, her cheaply manicured nails tapping Julie's shoulder as she assertively asked, "Gonna grab Julie some chips; you ready for another round?" 

"What ya think?" Colleen giggled. 

Brenda swung around the chair as Tina pushed Julie down into the seat, "I'll be right back, sweetie." 

Liquor and loose banter consumed the time; Julie was an adequate addition to Tina and her clique, her previous existence resembling an illusion. Flint arrived as Julie finished her second bag of chips. 

"Looking for something?" Tina undauntedly laughed. Julie thrust back her bottle of beer, guzzling the entire contents before reaching her feet. 

Flint ran his fingertips down her arm, "Say, Julie girl, wanna have a beer with me?" 

Catching the glimmer in his eyes as well as his breezy smile, Julie nodded, "That would be nice." 

"Allow me to escort you to the bar," Flint's charms were definitely plastic; though formerly despising him, Julie was now bent of shape over his appeal. 

At the bar Flint ordered the usual, then wrapped his arm over Julie's shoulder, "Wanna dance or shoot darts?" 

Julie tilted her head, the delicate grin widening her elastic second chin , "I could really stand to grab something to eat." 

Flint shook his head, "Not a bad idea, we could spend a little time alone." 

Adjusting his baseball cap, Flint informed Julie, "All that's opened is, like, the 7-11, but we'll take a look-see." 

Julie enjoyed a long sip of beer, "Sure, why not?" 

It wasn't much longer until the couple finished their drinks and hurried out of the dive. No mention to Tina and friends that they were leaving, other than a casual wave. A short time later, after Flint went into the 7-11, he returned to his vehicle, "Best they had was ready made baloney sandwiches and some kind of chocolate pastry." 

"That works!" Julie chirped. 

Taking a generous bite of the sandwich, Julie smiled toward Flint, "You didn't get nothing?" 

Flint leaned into Julie's direction, "Nah babe, I'm still full from the movies." 

Julie took pleasure in another sample, then unbuttoned her skirt, "Hope ya don't mind; the skirt was getting too tight." 

Released from the confines of the material, her bloated potbelly pushed away from the fabric, enhancing the fullness of her round tummy.

"That's better," Julie announced before taking another bite. 

Flint looked into Julie's eyes, "You have a very sexy belly." 

Julie grinned, speaking as she ate, "Why thank you, that's awfully nice. I still feel kind of fat and everything, you know?" 

Flint hesitated at first, but followed through and gently rubbed her soft belly, "You shouldn't think like that; I think you look pretty damn hot." 

Julie slid her hand over Flint's as he meticulously massaged her tummy. Julie finished the sandwich and advanced to the pastry, avidly nibbling away as Flint continued massaging her plump stomach. The smooth rubbery texture was soft to the touch, the curvature of her bulge distending her navel ring, a morsel of metal in an ocean of flesh. The tender sensation not unlike an electric charge effectively removed Julie's inhibition, increasing her arousal. 

Flint gently distributed his fingers to her underbelly, circular in motion, rubbing intensely, flicking her navel ring with his thumb. Flint nimbly pressed his fingers deeply, soothingly caressing her navel region. Julie had reached her sensual peak, sighing loudly before gobbling up the remainder of her pastry. Flint's fingers steadily worked their way to the spongy roll that spilled over her hips, thoroughly massaging the sturdy love handles. 

Julie's tongue rolled over her lips, her gentle eyes meeting his. Flint paused from the massage, his voice reeking of doubt, "Did I go too far?" 

Julie tilted her body toward to Flint, her healthy breasts swaying against his shoulder, "Let's go park over by Tina's trailer." 

Flint replied with a swift nod as Julie moved closer to Flint, indulging his approval with a generous kiss. Julie backed away, sliding her plump derriere over the seat, her pigtails swinging. 

Forgoing the safety belt, Julie relaxed her body against the door and placed her hands over her cushy potbelly. Flint steered out of the parking lot, traveled down Main Street, turning at Pine Avenue, finally reaching the dumpy trailer park where Tina dwelled. Flint's pickup drew to a halt near the broken down shed adjacent to Tina's trailer. Flint turned sideways and glanced at Julie who was still cradling her swollen tummy. 

Dimples emerged in her cheeks as she smiled, "Flint, I really need to tell you . . ." 

The pause in Julie's sentence was deliberate; moving forward, she greeted his lips with a forceful kiss, then followed through with her thoughts, ". . . I had such a nice time; I wanna go out with ya again." 

Flint brazenly grinned, "I think that can be arranged." 

Julie let loose a melodious sigh before returning her lips to his. Julie softly held her hands against the sides of Flint's face as he rocked her back into her seat, their kissing uninterrupted. Julie knocked away Flint's ball cap, fluently running her fingers through his hair while he brought his hands to her belly, resuming the massage. Julie broke away from his lips, noisily exhaling, her plump belly quivering underneath his fingertips. 

Heart in mouth and with glistening eyes, the frolicking surged in heated exhilaration. Flint's fingers sunk deeply into the softness of her flesh, vigorously caressing her ripe tummy bulge. Their intermingling lips firmly pressed, Julie's voluptuous breasts brushing against Flint's body. 

Flint's hands snared her waist, roaming upward; he slipped his hand beneath the tattered T-shirt, cupping her boob. Julie relaxed her hands over Flint's shoulders, tearing away her lips, she intensely sighed, "Wait a minute." 

Gently pushing Flint away, Julie slowly removed her T-shirt then unhooked her bra, her large billowy breasts slightly drooping downward due to their impressive weight. 

Rolling her eyes and with a dense smile, she steadily brushed her luscious breasts against his body. A long, hard kiss ensued, Julie's fingers caressing Flint's neck, his hand delicately seizing her boob. His fingers mildly squeezing her succulent breast, while massaging her nipple with his thumb. Shivers engulfed Julie's nubile body, burning with desire as Flint brought his lips to her bust . . . 

_Further developments:_

Julie pushed away the dismal sheet that deprived her eyes from the light of day. Muttering in slurred speech, Julie earnestly complained, "Thelma, I have a colossal headache, please bring me a cup of black coffee and some aspirins?"

The cheery voice that responded had not the eloquence of Thelma's tone, but a bubbly warble, "Sure, coming right up, but why did you call me Thelma?" 

Julie focused on the shape that stood before her, realizing it was Tina clad in her morning attire, a T-shirt and shorts. Rubbing the sleep from out of her eyes, Julie yawned before admitting, "Right, I slept over last night." 

An unmistakable perplexed expression contorted Tina's pretty face as she ambled near Julie, "What are you talking about? You've been living here with me _for over two months." _


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~U~*​
Tina scratched her lavishly wide posterior, "Girlie girl, you got some hangover, your memory is knotted." 

Julie removed her head from the pillow, intensively gawping in astonishment. Tina sensed Julie's disorientation, abruptly obliging her with a remedy, "Once you've had your breakfast and coffee, you'll be feeling your oats. Just relax and I'll get you squared away, bring you aspirins too." 

Tina backed away, making a beeline into the kitchen. Julie's head sunk back into the pillow, thick in contemplation, "There's no way I've been living with her - and for over two months? She has to be joking; there's no other logical explanation, unless she's delirious?" 

Tina strode back into the quaint squalor of a living room, along with a plastic tray that displayed a cup of black coffee, a few donuts and a small bottle of discount aspirin. 

Pulling over a lawn chair, Tina clumsily took a seat. "Here ya go, now the aspirin is totally generic, so it'd help if you took four or so." 

Julie secured a few tablets, complaining in detail, "Generic aspirin? You couldn't spare the whole five dollars for authentic pain relievers?" 

Tina appropriately explained as Julie downed the aspirin with a sip of coffee, "Well, they're only two dollars and forty-nine cents for a bottle of a hundred; the other brands only give you, like, thirty for five dollars. You got to take more coz they ain't as powerful, but they are surely cheaper." 

Julie acknowledged Tina with a swift nod, subsequently enjoying a longer sip of coffee. Placing the coffee cup on the milk crate beside the hideaway, Julie reached for a donut, her eyes capturing the length of her bold blond mane. Her shiny mane, thoroughly in disarray and minus the pink highlights, rolled over her shoulders, a few wayward strands situated over her arm. Julie's arms were now thicker and redundantly softer, though oblivious at the moment, her thoughts cemented on the growth of her hair. 

Tina tilted her head, fully aware that something was amiss, "Julie girl, you okay?" 

Julie leisurely slipped her fingers through her hair, then looked at Tina, "How did my hair get so long? It appears to have virtually grown overnight?" 

Tina grabbed a donut, excelling in confidence and with a comfortable grin told her roommate, "I recollect you telling me - matter of fact, just the other day - you'd wanted to wear your hair long for a while." 

Julie dipped her chin downward, "Huh? My hair has never been this long." 

Tina lifted an eyebrow as she nibbled, "You really did get clobbered last night; you ain't making sense." 

Julie's former persona emerged while examining her audacious blond mane, "This is the tackiest, cheapest color imaginable - what have you done to me?" 

Tina recoiled her quintessentially chubby body, "Julie girl, are you still under the hooch? You got all excited and stuff about the dye, not wanting to change this color, ever." 

Julie's tirade was brought to an halt, partially due to Tina's insistence, "Maybe all those extra hours at work have worn out your mind?" but also because...

Julie caught a glimpse of her huskier looking arms. 

"Whoa!" Julie snapped, "What happen here?" 

Tina tapped her chin; "Perhaps a cold shower will bring you back to normal?" 

"Normal?" Julie coughed as she ripped off the sheet and pounced on her feet. The overwhelming transformation to Julie's body further complicated her disorientation. 

Staggering in place, Julie wiped the bangs out from her eyes and profoundly gazed over her now abnormally bloated body. Clad accordingly to her current lifestyle, a discount variety T-shirt, the pink hue as well as the small cartoon of a rodent eating cheese was blatantly faded. The threadbare material was stretched from being overly worn, scarcely adapting to Julie's increase in weight, her blubbery swollen tummy plunging outward. 

Her undergarments were ridiculous for a maiden her age, but practical due to her domineering girth. Old fashion, granny style panties, off-white in color, decorated with frilly lace. The fabric kept the bottom portion of her portly belly in check, a husky full-fledged roll of fat skimming over the top of her bloomers. Julie's waist had become particularly thicker, utterly spongy in texture, but failing to surpass the amount of development to her now undeniably broader hips. 

Julie's posterior had enlarged into an authentic shelf butt, spacious and round, positioned over her beefy thunder thighs. Owing much to the enormous spurt of weight Julie acquired, there was a noticeable jelly like substance to her quivering thighs. A vastly disgruntled and confused Julie bellowed, "I'm huge! How did I get so fat!" 

Tina sighed in a sisterly manner, "Working full time at the diner and snacking 24-7, going to do it to ya." 

Tina didn't help the situation by then smirking, "I do declare, I think you're heavier than me!" 

Scornfully, Julie knocked the suggestion, "That's freaking impossible!" 

Tina fluttered her eyes, "If you don't like my opinion, we can prove it. Just take a step on the scale." 

Julie folded her arms over her outrageously large cleavage, "You go first." 

Tina led the journey to the bathroom; Julie followed, but not before helping herself to a donut: the trap of a compulsive-emotionally driven-overeater. Sure, Julie's former arrogance had returned, but the mechanics of her behavior flourished with the additional pounds that had fattened her body. Tina wedged her own chubby body into the bathroom, stating in vulgar sarcasm, "This bathroom isn't roomy enough for the both of us, so back off and eat your donut." 

Tina's hefty butt shook wildly as she bent over and removed the scale from under the grimy sink. Tina dazzled in brazen optimism, "The loser has to clean the entire trailer for a whole week and give the winner a back rub." 

Julie bit into the donut, by now far from sure of herself. "I'm not going to agree to that, just weigh yourself and be done with it!" 

Tina's cavalier chuckle sizzled through Julie's tubby body, "It's gonna be mighty sweet, just knowing you're fatter." 

Tina took to the scale, "You can dip in your head and see for yourself; I don't cotton to being judged a liar." 

Julie pressed the remainder of the donut between her lips, then slipped her head into the bathroom to read the numbers on the scale, "225-pounds." 

Tina happily exhaled as she pushed back her wandering mane, "I haven't gain a pound in, like, a year and a half." 

Julie stepped back while Tina left the bathroom, stumbling by her with a wily grin, "It's your turn, Julie girl." Tina smugly added as Julie stepped on the scale, "Make me proud." 

Julie sighed, mumbling in shock, "No . . . I can't be this . . . heavy?" 

Tina poked her head through the doorway, chirping in victory, "I just knew it! Just by looking at your belly, I knew it. But wow, you're 254-pounds!" 

Julie whimpered, "How am I suppose to go to school looking like this? I'm even bigger than Thelma." 

Tina had relaxed her stance, easily delighted in her triumph, had no reason to quarrel any longer, though was still a patch inquisitive, "What's the big deal about being bigger than Thelma?" 

Julie's vicious reply was blunt, "Because I always gave her a hard time about eating like a cow and having . . . " 

But her response was interrupted as Julie caught her facial appearance in the mirror, ". . . And having no . . . " 

Similar in regard to the fattening of Julie's body, the same effect distorted her beautiful face. Time seemed suspended as Julie closely scrutinized her features. Rid of the diamond shaped face and chiseled features that were alluring to her advantage, Julie's oval shaped, unremarkably pudgy face imparted the look of a docile young lady with a huge appetite. Puffy chipmunk cheeks, a bump of fatty tissue corrupting the bridge of her swollen nose and an exceptionally wide doughy double chin. 

Furthermore, her skin was moderately splattered with blemishes, the indication of working with greasy food and an unhealthy diet. Overall, Julie was still essentially pretty, but evoked the impression of a common trailer park tart. The vaguely attractive, domestic type, never the one to capture beauty queen crowds or be pursued by affluent males: the category of female Julie once detested, less interested in advancing through life, but simplistic, sedentary and virulently unsophisticated. 

Tina gently rubbed Julie's upper arm, breaking through her trance, "You okay? I'm sorry for being mean. Want more coffee - it'll make you feel better." 

Julie shifted her body sideways, meandering out of the bathroom, her once self-assured stride replaced by an inept wobble. Silently, Julie paced the tiny living room, vigorously trying to comprehend the radical changes to her body. 

_"Gaining this amount of weight in such little time is absurd. What happened? Why is Tiina saying I've lived with her for months?"_ 

Unaccustomed to her inflated body, Julie plopped down on the hideaway that Tina had just adjusted back to a sofa, _"I'm clueless . . . " _

Tina slipped down besides Julie, "You're kind of scaring of me, Julie - what's going on? You can tell me; we're best friends." 

Julie lifted her eyebrows and cleared her throat, "Best friends?" 

Tina bubblingly responded, "Why sure, sweetie." 

Julie pointed to the plate, "Um, mind if I have another donut?" T

ina nodded, passing along the plate as Julie grabbed her cup of coffee. Upon enjoying a modest sip of coffee, Julie heartily bit into the donut, speaking as she chewed; "_I haven't a clue what's happened to me; almost like I'm suffering from amnesia?" _

Tina handed Julie another donut, "Girlie girl; you've just hungry and still half-asleep." 

Julie chomped on the donut like it was a genuine aspect of her nature. Rolling her eyes, Julie delicately sighed, "I can only hope this is a dream." 

Tina was too naive to notice the sarcasm, thus giggled. The sound of a car door slamming brought Tina to her feet. "I wonder who that could be?" 

Julie grumbled while nibbling, "I don't need any more surprises." 

Tina walked over to her screen door, "You'll not be surprised; it's Flint and he's only an hour late." 

Julie paused with a portion of donut dangling from her lips, "Flllllllinnnnnnnt?" 

"Why so flustered? Ain't it Monday?" Julie shoved the remaining piece of donut into her mouth, carelessly washing it down in sloppy disarray. 

Tina opened the screen door, twisting her chubby body at the hips, giddily telling Julie, "Easy girl, what's the big deal?" 

Julie attempted to rock herself off the sofa before Flint entered, her bulging belly rolling like waves over the ocean, "I look awful, he can't see me like this . . ." 

Unsuccessful in her effort, Julie eased back into the comfortable confines of the natty cushions as Flint walked in. 

Flint's appearance had reverted back to the lenient look he bestowed when they'd first met. Uncombed hair, five o'clock shadow and clothes that suggested a lackluster sense of self-esteem. A scruffy dark blue T-shirt with the caption in red, _"Beer, it's what for breakfast"_ and washed-out checkered sweat pants. Tina casually greeted Flint, before he helped himself to a donut, then addressed Julie, "Hey babe, just get up?" 

Julie looked upward, confounded by his reaction. Why didn't he notice how fat she got? She lowered her eyebrows, "Yeessss, I just got up." 

Flint half smiled, "Sure, well you needn't hurry, we got all day, it's your day off." 

Julie's inquiry to what he exactly meant was interrupted by Tina, "Hey, Flint, join me in the kitchen, I'll pour you a cup of coffee." 

Flint affectionately ran his finger through Julie's messy mop of a mane, "Be right back in a few, Cuddles, gonna grab me a cup of java." 

Flint high tailed it to the kitchen, abandoning Julie on the sofa. 

Placing her hand against the side of her face, her elbow firmly on the armrest, Julie quietly groaned, "_Cuddles?"_ 

Her free hand moved smoothly over her spherical shaped belly, pulling up the elastic waistband of her skivvies, Julie noticed the increase in width of the red stretch mark and her bare navel. Snapping back the material, Julie laid her head into the back of sofa, her hands roaming freely over the pulpy surface of her flourishing belly, "This is impossible, I'm as big as a house." 

In the kitchen Tina furnished Flint with a mug of freshly brewed coffee, "Your girlfriend had some kind of spell this morning, which is why I wanted to talk with you some." 

Flint angled his head to peak at Julie in the living room, who was still reclining on the sofa, massaging her belly, "Yeah? What sort of spell?" 

Tina brought Flint up to speed between sips of coffee, "She was all jumpy about how fat she got, since moving in with me. Kind of like it just dawned on her that she ain't so thin no more. Then she expected to see her roommate, that smart friend, the one she went to school with. Seems her memory took a dump; she thinks she's still going to school." 

Flint cleared his throat, "Oh. Okay, I think I know what happen. Seems my sister is like, taking a few classes at that university - maybe Julie is kind of jealous. You know, especially, like, my sister is skinny." 

Tina shook her head, "You might be on track." 

Flint motioned with his shoulders, "Mind if I speak with her?" 

Tina rolled her eyes, "You better, no sense of her being a wreck." 

Flint's steady stroll drew Julie's attention, turning sideways, her plump thighs squeezing together, bulging upward, "Flint, I don't know what's going on, but I really need to be left alone." 

Julie's bitter disapproval of Flint returned with her arrogance. To her barking eyes, Flint slid his body next to her; "Didn't you hear what I just said?" 

Flint nodded, but widely smiled, "I know you're going through a nasty spot." 

Julie tried to create a level of distance away from him on the sofa, but her tubby body was prevented by the armrest of the sofa, "A nasty spot? You're not the one who turned into a blimp overnight." 

Flint's demeanor was surprisingly upbeat and roguishly confident, "I have a notion to what this is all about but, honey, you don't have to worry." 

Acid spewed from Julie's lips, "Honey? I'm so not your honey - don't call me that." 

Flint reached over and tenderly took Julie by the hand, she was just about to chide his advance, but carelessly looked into the glistering glare of his eyes, "You are some . . ." 

Spellbound, Julie was captivated by the persuasive meandering of his tranquil voice, "So my sister made a coarse comment, what's the big deal? She's young and a little bit into her looks. I think you're simply gorgeous. Who cares if you got fatter? I don't." 

His broad smile lengthened as he considerately continued, "And I know getting booted out of school was a sore scrape you had to deal with. So what? You have a nice full time job doing work that is exactly suited for you. Be realistic, okay? Girls like you don't go to college." 

Flint began caressing her hand as he leaned in, her wide eyes indicating the realism of the moment. Letting loose an audible purr, Julie's lips met his . . .


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~V~*​
His lips met hers, and as they kissed, the missing months were meticulously revealed in an instant. Julie had indeed flunked out of college, moved in with Tina and worked Tuesday through Saturday, four to twelve at the diner. The effects of overeating compounded by her vigorous appetite ballooned her body, forgoing the navel ring when she began to feel apprehensive about showing off her hefty belly. 

Flint and her were an item ever since their first date. His family, just as needy as Flint, accepted Julie from the get go. His mom was a nice lady, but on public aid due to a back ailment; his dad was away in Florida working for a carnival. All but one of Flint's five siblings lived away from home, which, unsurprisingly, happened to be a trailer. 

Beverly was Flint's younger sister, an 18 year-old slender gal with a self-absorbed attitude that equaled her fairly attractive appearance. Julie was now subjected to the same manner of condescension she once practiced, though from a poorer quality of female. Ironically, this was worse then if Beverly was a smug wealthy maiden. Being looked down upon and considered inferior by another trailer trash gal was uniquely degrading. 

Furthermore, Beverly berated Julie's appetite, making catty remarks and flaunted her lean figure in all types of skimpy garments, knowing full well that it made Julie ill at ease about her girth. Noteworthy was the detail of Beverly taking a few classes at Castle Town University. Nothing exceptional: the basics, English and math to improve her skills. Beverly hoped to become a receptionist or work the cash register at the local supermarket. Beverly always made a point of boasting about her accomplishments and that Julie hadn't the brains to even belong in school. 

Flint softly caressed her upper arm; the kissing ensued, as did the suppressed knowledge. Mondays were always reserved for the pair, but Flint received the better part of the deal. Julie would do his laundry, venture to the grocery store and make his family dinner. Oftentimes, this included cleaning his mom's trailer, simply because Beverly was always away doing her own thing and his mom wasn't up to the task due to her bad back. 

Julie's shabby environment, her second rate clothing, along with her job and the ample amount of weight she gained, rationally pronounced her station in life. In urgent awareness, Julie realized that she wasn't a swank pretender of upper society, but a common trailer park gal with an outrageous appetite. The final fibers of her arrogance and haughty demeanor evaporated. 

Julie tilted back her head, gulping a sizable portion of air, then relaxed her head over Flint's shoulder. Flint snugly caressed her spongy roll coated waist, "Feeling better, Cuddles?"

Julie rolled her eyes, "Yeah, I feel so stupid now, you know?" 

Flint slipped his hands over her extensive backside and began massaging her husky posterior, "Don't worry about it none. Feel like doing a little laundry?" 

Julie slowly drifted backward, "Yes, that would be fine. I'm a little hungry still. Might we grab a bite?" 

"How could I possibly say no to you?" Flint remarked before favoring her with a long kiss. 

Julie removed herself from the sofa, her flabby body wiggling aimlessly. 

Pressing her hands against her large butt cheeks, flaunting her corpulent belly, Julie ecstatically smiled, "I'll go and get dressed, don't go nowhere!" 

Julie staggered away to the bathroom just as Tina entered the living room. 

"Seems she's back to normal," Tina buzzed. 

Flint eased into the sofa, "Yeah, I guess she needed to realize her rightful place." 

Julie ran a brush through her long shimmering mane, then freshly painted her face with assorted cosmetics. Black eyeliner, a dab of blue eye shadow and pink mascara, along with vibrant red lipstick. 

"Now I'm cute!" Julie positively chimed. After discarding her undergarments for a fresh set, Julie clothed herself in an inadequate fitting sundress. 

Straight from a second-hand store, the flowery pattern of bright gold with green leaves couldn't conceal her overly well-fed figure. The flimsy material significantly exaggerated the roundness of her big belly and hefty rolls that circled her pudgy waist. Julie dashed out of the tiny bathroom, her portly behind quivering in sync with her waddle. 

"I'm all set," Julie chirped. 

Flint approached Julie, placing his hands over her broad hips, "Cuddles, I recollect I ain't seen you look prettier." 

Julie tossed back her hair; "You always say the nicest things." 

Flint presented Julie with a kiss on her cheek, then taking her by the hand, led her toward the door, "We better get a move on, I brought a load of my ma's things for you to wash, and then we have to go grocery shopping for dinner." 

Julie chuckled in complete bliss, "Glad I kin oblige ya." 

A short time later, at the laundry, Flint helped Julie bring in a few bushel baskets of clothes. Julie began the first load as Flint informed her, "I'll be back in about an hour; just do the wash and read one of your gossip magazines until I get back." 

"What about sometime to eat, hon?" Julie frowned. 

Flint sighed, "Here's a buck for the vending machine; have a candy bar." 

Julie accepted the dollar, but her grumpy expression spoke volumes. Sensing Julie was not pleased, Flint casually ran his fingers through her lingering blond mane, "Don't worry, I'll bring you some fast food when I get back." 

"Fun-golly-lious!" blurted Julie who spin around and marched to the vending machine. Two hours later, and true to his vow, Flint showed up with a bag of greasy spoon take-out. 

"Flint, you're the sweetest man ever," Julie smiled. 

Flint wrapped his arms around Julie's pudgy waist as she bit into a cheeseburger, "Anything to make you happy, babe." 

Tightly squeezing her delightfully large posterior, Flint bestowed a swift kiss, "Eat up while I load the clothes in my truck. Then we'll go to the supermarket." 

Julie nodded; devouring the meal in a hurry as Flint took on the task. 

After a brief excursion at the grocery store, they drove on to Flint's mother's place. En route, Flint happily told his gal, "My ma really appreciates you helping out. Beverly's no use coz she's usually hanging out with her friends." 

Julie was keenly flabbergasted, "That's nice, um, I really try my hardest." 

Flint shifted his head, "I expect she'll have you around more often; she thinks mighty highly of you." 

Eventually they made it to the run down trailer park where Flint's mother owned a nice size but dumpy looking trailer. Flint's mom, Stacy, was a pleasant enough woman, though had little work ethics and was indisputably seasoned in laziness. Marginally chubby and unambiguously pear shaped, Stacy was quite pretty with short red hair and clothed in a powder blue pantsuit. Situated in front of the TV when the pair entered her spacious living room, snacking on corn chips and ginger ale. Greetings were exchanged, Julie promptly bringing the groceries into the frontier-style kitchen. 

Stacy looked over to Flint, beaming with spitfire logic, "That girl's a keeper; she knows her place." 

Flint grabbed a beer, tossing a cold one to Julie as he chuckled, "That's the idea!" 

Julie rotated her body toward Flint, favoring him with a kiss on the cheek, "What's for supper tonight, sweetie? I'm starving," Stacy asked.

Julie scratched her bloated belly, smiling contently, "I wuz thinking about scrabbled eggs and bacon with fries and chocolate pound cake." 

Stacy shook her head, "I think that's fine. I have some chicken wings and legs in the fridge; fry them up, too!" 

Julie sipped her beer and, after relinquishing a loud burp, buzzed in enthusiasm, "Why sure, gladly!" 

"Before you start, bring me another ginger ale?" Stacy requested in a demanding but cordial flavor. As if she was conditioned to the role of hired servant, Julie brought Stacy her soft drink, opening the can before handing it to her. The once arrogant and intelligent college student who had formerly loathed those beneath her status was now serving them. 

Happily, in regards to her adjusted behavior. Stacy sipped her soda, "Set a place for Beverly; she's joining us." 

Julie nodded, "Okay, sure." 

Flint took a seat on the weather beaten green sofa, "Hey ma, when you going to tell Julie girl about the surprise?" 

Julie whirled her beefy body toward Flint, her fingers streaking through her long hair, "Huh? A surprise, for me?" 

Stacy grinned as Julie turned and faced her, "Yeah, I have a peach of a surprise for you."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~W~*​
Stacy lowered the volume on the TV, "Seems that old trailer you're rooming in with Tina ain't exactly meant for two, so we're going to set you up with a place of your own." 

Julie's chubby face twisted, puffing up her second chin, "I can't afford my own place." 

Flint slid down the sofa, resting his beer on his stomach, "It's not what you think, Cuddles. Ma, tell her the best part." 

Stacy obliged her son, "You gonna move in right next door. My brother owns the trailer, but he done bought another place in Orland Hills." 

Julie wasn't quite sure, her stance reflecting her uneasiness, "Um, but how much will it cost me? I only make $2.95 an hour plus tips." 

Flint spoke up, "You see, Cuddles; my uncle has the place paid for. All he expects is for you is pay the rent for the land and look after my ma." 

(Look after his mother: translation, cook and clean for her. )

Stacy brushed off a few details, "Now it's smaller than this trailer and the plumbing needs work, but it'll be your own place." 

Julie rocked her head and acknowledged, "I guess it is kind of cramped at Tina's? And um, I miss having my very own room, sleeping on the bumpy hideaway mattress is plain awful." 

Flint smiled as he brought it to Julie's attention, "And Cuddles, there's a private laundry right here on the premises, so you don't have to go into town to wash clothes." 

Julie half smiled before taking a long sip of beer, "Yeah, it would be cool having a place of my own." 

Stacy turned up the volume on the TV, "Now that that's settled, I won't keep ya from making supper." 

Julie shook her head in agreement and waddled back into the kitchen. Flint simply relaxed, watching TV with his mother while Julie cooked. A short time later and through the side door, Beverly made her entrance. 

Her long red hair was set in a loose ponytail, a generous supply of cosmetics enhancing her modestly pretty face. Beverly's thin figure was attired in a dark red halter top and light blue gym shorts, the quality a smidge above Julie's second hand sundress. Beverly juggled her textbooks, glancing over Julie like she was a personnel handmaiden, "Hey, how long before supper?" 

There was a crisp sounding eminence to Beverly's voice, resembling an employer barking orders to her employee. 

Julie spun her portly body away from the stove, "About 15 minutes there about - you hungry?" 

Beverly made it a point to show off her skinny form, sliding the books over her trim hip, "I suppose." 

Julie went back to preparing the meal as Beverly wandered into the living room and greeted her mom and brother. Taking a seat on the couch, Beverly looked over to Flint, a catty smile to her lips. 

Flint sighed, "What is it?" 

Beverly glanced at her mother, "Oh nothing," then reverted back to Flint, "Does your girlfriend always pick up her clothes at flea markets?" 

Stacy simply chuckled, while Flint rationalized the comment, "At least you didn't pick on her weight this time?" 

Beverly whirled her ponytail; "It's still early. But like, at least she's handy in the kitchen." 

Stacy shook her head; "She'll be cooking for us more often now that she's moving in next store." 

Beverly grinned as Stacy continued, "Might be nice, she'll be doing all sort of chores round here." 

Flint slowly nodded, "Yeah, but don't take advantage of her, okay? She's very nice and everything, but, remember, she ain't a servant." 

Julie roamed into the living, "Hey y'all, supper is ready." 

Stacy followed Julie into the kitchen, while Beverly pulled her brother aside and whispered, "Are you so sure you want her moving in next door? What if you find another girl?" 

Flint's response was straight from the heart, "I know you don't cotton to Julie, but she's the only one for me." 

Six months later:

"Okay, Ma, I got the dishes squared away, and I'll finished the laundry tomorrow like I promised!" Julie chirped. Since moving into the rat's nest of a trailer next door, Julie was invited by Stacy to call her Ma. 

"You finished the bathroom?" Stacy asked, her eyes never leaving the TV screen. 

"Yup! Sure did. And I made your bed, too," Julie remarked in domestic delight. 

"Remember now, the dance is tomorrow night, so you got to pick up Beverly's dress from the cleaner's sometime today." 

Julie shook her head, "Yes ma'am. Gonna fetch it before work." 

The former brainy college student had since been reduced to a dutiful servant for Stacy and her daughter, all for the privilege of living in a dumpy little trailer. 

Cooking and cleaning, running errands, the basic chores she once passed along to her former roommate, Thelma. Of course, Julie had no mind to complain; it made Flint happy and that's all that mattered. 

"Are you still going to the dance too?" Stacy enquired while her show was interrupted by commercials. 

Julie approached Stacy, her gait slower than normal as she nibbled on a slice of chocolate cake, "Yes ma'am. Tina's bringing me over a very nice dress." 

Stacy rolled her head away from the television screen, observing the excess pounds that had ballooned Julie's figure. The bareness of Stacy's expression equaled the doubt in her voice, "Is she aware of your dress size? You've really put on a ton of weight." 

Since moving in next door, Julie's weight had steadily increased to nearly 290-pounds. Julie nodded in silence, no sense in stating the obvious. Julie reverted her blond mane back to a short, tawdry version of a pageboy hairstyle.

Contouring to the roundness of her sweet face, it brought a docile quality to her appearance. Julie's girth distorted the fabric of her meager clothing, a mundane red blouse that displayed her inflated upper arms and overly buxom cleavage while stretching over her big distended belly. Several large rolls circled her chunky waist, and the black spandex slacks cradled her bloated shelf butt that swelled over her gigantic thunder thighs. 

Taking a hearty bite of cake, Julie proudly informed Stacy, "I applied for food stamps, should be getting about fifty dollars a month." 

Stacy beamed in happiness, "That's fine; we'll be eating a might better now." 

Stacy's attention bolted back to her program, thus, Julie momentarily stood in place, licking the creamy frosting off her fingers before venturing into the kitchen for milk. 

Upon pulling the refrigerator open, she slugged down a generous amount of milk, discovering Beverly in the corner as she slammed the door shut. Clad in a basic sleeveless T-shirt and roughed up shorts, Beverly greeted Julie in her usual demeanor, "You still here?" 

Julie nodded as glances were exchanged. Julie couldn't help but feel uncomfortable, down right inferior, standing in close quarters with a gal who was half her size. 

Beverly sensed Julie's awkwardness, easily taking advantage of her dominance. Beverly's hands rested over her narrow waist, lifting her chin in condescension while asking, "Have you gotten to my laundry yet?" 

Julie sampled another sip of milk, her voice cracking as she replied, "Most of it. I'll finish the rest tomorrow." 

Beverly's response was brief, 'Okay', then added, "What about my dress?" 

Nervously Julie rubbed her swollen belly, "I'll pick it before I go to the diner." 

Beverly half smiled, "I guess that's okay; just don't forget to drop it over first thing in the morning." 

Julie returned the milk back to the fridge, "I will, don't worry." 

Beverly spitefully acknowledge Julie's girth with an insult compliment, "I guess you'll look okay with whatever garment is handy in your dress size." 

Julie's second chin grew in width as she shook her head, "Yeah, Tina's bringing me something before work. I'm sure it'll look nice." 

The conversation was brought to a halt by Stacy calling out, "Julie! Julie!" 

Julie returned to the living room where Stacy made a request, "Before you leave, could you make me a sandwich and bring me another can of soda?" 

"Sure thing, Ma," Julie squeaked then revisited the kitchen. 

Beverly rolled her eyes as she watched Julie diligently preparing a sandwich, "How often do you eat?" 

There was a contented bliss in Julie's tone, "This is for your ma." 

Beverly snuck away a tomato, assertively telling Julie as she nibbled, "By the way, at the dance, don't be bothering me when I'm with my friends. Bad enough they tease my brother; I needn't be hassled." 

Julie submissively obliged the request, "I won't annoy you the least. Too bad they ride Flint so much, I'm sorry about that." 

Beverly's remark was far too similar to Julie's former attitude, "You should be sorry. Ain't you got any pride in your appearance? How Flint's not ashamed by your size is beyond me?" 

Julie laughed as she rolled her husky behind in a circular motion, "He ain't complaining!" 

In a short matter of time, Julie journeyed to her very own residence. The dreams in her ambition which had once desired a swank high rise apartment located in an area populated by society's elite were now comfortable in a small ramshackle trailer in a neighborhood prime with squalor. The screen door had a hole large enough to throw a cat through, and the awnings desired paint. The furniture had the look of wear and tear, second-rate of the second-hand. 

Flint had salvaged the kitchen table and chairs from somebody's trash, just moments before the garbage truck would have hauled it away. Nothing matched. The carpet was uprooted from a saloon, while the sofa and two chairs were of different colors and styles. The coffee table was made of plastic and the lamps were especially dingy. The only decorations covering the wall were a mirror with the Old Style Beer sign and a tacky poster of a clown. 

It was Julie's own place, though, and that made all the difference. Tina happened by, walking in on Julie just as she was changing into her uniform. Julie offered her friend a cheery smile, "Be ready in a jip!" 

Julie's uniform had become indubitably tight and uncomfortable; it was about time to cough up some cash and buy a new one. As it appeared, over at the diner, Tina wasn't known as 'The Fat Waitress' anymore. Julie had secured the title. 

"Say Julie girl!" Tina chimed," I got you a dress!" 

Julie loudly sighed as she adjusted the uniform to properly conform to her bloated belly, "That's nice, how much do I owe you?" 

The permanent drawl to Julie's speech suited her lifestyle; much as if the rustic twang was established early on. 

Tina placed the dress over the kitchen chair, "$19.00 plus tax. I found it at a warehouse closing sale." 

Julie stumbled by Tina, inspecting the dress with an unintelligent smile, "It looks nice, thanks. I'll pay ya in a minute." 

The naturally large dress was black with white ruffles decorating the collar and short sleeves. Tina helped herself to a can of Ajax cola, a generic brand of soft drink as Julie quibbled, "What the heck kind of dress is this? Ain't this some kind of uniform?" 

Tina focused her eyes on Julie's enormous girth, "I shopped all around town, visited every thrift shop you kin name, that's all I could find in your size." 

Tina enjoyed a sip of cola and then furthered her explanation, "I heard the uniform warehouse was going out of business and thought, why notl?" 

Tina added with an optimistic spin, "I found you something you could afford and fit into - that's quite a challenge, you know?" 

"But, like, this is a maid's uniform," Julie glumly squawked.

"Nobody will think you're a maid, Tina confidently informed her. "Anyhow, the dance is at the bowling alley. I don't suspect many will be looking all spiffy." 

Julie scratched her luxurious behind, "I guess?" 

Tina slammed down the rest of the cola, "Let's get a moving. I'd like to be on time for work for a change." 

Julie hung the dress over the bedroom door, then grabbed a few gossip magazines, "All set!"


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~X~*​
Later on in the evening, where laboring in her arena of specialties, Abby dropped into the diner for a burger to go. Though she'd abandoned her spell on Julie long ago, Abby was simply curious on the effects of her wizardry. Needless to say, Abby was utterly pleased with the results. This whet Abby's appetite for her next foe, a smug vixen who worked as an aerobics instructor. 

Hours later: 

Julie obliged the salesmen, refilling their coffee while tackily flaunting her cleavage. She had become a pro at this, artificially purring at their concern, shaking her large booty to garnish bigger tips. 

"Tough day or what?" the elder of the pair - Ted Mason nearly twice her age - rattled off as he leered at her bust. 

"Up until now, yes," Julie grinned while gyrating her body, arousing the customer with her big jiggling breasts. 

Julie tilted her head to the other salesman, a regular by the name of Jeff Handler, "What'z about you, Jeffery?" 

Jeff sipped his coffee before favoring her with a sappy compliment, "Seeing you Julie, makes the whole day worthwhile." 

Julie tightly held her hand to her waist, leaning her body inches away from the crafty peddler. "Aw, that's very sweet." 

Stepping backward, Julie fluttered her eyes, "You guys be sure to give me a holler if you be needing anything." 

Purposely shaking her big swollen caboose, Julie femininely sauntered over to the counter. Ted observed Julie's backside with pleasure, "For a fat chick she sure is . . . "

Jeff impudently finished his pal's assessment, " . . . damn sexy." 

At the counter Julie picked up where she had left off, browsing through her tawdry gossip magazine and lapping up her apple pie and ice cream. Fleetingly, her eyes scurried back to the table where the guys sat, knowing full well she was the subject of their conversation. 

Julie smiled contentedly, convinced that her extravagant flirting would favor her income, garnishing a larger gratuity. Julie was certainly in need of cash. Besides having to buy a new uniform, she had to pay for the dance at the bowling alley and was in hock due to her electric and gas bills. 

She was always running out of cosmetics and needed a few home essentials. Furthermore, Julie was obliged to gas up Flint's truck and aid him with beer money. Sloppy in motion, Julie gobbled up her snack, unaware that a pair of fresh customers had entered the disheveled establishment. 

A positively smart and dapper looking young man, attired in a red sweater, the Castle Town University emblem over his chest and khaki slacks. The young lady who accompanied him impelled an unique mode of radiance. Her long, curly black hair vigorously flowed over her shoulders, capturing the allure of her sweet face. Her clothing reflected her grand sense of self-esteem, a frilly white blouse and top shelf denim slacks, complimenting her curvy full figure. Julie sensed their arrival and twisted her body toward the entrance. 

Discontinuing her reading, Julie promptly fetched her check pad and wandered over to the pair. Julie warmly smiled at the couple, "Howdy y'all!" 

Directing her attention to the vivacious young lady, Julie began to fulfill her trade, "So do you like, know what you want or do you need a few . . ." 

Julie failed to complete her sentence; recognizing the female patron, Julie blurted in her thoroughly normal rustic twang, "Thelma?" 

"Do I know you?" Thelma curiously enquired. Julie wasn't quite sure what to make of Thelma's lapse of memory ~ or ~ was it due to the surplus amount of weight she had piled on that Thelma simply didn't recognize her?

Thelma's empty stare was candid indication that she had no recollection of Julie whatsoever. Julie self consciously scratched her blubbery belly, "It's me, Julie. Maybe you don't recognize me because I got fat?" 

Thelma swung her head toward her date; shrugging her shoulders, she subsequently returned her attention to Julie, "I'm afraid you're mistaking me for somebody else; we've never met." 

In a noble gesture of kindness, Thelma added, "I honestly don't mean to offend you." 

Julie pulled over a chair and sat down between the couple, "I was your roommate; we sat together in class, remember?" 

Thelma's brilliant eyes registered the impossibilities of Julie's authenticity. This waitress was so not the academic type. 

"Ah, Miss, I assure you, I never shared an apartment with you, and I don't remember you at all from class. I really think you're mistaking me from someone else?" 

Julie exhaled, "No, no, Thelma. Remember I used to be skinny? Got on your nerves with my uppity attitude? Gave you a hard time because you . . ."

Thelma calmly interrupted Julie, "Please miss, I don't want to create a scene. We only stopped by here for a bite before going to the movies." 

Thelma's date smiled as he reached out and took her hand, "Yeah, we're celebrating her appointment to study psychology at Northwestern." 

Julie's mouth dropped, "Northwestern! Man, only really smart people go to school there." 

Thelma's date proudly announced, "Smart? Thelma's a genius!" 

Thelma rolled her head, a wide smile upon her gorgeous face. 

Thelma's date turned to Julie, "If it isn't too much of a bother, you think we could have a couple of cheeseburgers with fries and two chocolate milkshakes?" 

Thelma cheerfully smiled, "Please hurry, we don't want to be late for the movies." 

Julie clumsily rose to her feet, her confused expression unrelenting, "I guess? Are you sure you don't remember me?" 

Thelma glanced over Julie like she was the sole hillbilly chick in a room full of socialites, "Trust me, I'd remember you." 

Julie ventured to the back, silently handing Tina the order. Tina tossed a couple of burgers onto the grill, "Something wrong? You look spooked." 

Julie helped herself to a few left-over onion rings, "Nothing, 'cept my former roommate won't admit she knows me. Probably on account she's with that preppy guy?" 

Tina peaked into the dining area, "Who? Her?" 

Julie shook her head, to which Tina advised her friend, "Now, Julie girl, those college broads think little of us. You should know this already. Just serve her and then forget her." 

Julie shoved the remaining onion ring into her mouth before preparing the milkshakes. It wasn't very long until Julie brought the couple their meals. Not uttering a single word, she dropped off the plates and then roamed back to the salesmen. The guys were delighted with her attention, sitting upright and amusing her with entertaining banter. 

"Say, Julie girl, take a seat and join us for a few," Jeff conceitedly dictated with a smug grin. 

Julie pulled over a chair, briefly checking out the happy couple before sitting down. 

"I could really use a break," Julie sighed. The males naturally focused on her bouncing big breasts as she sluggishly eased into the chair. 

Jeff smoothly ran his fingers over his coffee cup, "I told Ted you have a beautiful tattoo." 

Julie impishly purred, "Is that right? Think Ted would like to check it out?" 

Jeff twisted his body, audaciously smirking as he gazed into her eyes, "You'd really let him take a look?" 

Julie leaned in toward the guys, her large booty shooting upward, her big knockers skimming the table, "I just might bare my tattoo? Maybe if you guys liked the meal enough to leave me a few extra bucks, I might be persuaded?" 

Over at the other table, Thelma's date noticed Julie's promiscuous behavior, "That waitress is sure frisky." 

Thelma paused from her meal and while wiping off her fingers on a paper napkin, diligently analyzed Julie, "A textbook case of environmental conditioning." Resuming her meal, Thelma continued, "Her impoverished upbringing and poor self esteem, certainly due to her weight, makes her overly flirtatious, compensating for her lack of attention and material worth." 

Thelma loudly sighed at the sound of Julie's over-the-top giggling chatter, callously writing her off, "A genuine trailer park trollop." 

Within a short span of time, Julie managed over to Thelma's table, a wild smile adding dimples to her plump cheeks.

"So, anything else?" Julie asked. 

Thelma's dapper companion cordially requested, "Just the check, please." 

"Right!" Julie snapped with a rowdy chuckle. "Wouldn't want you to miss your movie!" 

There was bitter realism in Thelma's eyes that reinforced the notion; she was superior to her former roommate. Julie placed the check on the table, "I guess, um, you don't remember me?" 

Thelma's date slipped Julie a ten spot, "Keep the change." 

The gentleman at Thelma's service offered her his hand, and she glided to her feet. 

Detecting the rejection beaming forthright from Julie's big cow eyes, Thelma serenely but assertively told her, "I'm sure you're a very nice person, but I guarantee we have never met." 

Julie had no choice but to nod in agreement, watching in silence as the couple walked out of the diner. Julie spun around and strolled over to the table where the salesmen sat. At first, her gait reflected the scorn of Thelma's denial, but somewhere in the chaos of her mind, the bitterness was erased, and she dismissed the entire ordeal. 

Julie's amble became more bubbly, energetically swaying her hips, pondering to herself, "That college chick is much too uppity for her own good." 

Reaching the table, Julie eyed the extra cash, her lips curling into a mischievous grin as she slowly maneuvered her finger over her left breast. 

"You guys ready to see my tattoo?" Julie giggled. The salesmen nodded in unison. 

Leaning toward the guys, Julie winked, "Meet me out back; I'll be there in a minute."


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 23, 2009)

*~Y~*​
_One year later: _

The clock radio welcomed Julie to consciousness, set precisely to a quarter of noon. It took much effort to roll onto her side, the mattress springs nosily creaking. Gently, she twirled a wad of Flint's hair around her finger, smiling sweetly at her man as he opened his eyes.

"I had another one of those dreams again," she declared with a hint of disgruntlement ringing through her rustic tone. 

Flint sighed as he brought his arm forearm between his head and the pillow, "You really have to stop picking my sister up from school; your head is being filled with nonsense." 

Julie edged closer to her mate, "The dreams are so real, Flint. Like I'm someone special, a fancy type of gal." 

Flint leisurely ran his hand over her plump waist, "Julie girl, be realistic. You're not even remotely smart enough for school, and, even if you were, you're not the college type." 

Julie rolled unto her back, gazing upward, "I know that, babe. But, like, these dreams are kind of cool." 

It took Julie a few minutes to motivate herself out of bed, but once off the mattress she buzzed, "I'll have coffee ready after I take my shower. Want anything special for breakfast?" 

Flint simply mumbled, "Bacon and eggs would be nice; call me when it's ready." 

Contentedly, he closed his as eyes after glimpsing Julie's huge bottom. The small shower stall was a challenge for Julie's spacious body. Now at 320-pounds, it was a difficult task maneuvering under the spray; the negligent water pressure further complicated Julie's desire to wash. 

In a short while, Julie dried herself off and prepared for her day. Julie had quite a few hours before having to get ready for work, and, with a handful of chores over at Flint's mom's place, she dressed in her usual housedress. The flowery variety of cotton gown, perceptibly faded and tattered from frequent washing, accurately defining her uninspiring station in life and obese body. Julie's blond mane was long enough to curl over her shoulders, exaggerating in every detail her round swollen face. 

Julie clumsily swaggered into the kitchen and proceeded to make breakfast. 

"So what you got plan to do today?" Julie asked Flint who just entered the kitchen. 

Flint took his seat at the table as Julie fetched him coffee. Flint rubbed his face, "I think I'll go back to bed for awhile after I eat. Fred asked me to give him at hand working at the lumber yard, but I don't feel like it none." 

Julie walked over to stove and rustled up his meal. Flint sipped his coffee, "I think I'll just watch some TV and then maybe have a few beers with the guys. Do you have an extra twenty?" 

Julie set the plate of bacon and eggs in front of Flint, scratching her thick waist as she replied, "Yeah, babe, sure." 

Julie reached for a donut, catching a disturbing look from Flint who turned away his head. Julie bit the donut in half, speaking while picking the crumbs off her roomy bust, "Something the matter, babe?" 

Flint wearily sighed, taking a long sip of coffee before responding, "Sweetie, you really have to start watching what you eat." 

Julie shoved the remaining portion of the donut into her mouth, "I thought, like, you think I'm sexy?'' 

Flint admitted as Julie slowly approached him, "It isn't me; it's the guys." 

Leaning her body next to his, Julie began rolling a strand of his hair around her finger, "Your friends think I'm too fat for you?" 

Flint lapped up a forkful of his meal, "They all make fun of me on account of you being so big." 

Julie helped herself to a strip of his bacon, "I wasn't aware of that!" 

A frown settled upon her pudgy face as Flint told her, "From now on, if anybody asks, we're just friends." 

Julie took a seat while he continued, "I mean, how fat do you want to get?" 

Not another comment was spoken until after Flint finished his breakfast. Noticing her sour disposition and feeling somewhat bad for his cold remarks, Flint slid his chair next to hers and began massaging her belly, "I do think you're sexy, honest. But I'm tired of being made fun of and being laughed at. Can't you please try to lose a little weight?" 

Julie scratched the side of her face, "I guess? It'll be difficult coz I'm always hungry." 

"As long as you try," Flint replied before presenting her with a long kiss. 

Standing up, he lifted her chin and smiled, "Tell you what. When you get home tonight, I'll let you give me a lap dance. What ya say?" 

Julie nodded, a candy smile soaking up her chubby cheeks. Flint bent over and brushed his hand against her breasts before favoring her with another kiss. Flint returned to the bedroom, unaware that his remarks had only inflamed her appetite. Wandering over to the counter, Julie consumed another donut and took another with her as she ventured to Flint's mother's place. Flint's mom was lying over the sofa watching television as Julie entered the rat's nest of a trailer. 

"What ya watching?" Julie enquired, her mouth full of donut. 

Flint's mom failed to veer from the set as she replied, "Doctor Phil." 

Julie hobbled closer to the TV, "I really like him. I wish to be a psychologist, too, you know?" 

Flint's mom rotated her head toward Julie, "You would like to be a psychologist?" 

Julie nodded, to which Flint's mom chuckled, "Can you even spell psychologist?" 

Julie rolled back her eyes, "Um, C-Y-K-A-L_."

Julie paused and tried again, Flint's mom disrupting her concentration, "Why not try spelling in the kitchen; you're a whole lot smarter there." 

The texture of Julie's rubbery double chin expanded with her perplexed expression, "Huh?" 

Flint's mom sipped her beer, "And while you're in there, make me lunch, then tidy up the place." 

Julie motioned clumsily into the kitchen, conditioned to obey any command without question. Between bites of stale pound cake, Julie hustled around the kitchen, preparing Flint's mother a half way decent lunch. Eventually, Beverly wandered into the kitchen, snagging a cup of coffee before engaging in a little small talk. 

In a year's time Beverly's appearance hadn't change too much, the exception being the start of a plump little beer belly that settled over her colorful sweat pants. 

"Hey, Julie girl, what ya making?" Beverly asked between sips of the bitterly strong brew. 

Julie cracked the wad of gum rolling in her mouth, "I'm making Ma a grilled cheese sandwich with some, um, pork 'n beans and fries." 

Beverly's opinion of Julie had lightened up considerably over the previous year. Not quite yet friends but on better terms. 

"Sounds delicious, might you make me some?" Beverly asked, her hand massaging her soft tummy in a circler motion. 

Julie chuckled in a docile manner, "Sure thing, there's plenty for all of us!" 

While in the process of cooking their meal, Julie happened upon the quarter full milk carton, "Say, I'm going to run on down to the 7-11 and pick up some milk; it's almost all gone. Mind looking after things until I get back?" 

Beverly nodded, "Sure, but don't be gone too long. My appetite is raging, and you know how much momma can eat. There might be nothing but scrapes when you get back." 

The pair shared a thunderous laugh, igniting Flint's mom's ire, "You two stop horsing around. I'm hungry!" 

Julie waddled over to the backdoor, "I'll be back in ten, momma won't even know I'm gone." 

"Sure thing," Beverly hummed. At the 7-11 Julie hurried down the row and fetched a gallon of milk. Upon reaching the cash register, Julie stood behind a pair of preppy college chicks paying for their items. Julie unleashed a moan, due to the stress of wanting to get back to Flint's mom's trailer as soon as possible. 

The college chicks turned around and gazed upon Julie with mocking eyes but words went unspoken. The girls paid for their groceries, and, as Julie approached the cash register, she overheard one college chick say to the other, "I think we just saw our first trailer park chick."

The other college girl impertinently replied, "Yeah, she's the norm around here, fat, penniless and stupid!" 

Julie stood, fully conscious of her new lifestyle while watching the girls ambling over to their shiny corvette. The girl behind the countered called out, shaking Julie back into reality, "You're going to pay for the milk today or what?" 

Julie's hand zigzagged over her enormous belly, "Ah, yeah, I'm sorry." 

Shifting her eyes out the glass doors, Julie looked over at the girls as they drove away. "Very sorry." 

*FINIS *​


----------



## morepushing13 (Jan 28, 2009)

part 1 was very very good, and part 2 is shaping up nicely...I can't wait for the next installment


----------



## morepushing13 (Jan 29, 2009)

This story is very very good. I might add a touch with big hair as she seems to be progressing more into the "trailer park" part of her life and that comes to mind as one of the staples of white trash, big trashy hair. Although I really do want to say how interesting your wrting style is and you engage the reader.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Morepushing13, I really appreciate the feed back and I'm glad you're enjoying the story. Matt


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 3, 2009)

no problem man, this is a truly great story...its taking time to develop but hey, it is in 25 parts...can't wait for the next piece...


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 7, 2009)

I love how by pushing her to Flint Thelma expects that change everything back...where in fact I'm guessing it's going to really help finish the transformation. Very very nice.


----------



## atcAlan (Feb 9, 2009)

Great Story, I love where this is going. I can see Flint turning into a Feeder. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello atcalan, thank you for the kudos, glad your enjoying the story. Matt


----------



## atcAlan (Feb 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to more, this is really getting Good. I am a big Fan of your stories Matt, I love the magical transformation aspect.
Alan


----------



## Oirish (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Oirish, Glad you're enjoying the story, thank you sir for the feed back, Matt


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 15, 2009)

i'mvery excited to see where this goes in the last 4 parts


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 17, 2009)

Ever have a brouser that's so overwhelmed that by the time you post you're answering the wrong thread?


----------



## Observer (Feb 20, 2009)

Thursday bump after edit - look forward to Mrs Nightmare Returns III (coming soon)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 21, 2009)

Matt has a very different take and voice on the subject of magical weight gain than yours truly, but I definitely enjoy his somewhat darker works. This, to my eyes, is one of his best: love the dream in the laundromat, the White Trash 101 scene and the fast-forwards to her days in the trailer, in particular. All very evocative . . .


----------



## Oirish (Feb 21, 2009)

I think this was a well-written piece but I do feel it rather pushed the negative stereotype of fat people being lazy and stupid. If it wasn't for Thelma's character I think that the story really could have been too entrenched in that. Having her be a BBW was a good idea. The story is pretty dark though. There are a few parts where Julie, or Julie girl as I will always think of her, seems to really like turning into a fat girl. The dream where she shows off her navel ring and says "that's cuz I've got a big fat belly" was a very telling moment that could have been brought to her reality. That side of her could be emphasized a little more. I like the idea of her turning into a BBW more than an unhappily fat trailer park trash heap...though I of course see that was the whole point of this story. I think that there are some REALLY great moments that were skipped also as you went from chapter to chapter in a few cases. I was looking forward to seeing Flint's reaction to seeing Julie girl for the first time after they changed her hair and clothes, pierced and tattooed her, and fattened her up. That was a great moment we missed. When the girls told her they weren't done with her at the end of one chapter I was excited to see what else would happen. There was no description of what they did for her trashy outfit. It just skipped to the middle of her and Flint's date. Those moments could really add something great to the story. I enjoyed it very much though and look forward to more of your Ms. Nightmare tales.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 21, 2009)

I appreciate all the feed back and I'm thankful for all the opinions posted. I'm honored that many found this story enjoyable and it really does motivate my writing. I would like to share a few items concerning this chapter of The return of Ms. Nightmare that a few of you might find interesting. Often when I start a story, I think of my readers and what they enjoy and I occasionally look over the feed back that I receive. I wrote this chapter with a couple of weight gain authors in mind, Burke Rakers and Blnk who really enjoy social status transformations. Further more, when I write, I try to stay within the lines of a certain genre and the Ms. Nightmare series is needless to say, a horror series. The main character, such as Julie, becomes what she loathes. I purposely introduced the character of Thelma as a full figured young lady to stress the point that being overweight and coming from an impoverished background doesn't make a person a second class citizen. Thank you all for reading. Cheers, Matt


----------



## Oirish (Feb 21, 2009)

Thelma was very effective and an enjoyable character. The social transformation idea was very fun. This is actually the first time I've read a story involving it to be honest...Well, there may have been others but the change was positive. I enjoyed the horror side of this weight gain story. I actually felt a little guilty as an FA, enjoying a character that epitomized a stereotype that a lot of people on this site vehemently try to challenge.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Oirish, thank you for the kind thoughts. Thelma was an enjoyable character to write and central to the plot to play against the sterotypes that I as well am against. Best wishes, Matt


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with most of the stuff that has been said thus far. I, like you, enjoy that "horror" aspect. It's about a lesson that she learns but I can also see that after she relizes what has happened after 7-11 that she recontents herself to maybe improving some but not out of the station of life she has gotten herself into. The writing style is very good and engaging. I agree about the "extra" changes we didn't get to see but othersie I loved the jumping around and the fast forwards. Youa re very talented sir and I cannot wait to read the how the instructor is going to get hers...


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 21, 2009)

How long might we be waiting for that?!?!?!?!? haha


----------



## Pinkbelly (Feb 22, 2009)

i got a real kick out of that one. thanks for it


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Morepushing and Pinkbelly, I sincerely appreciate your thoughts and I'm delighted that you enjoyed this chapter of the story. I'm not really sure when Observer will post the next chapter, but I'm doubtful you'll have to wait very long. Currently I'm writing Alternate Reality XX and a couple of short stories. Thank you for reading, Matt


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 22, 2009)

are you hgoing to post the short stories as well??


----------



## Observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Indeed it will not be long for the next episodes.. Our venerable WGSD has already done the initial fomatting of the multi-chapter Return of Mrs Nightmare III; release of the edited first chapters is anticipated this coming week. 

As for the "short stories," Matt L. has indicated an intention to do an uopdated version of these for release here, but there are several major new efforts in the works before they will be done. AR20 and a new Goth Chick series are immediately ahead. Stay tuned and watch his author's thread for details.


----------

